# [Aporte] Amplificador 200w Mosfet con IRFP250N



## tupolev

Aqui tenéis otro amplificador Mosfet, con 4 IRFP250N a la salida, que son muy económicos y localizables.
Es otro circuito que está montado y probado, con muy buenas prestaciones y subido al foro a la att. del amigo *Fogonazo*.
En tener un hueco y esté en casa, subiré fotos del PCB montado.

Saludos Cordiales






Ver el archivo adjunto 16763​




Ver el archivo adjunto 16762​
Éste está volteado con respecto al original para utilizarlo con el metodo de la plancha, además se le quitó todo el pixelado. Gentileza de Quercus _#*59*_
Archivos Adjuntos  para el metodo de la plancha.pdf

*Imágenes actualizadas con las pertinentes correcciones que se mencionan mas adelante en el post*


----------



## freynier

Hola, he querido construir un amplificador para montar un sistema de audio en mi cuarto, he estado leyendo varias paginas sobre los amplificador y este me llamo la atención, pero tengo unas dudas:
1) ¿Que diferencia hay entre construir un amplificador con mossfets o construir uno con un CI como el tda1562?
2) Si mis bocinas son de 100W ¿Mi amplificador debe ser tambien de 100W?


----------



## jhoni1234

freynier! Si tus bafles son de 100W, entonces la potencia deberá ser de 60W-80W. La diferencia es justamente que uno es un circuito integrado y otro es a transistores. Personalmente prefiero a transistores. Juan. Espero que te sirva!


----------



## santiago

tengo un transformador de 45+45, me sirve para este amplificador? , planeo no sacarle mas de 150w en 4  ohms

saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

Lo estarias exigiendo.  Proba a ver que tal, no creo que haya ningun drama! Juan.


----------



## santiago

calculando, el transformador es de 6 A, una regla de 3 simple me da que la potencia maxima con 45v simetricos es de 150w aproximadamente en 4 ohms lo que me preocupa son las tensiones de exitacion, capas tengo que reformular el valor de alguna resistencia 

saludos


----------



## yoelmicro

Buenas a todos en el foro, hace rato que estoy siguiendo los post de amplificador a mosfet y decidí poner manos a la obra.

Estoy diseñando un amplificador tipo (D) el cual el voltaje máximo es de +/- 250Vdc, lo he calculado pero aun no lo pruebo.
Utiliza hasta ahora unos circuitos integrados tipo IR2110, LM339, LF356.
Los mosfet que tengo para la prueba son IRFP 250 con los cuales podrán alimentarlo con +/- 100Vcd.
Utilizo el 2110 como lo que es (driver), el 339 como shift lever y digitiser y por ultimo el Op como integrador.
Comento que este power amplificador no es del tipo UcD si no tipo D, pero con muy buenas características de THD.
En cuanto lo pruebe se los subo al net.


----------



## Fogonazo

Te comento *tupolev* que en efecto era el esquema que me imaginé.

A quien se le ocurra armarlo, es un esquema que dará *muchísimas* satisfacciones, pero hay que tener una precaución, es *indispensable* (Por la salud de los parlantes) agregarle un temporizador de conexión y/o protector de parlantes, salvo que quieran ver el cono del parlante deambulando por el techo.

Durante el arranque de la etapa aparecen tensiones de continua importantes en la salida que pueden dañar al o los parlantes.
Una vez transcurridos un par de segundos después de encendido, es estable, seguro y con muy baja distorsión.

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

=) Te comento que me parece que en el -60V tenes un capacitor al reves, o no es asi?

Juan


----------



## Rick-10

Porque la potencia es de solo 200Wrms si la alimentacion es de +-60V y la carga es de 4Ohm?
Prms= Vrms^2 / R     Vrms=60/√2

P(Rms)= 42.42^2 / 4

*P(rms)= 450Wrms*


----------



## FBustos

Se puede alimentar con +-65V?, es la unica fuente que tengo a mano. 

Gracias, y me uno a la pregunta que tiene Rick-10.

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

No vas a tener drama al alimentarlo con 65V


----------



## FBustos

Genial, ahora me pregunto lo mismo que rick-10.
¿Por qué sólo larga 200W a +-60V, 4Ohm?, o es un error al tipear ?.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## jhoni1234

En realidad este amplificador da alrededor de 200RMS (creeria que 220 aproximadamente) en 4ohms, y algo asi como 130W en 8ohms.

Ojo Que lo que dijo Fogonazo es muy cierto, sino le ponen un delay inicial y protecciones, chau bafles.

Juan.


----------



## Rick-10

Pero.... POR QUÉ? No se puede decir nada mas: "Si, este amplificador puede proporcionar 1000Wrms alimentandolo con +-5V con una impedancia de salida de 16ohms" Porque si el Sr. Ohm estaba en lo correcto, esto no seria posible...


----------



## jhoni1234

Si, si el amplificador  trabaja bien con +-5V y con 200A anda joya jajaja

La ley de ohm dice que W=V.I W=60Vx4A= 240W Si lo usas en 8 Ohms consumiría aproximadamente 2A= W=60Vx2=120W. Algo mas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jhoni1234 dijo:
			
		

> La ley de ohm dice que W=V.I W=60Vx4A= 240W Si lo usas en 8ohms consumiria aproximadamente 2A= W=60Vx2=120W. Algo mas?



Ahá! Y de donde sacás los 4 A?
La pregunta de Rick-10 es totalmente correcta.
La potencia de salida la tenes que calcular en base a la resistencia de carga, tal como Rick lo ha hecho. Lo único que el no ha considerado son las caídas de tensión propias de los MOSFET, que pueden llegar a 6 o 7V, contra 2 o 3V de los BJT. Pero aún así, con esa tensión de alimentación de 60V debería dar cerca de 350W sobre 4 ohms...potencia RMS....

Hay algo que está chueco en este circuito o en sus especificaciones...habría que ver las características de los MOSFET con mas detalle, pero mejor que lo explique el que lo diseñó.

Saludos!


----------



## jhoni1234

Fusible de 5A tiene el esquema, porque no investigan el diagrama PCB?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jhoni1234 dijo:
			
		

> Fusible de 5A tiene el esquema, porque no investigan el diagrama PCB?



Por que sigue sin decirme nada   
Para 200W sobre 4 ohms me sale una corriente de 10A. No me vas a decir que limita la potencia de salida con el calibre de los fusibles   

La unica posibilidad que se me ocurre es que esa potencia de 200W no sea sobre 4 ohms, sino sobre 8. En ese caso las cuentas se ponen mucho mas razonables.

Saludos!


----------



## Rick-10

jhoni1234 dijo:
			
		

> Si, si el amplificador labura bien con +-5V y con 200A anda joya jajaja



El amplificador andaria "joya" con una carga de 25mΩ, conoces algun parlante de 0.025Ω de impedancia?



			
				jhoni1234 dijo:
			
		

> La ley de ohm dice que W=V.I W=60Vx4A= 240W Si lo usas en 8ohms consumiria aproximadamente 2A= W=60Vx2=120W. Algo mas? Razz



Como haces todos esos "calculos", para mi que solamente lo decis por decir    

Para comenzar...de donde quitaste los 4A? Si queres saber la potencia R.M.S tenes que dividir el voltaje pico por raiz de 2, luego dividis el resultado por la carga(para obtener la corriente) y lo volves a multiplicar por el voltaje eficaz...

Si lo usas con 8Ω consumiria 5.3A eficaces. Por qué decis que consumiria 2A? Si al dividir el voltaje(60V) por la carga(8Ω), el resultado es 7.5A (I=V/R). 7.5A seria el consumo pico de corriente, y 5.3A el consumo eficaz. Por lo tanto la potencia Rms del amplificador seria.

*En 4Ω:* P(rms)=Vrms^2/R
Prms= (60/√2)^2 / 4
*P(rms)= 450Wrms*
*
En 8Ω:* P(rms)=Vrms^2/R
Prms= (60/√2)^2 / 4
*P(rms)= 225Wrms*

Definitivamente el amplificador entrega los 200W sobre una carga de 8Ω.


----------



## jhoni1234

No... es probable que esté equivocado pero. Suponiendo un consumo de 4 A por canal.

W=V.I   60Vx4A=240W (consumiendo en 4ohms). Es la potencia que se necesita pr parte del transformador. Por lo cual nunca va a ser inferior a la de salida....

Esperemos a Fogonazo que es el que tiene la posta...

Los saco por dato, en el esquema dice 200W sobre 4ohms, fusible de 5A, como querés que lo saque ...

Usando los datos que están figurados hago las cuentas. Ahora si los datos son irreales no es mi culpa, no es culpa de nadie, sería un simple error.-

Juan.


----------



## Rick-10

jhoni1234 dijo:
			
		

> Los saco por dato, en el esquema dice 200W sobre 4 Ohms, fusible de 5A, como querés que lo saque ...
> 
> Usando los datos que estan figurados hago las cuentas. Ahora si los datos son irreales no es mi culpa, no es culpa de nadie, sería un simple error.-



Lo que pasa es que no podes sacar los datos de esa forma!  Si te fijas bien, haciendo un simple calculo, si la alimentacion es de 60V y la carga es de 4Ω, el consumo pico sera (I=V/R, segun Ohm) I=15A! Y eso nadie lo puede discutir!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jhoni1234 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora si los datos son irreales no es mi culpa, no es culpa de nadie, sería un simple error.-



Y eso es lo que Rick-10 está marcando....


----------



## jhoni1234

Claro, pero un pico de 15A es posible!


----------



## J M Fahey

Hola amigos. Los cálculos que están haciendo están bien, matemáticamente. El tema que en "el mundo real" los transformadores tienen resistencia , o sea que el voltaje en vacío se cae , (y mucho), con el consumo; los capacitores tienen ripple, que debés restarlo del voltaje disponible, salvo que te guste audio modulado por 100 Hz diente de sierra, los IRFP250 necesitan alrededor de 6V en gate para conducir al palo (los 3,78 V son de bias solamente en los IR o Fairchild que yo uso), los 0.22 ohms de emisor pierden 1 Volt por cada 5 A que los recorren; y hasta perdés tensión útil en el cableado, conectores, etc. ; ah, me olvidaba, los bipolares que se usan como drivers tienen su tensión de saturación (>1V) y su tensión Vbe (800/900mV )
TODO eso es en contra, resta, nada te ayuda. Dato práctico: tengo hechas más de 200 potencias de 300W en 4 ohms, con IRFP250, alimentadas con +/- 65 V, tiran eso en 4 y 200 en 8 ohms. Antes las hacía con 2N3773, tuve que cambiar hace unos 3 años porque los transistores vienen falsificados; los IRFP todavía no. Antes usaba +/-70V pero un 5000x70 Siemens/Epcos sale el doble que un 4700x63 Trec , o sea ..... . 
Nota: al circuito publicado le calculo unos 250W o algo más sobre 4 ohms, y alrededor de 200/8.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos. Los cálculos que están haciendo están bien, matemáticamente. El tema que en "el mundo real" los transformadores tienen resistencia , o sea que el voltaje en vacío se cae , (y mucho), con el consumo; los capacitores tienen ripple, que debés restarlo del voltaje disponible, salvo que te guste audio modulado por 100 Hz diente de sierra, los IRFP250 necesitan alrededor de 6V en gate para conducir al palo (los 3,78 V son de bias solamente en los IR o Fairchild que yo uso), los 0.22 ohms de emisor pierden 1 Volt por cada 5 A que los recorren; y hasta perdés tensión útil en el cableado, conectores, etc. ; ah, me olvidaba, los bipolares que se usan como drivers tienen su tensión de saturación (>1V) y su tensión Vbe (800/900mV )
> TODO eso es en contra, resta, nada te ayuda. Dato práctico: tengo hechas más de 200 potencias de 300W en 4 ohms, con IRFP250, alimentadas con +/- 65 V, tiran eso en 4 y 200 en 8 ohms. Antes las hacía con 2N3773, tuve que cambiar hace unos 3 años porque los transistores vienen falsificados; los IRFP todavía no. Antes usaba +/-70V pero un 5000x70 Siemens/Epcos sale el doble que un 4700x63 Trec , o sea ..... .
> Nota: al circuito publicado le calculo unos 250W o algo más sobre 4 ohms, y alrededor de 200/8.



Si, eso ya lo sabemos. Si te fijas acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/183501/, ese tema ya fue discutido.

Si te fijas ahí mismo, estan tenidas en cuenta las caídas (mas un ripple de 3V) para la cuenta de los 350 W/4 Ohms (que creo que eran 310W). Si querés, olvidate de las caídas, que son del orden del 15% de la alimentación, y con esa reducción, sacá la cuenta de la potencia sobre el parlante. Te vas a dar cuenta que la potencia de 200W sobre 4 ohms es irrealmente pequeña y los ni fusibles están pensados para soportarla.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> ...tengo hechas más de 200 potencias de 300W en 4 ohms, con IRFP250, alimentadas con +/- 65 V...
> 
> Nota: al circuito publicado le calculo unos 250W o algo más sobre 4 ohms, y alrededor de 200/8.



De la primera afirmación tuya sale que no es descabellado pensar que el circuito dé más de 200W en 4Ω, tal y como se está discutiendo.
De la segunda sale que estás acostumbrado a trabajar con fuentes tremendamente subdimensionadas. Si la potencia sube sólo un 25% al bajar la impedancia a la mitad, entonces la caída de voltaje es del 21% entre las dos cargas...
Una caída semejante quiere decir que el transformador es chico.

Y me sumo a la teoría de que son 200W en 8Ω y unos 350W en 4Ω.
Los 8Ω darían sentido al fusible de 5A: RMS habrá un consumo de 5,25A y de pico,  7,5A. Para usarlo en 4Ω habría que cambiar los fusibles.

Saludos


----------



## J M Fahey

Hola amigos, buen día. Esto está interesante. Les contesto un par de detalles: 
Amigo Ezavalla: para calcular cómo especificar los transistores, sí, "me olvido de las caídas" y calculo "el peor caso", o sea, la fuente sin caída, en su valor máximo, el transistor conduciendo *todo* (ahí la cuenta es, sí, 60V/4ohms=15A pico) y elijo , por lo tanto, un transistor que soporte más de 120V y entregue cómodamente 15 A ; totalmente de acuerdo. Ahora cuando ya está armado y lo mido, tendré lo que tendré, que va a ser menos de lo teórico.
Respecto al fusible, mejor dicho "los" fusibles, están bien. Para dimensionar una fuente que alimenta un amplificador de audio que entrega una onda senoidal (en tensión y en corriente) a una carga resistiva de "x" ohms (en este caso 4 u 8 ohms), la "carga equivalente" que ve la fuente, en cada rama si hablamos de una fuente partida, es de ["pi"xRl] ; o sea que con 60V y 4 ohms, la Re (resistencia de carga equivalente) es de 3,14x4 ohms=12,56 ohms ; redondeamos en 12,5 ohms. El consumo *medio* (no pico) en cada rama, que es lo que calienta el alambre del fusible, va a ser de 60V/12,5 ohms=4,8 Amperes. Valor normalizado más cercano= 5 amperes. Respecto a la potencia entregada, coincido con vos y le estimo, *al menos*= 250W/4 ,basándome en que con +/-65V y resistencias de 0,1ohm yo saco 290/300 W reales (sacaba 308/4 con bipolares) y ellos usan 5V menos, no sé qué transformador ni filtrado le ponen, y usan 0,22 ohms en cada terminal fuente. Un detalle: en la potencia publicada, en la rama superior, están bien los 0,22 , en la fuente de los IRFP250, pero en la rama inferior no, los pusieron en el drenaje donde no sirven para nada. Igual la potencia va a andar y bien. 
Amigo Cacho: efectivamente, no es descabellado, fijate que yo le estimé (aún sin datos de la fuente ) al menos 250W/4 ohms. Afinar más el lápiz en algo de lo que faltan algunos datos no tiene mucho sentido, además ésto es una "charla de café" entre amigos, no vamos a arreglar el mundo. Respecto al aumento de potencia al bajar la impedancia de carga, es lo mismo, los 200/8 son "generosos" , quizás sean 180 , ¿chi lo sa?, estamos en el aire. Lo más *común* es que un amplificador entregue un 50 o 60% más en 4 que en 8. 
Lo que es interesante de este proyecto es que seguramente anda bien, no le encuentro defectos, salvo el detalle de los 2 x 0,22ohm de abajo, que si estuvieran en el terminal fuente contribuirían a "emparejar" los IRFP de abajo, y además ayudarían un poquito a la estabilidad térmica. Pero bueno, habría que modificar la plaqueta, que está muy linda. 
Ah ! y no tiene protección, o sea que en una instalación fija (hogar o Club/Teatro/Bailanta) no hay problema. Para instrumento musical o sonido en vivo, que vive moviéndose y desenchufándose, no le veo una larga vida. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## tupolev

Hola, el amigo J M Fahey, tiene razón con el tema de las resistencias de 0.22 y sin perder tiempo ya está modificado, (en el esquema del autor, B. Jagodic las resistencias están en los Drain).

Saludos

*Estas imágenes fueron copiadas al primer comentario del post*


----------



## Fogonazo

*¡ ¡ Que expeditivo ¡ ¡*

Nos estas debiendo el valor de la resistencia de emisor del 2N5401, el excitador de la rama negativa

Saludos Tupolev


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J M Fahey dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, buen día. Esto está interesante. Les contesto un par de detalles:
> Amigo Ezavalla: para calcular cómo especificar los transistores, sí, "me olvido de las caídas" y calculo "el peor caso", o sea, la fuente sin caída, en su valor máximo, el transistor conduciendo *todo* (ahí la cuenta es, sí, 60V/4ohms=15A pico) y elijo , por lo tanto, un transistor que soporte más de 120V y entregue cómodamente 15 A ; totalmente de acuerdo. Ahora cuando ya está armado y lo mido, tendré lo que tendré, que va a ser menos de lo teórico.



Claro que sí...por eso dije, pero no fui muy claro:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Si querés, olvidate de las caídas, que son del orden del 15% de la alimentación, *y con esa reducción*, sacá la cuenta de la potencia sobre el parlante.


Los 310 watts los saqué con 50V de alimentación,no con 60V, lo que cubre las caídas, incluyendo la del transformador a plena carga con 4 ohms, asumiendo que el transformador sea medianamente razonable.

Saludos!


----------



## tupolev

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *¡ ¡ Que expeditivo ¡ ¡*
> 
> Nos estas debiendo el valor de la resistencia de emisor del 2N5401, el excitador de la rama negativa
> 
> Saludos Tupolev



Disculpas, es de 330 ohm. y el condensador del MJE340 es de 10 pF, ya lo actualizo.

Un abrazo Fogonazo


----------



## edippo

hola a todos estuve merodeando por el foro, buscando un amplificador de mas o menos 200 a 300w, bueno encontre el de luciperro pero utiliza mjl3281 ó 2sc 4029 ó 2sc3281 que no las puedo conseguir y otros mas pero la tensión que usan son muy elevado (aprox +-80 ó +-90), yo quiero usar la fuente dc/dc de luciperro (+-50) y ademas ! bueno..... la cosa es que tengo a mano (sin costo alguno    ) aproximadamente unos 20 IRFP460 y 15 IRFP450 y me gustaria que alguno de ustedes me pueda orientar a lo que estoy buscando y poder aprovechar lo que ya tengo a mano, espero que me den una mano con eso. desde ya gracias


----------



## J M Fahey

Hola Edippo, armate éste que está bueno. Lo único que te diría es que, si tenés IRFP450 (yo también los usé en una época porque no había otra cosa) uses TRES de cada lado (6 en total) , con las correspondientes resistencias de drain y gate, que las podés poner hasta "en el aire" sin modificar la plaqueta que está linda. ¿Porqué? Aparentemente hay una "ley no escrita" que dice que a más tensión soportada, menor corriente máxima y mayor resistencia interna; agregando un par extra compensás eso.
Suerte.


----------



## edippo

Buenísimo! te agradezco la buena onda, veo si lo puedo armar entre ésta semana y la otra y después muestro algunas fotos de como quedó, y alguna opinión subjetiva y hacer un esfuerzo de ser también un poco objetivo jejej......


----------



## tupolev

Hola, aqui teneis las fotos del primer PCB, totalmente funcional, al igual que el segundo PCB.
Mis disculpas por la tardanza, estoy a full con mi laboro.

Saludos


----------



## edippo

Al final con tanta discusion sobre que potencia entrega sobre 4 ohm que quede un tanto mareado y esto va para el amigo Tupolev si puede sacarme la duda, al final, es de 200w en 4ohm? o es 200 sobre 8?

PD: las fotos estan muy buenas una prolijidad incrible, ojala las puediera hacer con esa prolijidad yo tambien jejej
saludos


----------



## moskillo

hey me parece excelente tu amplificador, perfecto el diseño como siempre, hey una pregunta para que es el potenciometro de 5k que tiene, es el volumen o algun tipo de ajuste como el vias o offset?, hey disculpen mi ignorancia pero siempre me pregunte que son esas resistencias (creo) de color verde claro que siempre tienen tus circuitos, son resistencias especiales? como las pido, gracias desde ya 

matias alias----moskillo



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## gedolaudor

Hola,

Muy bueno el diseño. Se agradece desde ya el aporte.

Pregunta: funcionaria con +/- 50V? Habría que modificar algo?

Gracias y saludos,
G.-




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## tupolev

200 a 8 ohm. con +- 60 vdc.


----------



## FBustos

Vi que los irfp250 aguantan 30A cada uno, serian como 4 2sc3281 por lado (cada uno aguanta 15A)... soportará  4 ohm?

Saludos


----------



## J M Fahey

Hola DJ Pipe. Bueno, en switching, sí, pero en audio , además del manejo de corriente (que no viene nada mal), está el problema de la disipación. Son más robustos que un bipolar, sí, porque no tienen el problema de la segunda ruptura. Más que "tirar el doble", la ventaja aparece con cargas complejas y de yapa la protección es más fácil. Suerte.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

Pregunta ?    
Este transformador me podrá levantar dos etapa de este amplificador? como cren que funcione ?
Muy forzado :x  :x  o gusto    

70V a 5amp


----------



## J M Fahey

Hola amigo, no se ve nada en tus fotos, sacalas al sol.
De todos modos, 70V a 5A *pueden* andar si cargás cada canal con 8 ohms y escuchás música en tu casa, en que realmente no usás más de 30 o 40 W como una locura, y el resto de potencia disponible lo aprovechás como "limpieza" de sonido; ahora en una Disco o sonido en vivo , etc, no te va a rendir y va a hervir. Pensá: 2x200W consumen aproximadamente unos 600 o 700W/VA de la fuente, la tuya puede proveer 350 como máximo, considerando pérdidas lógicas no más de 300. Andamos cortos.


----------



## bachi

Pregunta:            
Como hago la  Calibracion exacta de este amplificador en milivoltios y miliamperes .................. y puntos donde se deben medir los valores anteriores.       

Muy agradecido por sus respuestas

Saludos


----------



## rafanate

Buenas muchachos estoy por montar este amplificador y quisiera que me sacaran de una duda...  he armado un par de fuentes conmutadas de +-50v de unos 300w como esta posteada aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457

Y quisiera saber si con una de estas fuentes podria alimentar el amplificador para obtener unos 150w sobre 8Ohms?


----------



## controles electronicos

muybn aporte gracias


----------



## sandman

El tema del ajuste como es?
Porque lei el post de fogonazo para ajustar etapas de potencia pero este amplificador solo tiene un preset
Saludos...


----------



## aldemarar

me pregunto si a este circuito le puedo colocar mas mosfet para octener mas potencia,claro con un transformador mas potente


----------



## Tacatomon

aldemarar dijo:


> me pregunto si a este circuito le puedo colocar mas mosfet para octener mas potencia,claro con un transformador mas potente



Me pregunto si no has visto el esquema del compañero Ejtagle.
Para que ponerle mas mosfets, si con solo 2 puedes obtener 11,250W

Hay que empezar a ser mas eficientes 

Saludos!!!


----------



## sandman

No consegui los IRFP250N pero estuve mirando que la unica diferencia con el IRFP250 es que el IRFP250N soporta 30 Amper y el IRFP250 soporta 33 Amper y los dos soportan 200 Volt.
Igual me serviran?

Saludos...

Pd: Adjunto las hojas de datos


----------



## Tacatomon

Efectivamente @sandman, los 2 te sirven.

Saludps


----------



## tupolev

La versión 3 con 6 IRFP250N.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## hellfull

Hola,estoy interesado en hacer este amplificador para un subwoofer,pero lo quiero de menos potencia, 100 vatios en 4 ohm estaria ya demasiado bien.y la pregunta es que si para esa potencia puedo quitar 1 mosfet por cada rama para que sea mas pequeño y me sea un poco mas economico.y si habria que cambiar algun valor.
espero que me ayudeis.un saludo


----------



## Quercus

Hola a todos , el modelo de 4 mosfet lo monte y fue muy bien, y me gustaría que me aclararan algo: Este  al tener 2 mosfet mas, dara  mas potencia,  ira mas  descarga la  etapa final, o un poco de ambas. Porque veo que la alimentación es la misma, y el resto del circuito también.


----------



## hellfull

una pregunta rapida,alguien tiene un pdf con la pcb de este amplificador de la 2º version con 4 mosfets que hizo tupolev con la correciones y eso???


----------



## Quercus

Este es el que yo he utilizado, esta volteado con respecto al original para utilizarlo con el metodo de la plancha, ademas le quite todo el pixilado que tiene, al ser jpg. Espero te valga.


----------



## electro-nico

bueno en fin de cuanto tendria que ser la fuente para este amplificador?


----------



## MFK08

Rebisa ese post te servira para calcular tu fuente

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## lux

hola me interesa hacer este amplificador , me lei todo el post y no me quedo claro  de cuanto es el transformador que tengo que utilizar para que funcione bien ,
 y a este transformador tambien hay que ajustarle el bias ??? .  , disculpen si la pregunta mia es tonta 
saludos

perdon me confundi si a este amplificador hay que ajustarle el bias?


----------



## hellfull

una pregunta,podria usar otro mosfet que no fuese el irfp250 ?
esque me esta costando conseguirlo un monton,y lo necesito cuanto antes.
Cual podria usar?


Saludos


----------



## Estampida

hellfull dijo:


> una pregunta,podria usar otro mosfet que no fuese el irfp250 ?
> esque me esta costando conseguirlo un monton,y lo necesito cuanto antes.
> Cual podria usar?
> 
> 
> Saludos


 Cualquier mosfet que sea similar dentra en la lista, puedes usar todos los IRFs como el irfp140, irfp240, irfp260. tambien los medianos irf540, irfp640, irfp730...
 En estos circuitos la imaginacion va a mano con la billetera, suerte.


----------



## tupolev

Hola hellfull, no es tan dificir de conseguir.
http://cgi.ebay.com/IRFP250-IRFP250...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518b858833

Feliz Navidad


----------



## hellfull

si por internet no es nada dificil.pero yo quiero comprarlo en una tienda,y en las que he ido,lo pueden encargar para que se los traiga,pero ya me han dicho en 2 lados que donde las piden estan agotados.

Voy a usar el irfp240 que la unica diferencia que he visto apareentemente con el 250 es la RDSon que es 0,18 si no me falla la memoria.


----------



## hellfull

recien hoy termine de montar este amplificador y lo he revisado 50 veces lo menos,y le encuentro una falla...
no amplifica como deberia hacerlo,el esquema es el mismo solo que cambiann los irfp250 por irfp240 ya que no encontre el 250 donde yo queria.

alguien sabe que puede estar pasando? el ajuste de bias lo hize correctamente,o es de OFFSET¿?
esque no he encontradonada en este hilo de como ajustarlo y me tuve que ir a uno general que encontre por ahí.

saben cual puede ser el fallo o que puede estar fallando?
esta todas las conexiones perfectas,funcionando a +-50 V

una cosa,amplifica pero poco,el voltaje de salida,de pico creo que si acaso llega a los 10 V o así,y creo que eso no es lo que deberia para un amplificador de 200 W
estando conectado a un altavoz de 4 ohm...

Saludos


----------



## javier xino

hola  ...gran esquema  ,tengo una consulta . veran tengo un transformador de 220v a 55-0-55  en alterna con 8amp ..rectificado da alrededor de +- 75 volt de continua ......
mi pregunta es si  la puedo emplear para este amplificador o mediante un regulador de tencion  bajarla  a 60 v ,si es asi ,cual regulador podria usar  ...

gracias


----------



## Martintaladro

Hola, mi pregunta es parecida al usuario anterior, quiero armar esta potencia pero la tengo que meter en otra potencia que se le quemó un canal, pero la fuente entrega +/-85v, quería saber si se puede alimentar con esa tensión o si hay que cambiar algún componente para hacerlo andar sin problemas. Gracias.


----------



## abraham44

lux dijo:


> hola me interesa hacer este amplificador , me lei todo el post y no me quedo claro  de cuanto es el transformador que tengo que utilizar para que funcione bien ,
> y a este transformador tambien hay que ajustarle el bias ??? .  , disculpen si la pregunta mia es tonta
> saludos
> 
> perdon me confundi si a este amplificador hay que ajustarle el bias?



Tengo la misma duda, de cuanto voltaje debe de ser el transformador y de cuantos amperes para este amplificador? :S.


----------



## sakis st

no saben acerca de la actual stream calma de amplificador de 5 K
¿cómo regular algo que no sabemos ?????


----------



## Fogonazo

abraham44 dijo:


> Tengo la misma duda, de cuanto voltaje debe de ser el transformador y de cuantos amperes para este amplificador? :S.





sakis st dijo:


> no saben acerca de la actual stream calma de amplificador de 5 K
> ¿cómo regular algo que no sabemos ?????



*Fuente:*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

*Ajuste de bias:*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## sakis st

Hi Fogonazo
Rather you did not understand my question ,The question is concrete and concerns this circuit . And no in general that we regulate bias
Knows some friend he answers me for this circuit How many it should we regulate bias

Sorry for English but my Spanish is not good


----------



## Fogonazo

Adjust the bias to achieve a current of 75mA on each MOSFET, 150mA by rail (16mV of drop on each resistance of 220 mOhms)

Sorry for "Spanglish" but my English is not good

!! Welcome to the community ¡¡


----------



## sakis st

Thank you very much friend Fogonazo for the answer
Now I will begin the manufacture

Again Thank you


----------



## aldemarar

Creo que en este foro no se de*B*iera escribir en ingles para eso hay muchos foros en ese idioma


----------



## Fogonazo

aldemarar dijo:


> Creo que en este foro no se de*B*iera escribir en ingles para eso hay muchos foros en ese idioma



No veo cual es el problema.

Son unos 12 mensajes entre Inglés y Portugués de los 250.248 hasta la fecha.


----------



## bachi

sakis st dijo:


> Hi Fogonazo
> Rather you did not understand my question ,The question is concrete and concerns this circuit . And no in general that we regulate bias
> Knows some friend he answers me for this circuit How many it should we regulate bias
> 
> Sorry for English but my Spanish is not good


Hi Fogonazo
usted no entendía algo mi pregunta, la pregunta es concreta y se refiere a este circuito. Y ningún en general ese regulamos al sesgo
conocemos a algún amigo que él me contesta para este circuito cuántos debe nosotros regular apesadumbrado
diagonal para el inglés pero mi español no es bueno



Fogonazo dijo:


> Adjust the bias to achieve a current of 75mA on each MOSFET, 150mA by rail (16mV of drop on each resistance of 220 mOhms)
> 
> Sorry for "Spanglish" but my English is not good
> 
> !! Welcome to the community ¡¡


 
¡Ajuste el diagonal para alcanzar una corriente de 75mA en cada MOSFET, 150mA por el carril (16mV de la gota en cada resistencia de 220 mOhms)
 apesadumbrado para “Spanglish” pero mi inglés no es bueno
!! Recepción al ¡del ¡de la comunidad


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola tupolev queria saber que tal la disipacion o mas que nada el calentamiento?


----------



## Fogonazo

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> hola tupolev queria saber que tal la disipacion o mas que nada el calentamiento?


Casi todos los amplificadores Clase AB (Como este) tienen un nivel de rendimiento del 60% , es decir que si te entregan *200W*, consumen *320W*, la diferencia entre estos 2 valores se va a calentar el ambiente *(120W).*

Para calcular los disipadores:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/


----------



## javier xino

hola amigos les saludo a todos , les cuento monte el amplificador con los cuatro mosfet  con todos componentes correspondientes  salvo los transistores 2n5401 
que no los encontre  y el vendedor me dio los ksp 92, 
salvo eso  todo era igual ...
despues de revisar cuidadosamente todo  le aplique voltage y salio humo ...

no se que hacer , no se si los transistores de salida estan quemados 
les pido ayuda .
gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

javier xino dijo:


> hola amigos les saludo a todos , les cuento monte el amplificador con los cuatro mosfet  con todos componentes correspondientes  salvo los transistores 2n5401
> que no los encontre  y el vendedor me dio los ksp 92,
> salvo eso  todo era igual ...
> despues de revisar cuidadosamente todo  le aplique voltage y salio humo ...
> 
> no se que hacer , no se si los transistores de salida estan quemados
> les pido ayuda .
> gracias



¿Ajustaste la corriente de reposo? Si no es así, será mejor que leas el tutorial de como ajustar etapas de potencia por Fogonazo en la sección de "Audio Gran Señal.


----------



## audiousa

H*O*la al foro bueno tengo una consola BEHRINGER MPH880S los amplificadores de ambos *CA*nales se quemaron y como son digitales no encuentro sus repuestos por ello me atrevi a fabricar dos amplificadores q*UE* estan en el foro que son de 200watt con 4 mosfet pero estos se alimentan con +/-60v pero la consola tiene una fuente smps y su voltaje es +/70 . hice todo como esta en el diagrama y pbc pero recalientan muy rapido como debo hacer correctamente el ajuste de bias porque el preset es de 5k.  Yo lo hice de la siguiente manera corrigenme si es toy mal ,su resistencia minima es 0  ohm y su maxima resistencia es 2.4k :.. a cero ohm tenemos la maxima de bias y a 2.4k tenemos el minimo de bais .  la medicion de bias lo hago con el  minimo de bias osea a maxima resitencia 2.4k y con el parlante puesto y sin señal ,ahora el Vgs es 2.5v a relacion al voltaje positivo y Vgs es 12v a relacion al voltaje negativo. hasta ahi llegue si me podrian ayudar les agrade*C*ería si logro algo mas les estare informando.
ATTE : Audiousa


----------



## Fogonazo

audiousa dijo:


> H*O*la al foro bueno tengo una consola BEHRINGER MPH880S los amplificadores de ambos *CA*nales se quemaron y como son digitales no encuentro sus repuestos por ello me atrevi a fabricar dos amplificadores q*UE* estan en el foro que son ......


¿ Leíste esto: ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Un ajuste correcto sería de unos 10 a 15 mV medidos sobre las resistencias de 0,220 Ohms con la entrada conectada a GND y la salida en vacío.

Y te recuerdo:

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*5)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Martintaladro

Hola amigos del foro. Tengo un par de preguntas: La versión con 4 mosfet funciona con un mínimo de 4 ohms? o sólo de 8??. Para que sirve el trim de 5k??, como es el funcionamiento de la misma? son 200w efectivos?


----------



## Fogonazo

Martintaladro dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. Tengo un par de preguntas: La versión con 4 mosfet funciona con un mínimo de 4 ohms? o sólo de 8??. Para que sirve el trim de 5k??, como es el funcionamiento de la misma? son 200w efectivos?



Lee todo el post, en el se comenta para que sirve el preset y la manera de ajustarlo


----------



## audiousa

Hola Fogonazo , con el ajuste q*UE* hice yo trabaja  un buen tiempo tranquilo  pero recalienta , probaré el modo como lo haces, para cualquier amplificador la señal se pone a tierra para realizar el ajuste de bias por ejemplo , Peavey , Qsc , Crown, Crestaudio, ya que  éstos *T*ambién traen trimpot de limitadores, Disculpa mi ignorancia , no logro calibrar bien las bias ya que la salida es por source del transistor y drenador por el otro transistor ;   o sea del multitester digital la punta roja(+) donde la ubico y la punta negra(-) en que lugar para realizar el ajuste de bias teniendo en cuenta que mi fuente es de +/- 70voltios. ¿ Para regular el bias se realiza con los Mosfet puestos o sin ellos ?
Gracias.


----------



## hambsound

´hola ha todos los del foro : yo arme el amplificador con los 4 mosfets me fue super bien pero ensalle con los irfz44 que son de aproximadamente 50 amp de drenaje y le cambie el voltaje por 40v -+ y la verdad me funciona al pelo le puse fusibles de6amp cuanta potencia me dara ha 4 ohmios  y voy a sacar la de seis mosfets la verdad los ensalle con dos cabinas de 18" pulgadas peavey  y sono de locos gracias por el comentario que me hagan


----------



## Quercus

Hola hambsound, los  mosfet que pusiste IRFZ44  aguanta 60v. y alimentado con +-40v te da 80v. Creo  que te la estas jugando.
Saludos


----------



## hambsound

el voltaje de fuente es de28 0 28 con los filtros de10.000 micros se sube  ha39 sera que con la caida del voltaje en funcionamiento tengo riesgos, y voy ha ponerle el circuito de bridge ha ver como me trabaja gracias  por el comentario


----------



## Quercus

Si el transformador te da 28-0-28v al rectificar y filtrar te da aprox. 39-0-39v en vacio, ese voltaje no puede caer hasta los 30-0-30 en carga  que es lo que aguantan los mosfet que pones, a no ser que el transformador tenga pocos vatios y no cumpla con lo que necesitas. Yo que tu antes de tener problemas leería  este tutorial.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
saludos


----------



## hambsound

hola entonces me recomiendas ponerle otros fets de mas voltage, la fuente que tengo es de un equipo sony con 45-0-45 28-0-28 c.a y una corriente 15 amp que fets me recomendas  con buena corriente drenaje

gracias por la recomendacion otra cosa que no entiendo los dos votajes de fuente se suma entre drenaje y source disculpa soy nuevo en estas cosas estudie electronica pero me toco salirme en el 4 periodo


----------



## Quercus

Si, debes tener en cuente la tensión total para ver los mosfet que colocas.
  Lo de los parámetros que pones sobre tu fuente no cuadran, 28-0-28 no darán nunca 45-0-45, uno de los dos voltages esta mal, suponiendo que los 45-0-45 estan bien, los mosfet que puedes poner son varios, pero si lo pones en puente la cosa cambia ya que es como si el amplificador tuviese conectado  4 ohmios, y tienes que tener en cuenta la corriente de los mosfet, ya que se dobla.
  Si consigues los recomendados, con esa tensión, puedes ponerlo en puente sin problemas, van más que sobrados y sin tener que utilizar la placa de 6 mosfet, otros, pero con menos margen pero que funcionarían bien son: IRFP140, IRFP240.
  Saludos


----------



## hambsound

hola quercus no lo  que pasa es que la fuente tiene los dos voltajes 28 y 45 duales yo estoy utilizando los 28 no mas, si  lo estoy bajando ha 4 ohmios de ves en cuando  le coloco 2 parlanttes en cada salida de 8 ohmios ,por que motivo see me pueden ir los mosfets , la verdad lo puse un buen rato ha funcionar la temperatura no se esajero estaban mejor que una de transistores y la calidad es muy buena de todas maneras te agradesco voy ha ver si me consigo otra mas baja de voltaje pero  con buen amperaje


----------



## alaraune

Hola, hambsound, hiciste alguna modificación en el circuito para colocar los IRFZ44 o los colocaste directamente?  me interesa, pues tengo algunos fet's de reciclado de algunas fuentes de PC y de algunos monitores de video de PC y cuento con  varios fet's, así que me interesaría para armar el ampli, gracias de antemano por tu respuesta y muchas gracias por compartir con nosotros tu exitoso ensayo, pues sé que a más de uno nos servirá para usar otro fet disponible en las salidas de potencia.  Espero tus comentarios y los de cualquiera que guste comentar, son bienvenidos.


----------



## Quercus

Hombre, si utilizas +-28v en continua,todo cuadra, como te decia en un post anterior, los mosfet que has puesto aguantan 60v. Estas cerca del limite, pero dentro de el, y si te funciona bien,estupendo. Pero si utilizas la parte que te da -+45, cambia los mosfet o volaran.
Saludos


----------



## hambsound

gracias pues si utilice los 28 voltios hai le estoy dando candela.
alaurne no hice ninguna modificacion solo le vaje el voltaje la board ladeje intacta
me  fije en  una planta de carro y trabaja con voltaje bajo pero mas corriente


----------



## alaraune

Hola, gracias por la info, me servirá mucho, pues tengo varios modelos de fet's que pienso reciclar.   Y mi nombre es Alaraune, si Alaraune  viene de "La Reina de Alaraune"  pero esa es otra historia...
Saludos.


----------



## afede19

Que fuente lleva? De cuanto?


----------



## hambsound

hola yo le monte una de 28+-


----------



## afede19

Muy bueno tu aporte amigo


----------



## Zet@

Pregunto, ¿Cuáles son sus caracteristicas generales? Potencia continua, Musical, THD, Ancho de Banda, Damping Factor, etc?


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola amigo TOPULEV, queria hacerte una consulta...Tengo un woofer de 12" con ala de carton, super rigida, y es de 250W recien comprado, ahora mi pregunta es..¿Necesito si o si, ponerle la proteccion igual al parlante? No creo que nunca lo ponga a 200W como tira el amplificador..No se si se entiende mi pregunta.. Un abrazo de ante mano amigo.. Suerte y Gracias.
P.D: ¿A medida que me surjan las dudas te puedo ir preguntando?


----------



## Fogonazo

GabiOlavarria dijo:


> Hola amigo TOPULEV, queria hacerte una consulta...Tengo un woofer de 12" con ala de carton, super rigida, y es de 250W recien comprado, ahora mi pregunta es..¿Necesito si o si, ponerle la proteccion igual al parlante? No creo que nunca lo ponga a 200W como tira el amplificador..No se si se entiende mi pregunta.. Un abrazo de ante mano amigo.. Suerte y Gracias.
> P.D: ¿A medida que me surjan las dudas te puedo ir preguntando?



La protección es para el eventual caso de que se ponga en cortocircuito un transistor de salida del amplificador.
En este caso, la protección evita que le llegue tensión continua al parlante y lo queme.
NO es protección por potencia excesiva.


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Ahhh sisi tenes razon, es verdad...Ahora, te hago una pregunta ya que me confundi de proyecto XD jaja..No has visto un apli de 200w con una imagen de la placa en verde, con 2 mosfets? lo estoy buscando y no lo puedo encontrar..


----------



## Tacatomon

GabiOlavarria dijo:


> Ahhh sisi tenes razon, es verdad...Ahora, te hago una pregunta ya que me confundi de proyecto XD jaja..No has visto un apli de 200w con una imagen de la placa en verde, con 2 mosfets? lo estoy buscando y no lo puedo encontrar..



¿Se parece a éste pero con menos transistores?


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Se parece a éste pero con menos transistores?



Noo, es gigante ese amigo, ya lo encontre... gracias igual por la data amigo, un abrazo...


----------



## pakarinkama

estoy haciendo este amplificador, pero quiero hacerlo con 8 transistores mosfet .IRFP460.
cuanto de voltaje necesitarepara que me pueda votar 450W con 4 ohmios de carga.

Estaria bien en emplear un transformador de 67-0-67V con 20A. para los dos canales.
Alguien por favor me podria ayudar con esta duda. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

pakarinkama dijo:


> estoy haciendo este amplificador, pero quiero hacerlo con 8 transistores mosfet .IRFP460.
> cuanto de voltaje necesitarepara que me pueda votar 450W con 4 ohmios de carga.
> 
> Estaria bien en emplear un transformador de 67-0-67V con 20A. para los dos canales.
> Alguien por favor me podria ayudar con esta duda. gracias



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*10)* No preguntes cosas como: ¿ Que pasaría si en lugar de xx Volt lo alimento con XXXX V ? Eso requiere trabajo, cálculo y estudio, NO es algo que se pueda contestar en unos segundos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma

me lanzare a hacer este ampli ,por lo que veo tiene buenas espectativas, lo hare al metodo de la plancha, y le pondre un inversor para coche y lo modificare a los voltajes requeridos, hay les platico como queda, pero de mas o menos cuantos watts debe de ser el inversor???

saludos!!!


----------



## hellfull

pues ponle que si es para coche funcione en 4 ohmios.
da unos 300 RMS o mas.
pues una fuente de 800 o ya de 1000 W para estereo mejor.

PD: tengo 2 canales de este ampli montados en puente,aunque mal alimentados con +-45 VCC
el subwoofer del que tira (un JBL 15" ) lo mueve genial !!

Muchas gracias para el diseñador de todo esto,le debo una 

PD2: para los nuevos armantes de esto,es muy economico este amplificador,menos los trafos claro como siempre.pero la placa ami no me salio por mas de 15-16 euros cada una.


----------



## gmccfc

hola amigos hice el ampli antes de la modificacionb y se me quemaron los transistores esto pudo aver ocurrido por eso ?


----------



## Estampida

Este circuito ya esta probado, asi que para que se quemen los mosfet, solo puede ser causa del mal ensamblaje, transistores con pines cambiados,truchos, y que se pruebe sin leer el Post de Fogonazo de como calibrar amplificadores. Algunos se les ocurre hasta probar la primera vez con un parlante (pusff y humo) y lo mas importante calibrar la corriene de reposo (el voltaje offset es fijo).


----------



## gmccfc

luego cambie las resistencia de salida las puse como estan en el nuevo circuito y arranco bien gracias por la respuesta hay alguna forma de sacarle mas potencia ?


----------



## cefo

Me quedé en la potencia entregada respecto a la consumida y en una amplificación analógica es bastante fácil de ver. Suponiendo una onda senoidal, cuando la onda está en la mitad de la altura máxima, a la salida vamos a tener la mitad de la tensión de alimentación. Es decir que en esa situación tendremos un 50% de la potencia en la carga (parlantes) y el otro 50% disipándose en la resistencia (transistores). Todo esto sin contar lo que se pierde en los cables, soldaduras, etc. por su resistencia, capacitancia, inductancia.


----------



## Van Malta

hola que tal, te molesto por lo siguiente estoy realizando tu proyecto publicado  el amplificador con cuatro irfp250n .

hice todas las pruebas mencionadas por fogonazo de como poner en marcha una etapa de potencia.

 calibre el bias a cero volt con el preset.

siempre con la lampara serie .le conecto a un parlante de 8 ohms ,para escuchar que no suene distorsionado, y suena barbaro.

empiezo a cambiar las lampara serie en este orden 25w 40w 60w 75w 100w 150w 200w con el fin de evaluar su rendiento y llego hasta la ultima lampara lo mas bien!

 doy por concluido las pruebas lo mando sin la lampara serie ,funciona un minuto y se quema la salida.
.
 que pudo pasar? estoy por cambiar la salida para volver a hacer la prueba pero temo que me pase lo mismo.

 te comento que tome todas las precauciones ,en cuanto a su construccion e revision ,como la ailacion de los mosfets y su respectivo discipador(zd1 x 15cm)


 ya no se que mas hacer .


 te pido disculpas si te causo una molestia ,solo busco fomentar tu proyecto y dar a conocer la experiencia ,fomentando tus publicaciones en el foro.

 te mando un abrazo , desde ya agradezco tu atencion.


----------



## hellfull

en el preset lo que tienes que hacer es calcular para que la intensidad que caiga en las resistencias de 0.22 ohm sea de 15-30 ma 

lo cual con la ley de ohm y midiendo el voltaje que cae en esas resistencias calculas.

es raro que se queme la salida como dices,yo lo he maltratado el amplificador en todos los sentidos (no le he dado golpes ni nada ) y es mas duro que las piedras,no se rompe.


----------



## Van Malta

Hola hellfull, te agradezco por tu respuesta , y me quedo mas tranquilo de que alguien realizó éste proyecto que publico Tupolev, hay algo que no comprendo en tu respuesta, el valor en "ma" sobre las resistencias de 0.22 Ohm debe ser un valor que esté de 15 a 30mA o tiene que ser 15 o 30mA? Con el preset se logra tener la misma corriente en las cuatro resistencias?

Me llama la atención que me digas que escriba legible, te pido disculpas si se mal interpreta el mensaje. Ahora voy a ir a buscar los cuatro irfp250n y voy a volver a realizar el ajuste, pero ésta vez midiendo el voltaje en miliVolt que mencionas sobre las resistencias 0.22 Ohm.

Desde ya muchas gracias y te mando un abrazo ,deseénme suerte!


----------



## Fogonazo

Van Malta dijo:


> hola hellfull, te agradezco por tu respuesta , y me quedo mas tranquilo de que alguien realizo este proyecto que publico tupolev,......


El material publicado por el colega Tupolev, no son "Proyectos", ya que antes de publicarlos los armó y probó personalmente.


----------



## Van Malta

hola hellfull , agradezco tus palabras, siempre sera un placer compartir palabras.

 hice la prueba nuevamente pero no logro que las cuatro resistencia tengan la misma caida , es decir logro tener 10 milivolt en una y las demas toman valores distintos(que ni se aproximan al valor),

el circuito lo revise un monton de veces , con todo respeto pero me da la impresion de que para lograr la misma caida en las resistencia habria que modificar algo?

 y lo que me llama la atencion es que un mosfet de  cada lado levantan temperatura y los otro menos de la mitad de un 1/4 de temperatura(esto se da cuando logro tener en una resistencia 10milivolt)

que puede ser?

 les mando un abrazo.


----------



## hellfull

trata de poner todas en un valor medio normal aunque nosea el mismo pero que no tenga mucho margen de diferencia.si dice de 10 a 15 coje un rango un poco mas grande cmo de 5 a 20. no creo que ocurra una desgracia enorme por eso.


----------



## Van Malta

que tal hellfull , entonces tengo que calibrar una de las resistencias sola?,es decir lograr que tenga la caida de tension de 10 milivolt sobre una de las resistencias? cual seria para vos la resistencias en la que me puedo apoyar para calibrar el bias?(segun el primer plano que publico tupolev)es decir la resistencia ceramica 0.22 ohm de que mosfet?.

 te mando un abrazo , y gracias de corazon!


----------



## hellfull

aver,en principio si puedes medir las 4 a la vez mejor que mejor y asi pones un valor que se parezca lo mas posible a ese.

sino pues mide una,la pones a 15mv
y luego mides las demas a ver a que valor esta.
y hasta lograr un valor muy parecido entre las 4.

si una se te va mucho de valor,nose que decirte ya...
eso tendria que decirtelo un jefe superior como fogonazo o cacho porque yo todavia no estoy experimentado en esto mucho.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

hellfull dijo:


> aver,en principio si puedes medir las 4 a la vez mejor que mejor y asi pones un valor que se parezca lo mas posible a ese.
> 
> sino pues mide una,la pones a 15mv
> y luego mides las demas a ver a que valor esta.
> y hasta lograr un valor muy parecido entre las 4.


Correctísimo.



> .....eso tendria que decirtelo un jefe superior como *fogonazo* o cacho porque yo todavia no estoy experimentado en esto mucho........


Yo no soy jefe, simplemente: excomulgo, exorcizo, doy la extremaunción y mando mensajes a la sucursal del purgatorio dentro del Foro (Moderación). 

Ver el archivo adjunto 33072​


hellfull dijo:


> ......si una se te va mucho de valor,nose que decirte ya...


Si tienes sobre una una diferencia "Importante" por sobre las demás.
1) Retiras la resistencia y la colocas en otra posición, si el problema se mantiene sobre la misma resistencia que moviste indicaría que esta está fuera de valor, la reemplazas.
2) Si el problema NO se cambió y permanece en el mismo lugar donde estaba "Antes" la resistencia, puede indicar que ese transistor en particular (Que se encuentra en serie con la resistencia) tiene una ganancia sustancialmente superior a los demás, lo reemplazas.

Considerando una tensión sobre la resistencia entre 10 a 20mV una diferencia de unos 2 a 5mV es aceptable.

Si bien las resistencias cumplen la función de crear una realimentación local que equilibra los transistores de la etapa de salida, no es bueno que un transistor "Trabaje" mucho mas que otros, ya que a la larga puede provocar fallos.

*Edit:*
No es necesario "Aparear" los transistores de salida, ya que las mismas resistencias de emisor se encargan de distribuir el trabajo, pero si es conveniente que ninguno de ellos tenga una ganancia sustancialmente diferente a la de los demás, así que una medición previa y una selección de pares no viene mal.


----------



## Van Malta

hola muchachos, hellfull y fogonazo no se peleen ,somos todos amigos!
hellfull puse en practica lo que me dijiste y logre un valor muy aproximado a 10 milivolt solamente con un mosfets de cada lado , pero ahora no levantan tanta temperatura como mencione antes,puede ser que logrando esa caida sobre una resistencias de 0.22 ohm de cada lado las otras dos resistencias de 0.22ohm tengan una caida inferior  ?
 (quiero decir que la calibracion la estoy realizando siempre con lampara serie de 25 w
y ademas aclarar de que suena barbaro pero no estoy seguro de conectarlo sin la lampara serie dado que no logro la calibracion adecuada.)

 saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Van Malta dijo:


> hola muchachos, hellfull y fogonazo no se peleen ,somos todos amigos!


¿ Quién esta peleando ? 


> hellfull puse en practica lo que me dijiste y logre un valor muy aproximado a 10 milivolt solamente con un mosfets de cada lado , pero ahora no levantan tanta temperatura como mencione antes,puede ser que logrando esa caida sobre una resistencias de 0.22 ohm de cada lado las otras dos resistencias de 0.22ohm tengan una caida inferior  ?


Menos temperatura es bueno.
Como son MOSFET no debería haber diferencia.


> (quiero decir que la calibracion la estoy realizando siempre con lampara serie de 25 w
> y ademas aclarar de que suena barbaro pero no estoy seguro de conectarlo sin la lampara serie dado que no logro la calibracion adecuada.)


¿ Cuanto es la "Calibración adecuada" ?
Con 10mV estas en 45mA por transistor, que es un poco bajo pero suficiente como para no generar distorsión audible.


----------



## david2009

hellfull dijo:


> aver,en principio si puedes medir las 4 a la vez mejor que mejor y asi pones un valor que se parezca lo mas posible a ese.
> 
> sino pues mide una,la pones a 15mv
> y luego mides las demas a ver a que valor esta.
> y hasta lograr un valor muy parecido entre las 4.
> 
> si una se te va mucho de valor,nose que decirte ya...
> eso tendria que decirtelo un jefe superior como fogonazo o cacho porque yo todavia no estoy experimentado en esto mucho.
> 
> saludos



hola estoy  interesado en armar este ampli pero con la duda de con que pcb hacerlo ya que vos lo histes podrias pasar el pcb y componentes. 

 1¿como te fue con este ampli? a la hora de ponerlo en funcionamiento veo que tenes que medir voltaje en la resistencia que va del preset, ¿como se mide poniendo una punta del tester en la resistencia  y otra en masa ¿y que voltaje debería dar? 

2 ¿que irfp usaste al final?

3 ¿si usaste el pcb del inicio pusiste todo tal cual esta? yo tampoco consigo los irfp 250 ni los 240


----------



## Van Malta

hola hellfull , fogonazo!

 logre tener una caida de 10mv en una resistencia de 0.22 ohm de cada lado,y en la salida en vacio mido 17 mv .

para un ajuste que me pueda entregar toda la potencia en conclusion cuanto tengo que medir en la salida?
"tengo entendido por el tutorial de fogonazo que se debe medir cero o un valor cercano a cero"

si logro el ajuste que me pueda entregar toda la potencia ,de cuanto es de 8ohm o 4ohm?

se que me van a decir que lea en el foro pero nadie se pone deacuerdo.

 les mando un abrazo de corazon! y feliz dia maestros!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Van Malta dijo:


> ... logre tener una caida de 10mv en una resistencia de 0.22 ohm de cada lado,y en la salida en vacio mido 17 mv .


Excelente.


> para un ajuste que me pueda entregar toda la potencia en conclusion cuanto tengo que medir en la salida?


Ahora ya no tocas mas nada, la potencia que te entregue el amplificador dependerá de la calidad de la fuente de alimentación, la tensión de alimentación y otras variables sobre las que ya no tienes control.
Lo único que podrías ajustar es la realimentación, que *NO* te va a cambiar la potencia final, pero te puede dar un mejor ajuste sobre el control de volumen.


> "tengo entendido por el tutorial de fogonazo que se debe medir cero o un valor cercano a cero"


17mV en la salida es suficientemente cercano a Cero 


> ...si logro el ajuste que me pueda entregar toda la potencia ,de cuanto es de 8ohm o 4ohm?
> 
> se que me van a decir que lea en el foro pero nadie se pone deacuerdo.
> 
> les mando un abrazo de corazon! y feliz dia maestros!!!!!!


Gracias de parte de los maestros, dentro de los que NO me incluyo.
Tengo un *largo post* sobre como medir la potencia, si tienes ganas lo lees y si no solo disfrutas tu amplificador.
No importa tanto cuanta potencia tenga sino como tu lo escuches.
Si igualmente quieres tener una apreciación sobre la potencia entregada necesitarías un generador de audio, un analizador de distorsión o en su defecto un osciloscopio.


----------



## hellfull

Chico aqui maestros,pocos puede haber,pero yo tampoco me incluyo en ellos.
Soy alumno que va a comenzar ahora 2º curso de un Ciclo de grado medio de Equipos electronicos de consumo.

aunque este año toque poca electronica de la dificil,polarizaciones y demas,me gusto lo poco que vi por mi cuenta y ya le pille algo el manejo.

Por lo demas, mis consejos se basan practicamente en mis hazañas con este monstruo de amplificador,aunque yo ya he quemado el mismo 2 veces por burro y tonto (con perdon hacia mi jeje) solamente se queman los transistores de salida y yasta.

si sois de españa,yo le llegue a comprar el irfp240 a 1.40 euros en madrid en conectrol.
y a 2.5 euros aqui cerca de mi ciudad,ubeda.

No tiene que ser facil encontrarle.

Para el que pidio el esquema y pcb este es el que yo monté.aqui lo dejo


----------



## david2009

hellfull dijo:


> Chico aqui maestros,pocos puede haber,pero yo tampoco me incluyo en ellos.
> Soy alumno que va a comenzar ahora 2º curso de un Ciclo de grado medio de Equipos electronicos de consumo.
> 
> aunque este año toque poca electronica de la dificil,polarizaciones y demas,me gusto lo poco que vi por mi cuenta y ya le pille algo el manejo.
> 
> Por lo demas, mis consejos se basan practicamente en mis hazañas con este monstruo de amplificador,aunque yo ya he quemado el mismo 2 veces por burro y tonto (con perdon hacia mi jeje) solamente se queman los transistores de salida y yasta.
> 
> si sois de españa,yo le llegue a comprar el irfp240 a 1.40 euros en madrid en conectrol.
> y a 2.5 euros aqui cerca de mi ciudad,ubeda.
> 
> No tiene que ser facil encontrarle.
> 
> Para el que pidio el esquema y pcb este es el que yo monté.aqui lo dejo







puedes señalar en el esquema donde es que se ponen las puntas del tester para saver la caida de tencion para ajustar el preset


----------



## hellfull

donde estan las resistencias de 0.22 ohm en serie con la salida del mosfet...

pues entre esos 2 terminales de la resistencia.
vamos cuando lo montes tienes que comprar unas resistencias de 5w
seran las mas grandes,pues esas mides VDC entre sus terminales


----------



## Fogonazo

david2009 dijo:


> puedes señalar en el esquema donde es que se ponen las puntas del tester para saver la caida de tencion para ajustar el preset


Antes de conectar todo dale una leída a lo que escribió este tonto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## Van Malta

hola estimados !!!!! tengo dudas conrespecto a si es de 8ohm o  4 omh el amplificador ?
les comento tambien que el transformador que estoy usando es de 42+42 3a .

 despues de hacer todas las pruebas hice ,esta prueba ,saque  el preset del circuito y con una carga de 8ohm levantan menos temperatura entrega la misma potencia  y suena barbaro, lo conecto a 4 ohms y empiezan a levantar una temperatura que se mantiene en 44 grados centigrados ( aclaro que estas pruebas las hago con lampara serie de 200w y con el amplificador al todo volumen y alcanza los 44 grados a los 20 minutos de su funcionamiento)

los irfp250n estan trabajando bien?

 les mando un abrazo ! hellfull y fogonazo gracias por toda su empatia! , (quiero que sepan que ahora tengo a disposicion un taller donde realizo las pruebas que comento ,con dos bafles distintos uno de 8ohm y otro de 4 ohm.)


----------



## david2009

ya lei el tutorial https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

pero sigo sin saber en que resistencia ahí que poner una punta positiva del tester y la otra punta negativa . ¿

seria en cada una de las resistencia de 0.22? 

 poner una  punta en cada extremo de la resistencia?

o una punta  en salida de parlante positiva  y la otra punta  en la resistencia?


----------



## hellfull

david2009 dijo:


> ya lei el tutorial https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
> 
> pero sigo sin saber en que resistencia ahí que poner una punta positiva del tester y la otra punta negativa . ¿
> 
> seria en cada una de las resistencia de 0.22?
> 
> poner una  punta en cada extremo de la resistencia?
> 
> o una punta  en salida de parlante positiva  y la otra punta  en la resistencia?




tio si te tubiera al lado te haria palmas por descubrirlo. (sin ofender eh  )
eso mismo,pon una punta del voltimetro en cada terminal y ahi mediras la vcc que cae en la resistencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

Van Malta dijo:


> ..... despues de hacer todas las pruebas hice ,esta prueba ,s*aque  el preset del circuito* y con una carga de 8ohm levantan menos temperatura entrega la misma potencia  y suena barbaro, lo conecto a 4 ohms y empiezan a levantar una temperatura que se mantiene en 44 grados centigrados ......


¿ Como que sacaste el preset ?
El calentamiento de los transistores, siempre que todo este bien, debe ser el mismo con 8 o 4 Ohms (Sin señal de audio).
¿ Se cumple ? o  ¿ Calienta en vacío ?



david2009 dijo:


> ya lei el tutorial https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
> 
> pero sigo sin saber en que resistencia ahí que poner una punta positiva del tester y la otra punta negativa . ¿
> 
> seria en cada una de las resistencia de 0.22?
> 
> poner una  punta en cada extremo de la resistencia?
> 
> o una punta  en salida de parlante positiva  y la otra punta  en la resistencia?





Fogonazo (Dijo en el tutorial) dijo:


> ......*15)* Ajuste de *BIAS* con este ajuste se regula la intensidad que circula por los transistores de salida estando todo en reposo.
> Un ajuste bajo dará distorsión por cruce
> Un ajuste alto producirá calentamiento excesivo
> Un ajuste muy alto puede quemar la etapa de salida
> Un valor totalmente conservador y sobre todo seguro sera de 25 a 40 mA por transistor de salida, *que se medirá sobre la resistencia de emisor o colector de los transistores de salida.*
> Para esto habrá que calcular que tensión de caída se produce sobre estas resistencias con la corriente indicada (Ley de Ohm).
> Girando el preset de bias *“LENTAMENTE”* se busca medir sobre una de las resistencias el valor antes calculado.
> Luego del ajuste, se debe medir sobre las demás resistencias y estos valores deben ser muy muy similares.......


----------



## david2009

ya entedi listoooo


----------



## Van Malta

hola !!! fogonazo!!!!! esperaba tu respuesta , en vacio no calienta sino que a medida que va reproduciendo la señal de entrada recien alli comienza a entrar en calor , te comento que le saque la lampara serie de 200w y lomande directo a 220V con una carga de 8ohms lo hice funcionar al maximo de su capacidad escuchando tannhauser de wagner (la opera entera)unas 2hs y sonaba de primera!, no levantaba mucha temperatura,
lo que me llama la atencion es que no noto que me tire los 200 w rms,pero con la lampara serie realice la prueba con una carga de 4 ohm y la ganancia vario un monton,me falta hacer la prueba en 4 ohm directo a 220v , pero si medecis que si funciona bien a 8 ohm tiene que funcionar bien a 4 ohm , 

bueno lo voy a probar a 4 ohm deseenme suerte lo voy a probar !!!!!!!!!!-si sobrevivo te voy a escribir el testimonio -un abrazo fogonazo-


----------



## hellfull

conforme esta de serie creo que no amplifica mucho,a noser que le metas una señal alta,fogonazo si es tan amable os dira como aumentar la ganancia como el ya me dijo ami,lastima que borre el mp sino os lo decia.

saludos


----------



## Van Malta

termine la prueba!!!!!!!!!!! tira toda la maquina en 4 ohms !!!!!!!! lo logre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! viva Wagner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 del circuito que publico tupolev ,el amplificador con cuatro irfp250n le saque el preset y cambio mucho la temperatura de los irfp250n a una temperatura mucho menor,pudiendole exigir en 4 ohms tira tada la maquina,a 8 ohm sonaba muy bajo.

 lo probe con distintos pre amplificadores y para que tire los 200w hay que  mandarle una señal batante alta,yo consegui los 200 w con un pre hecho con un integrado tipo dip 4558 sumado a un amplificador ab hecho con los tip 142 y el hermano.

  lo logre !!!!!!! muchas veces no se escriben experiencias pèro aqui hay un testimonio,

      me olvidaba!!!!!

 el transformador que use es 42 +42 3A y la fuente te exige capacitores  grandes ,yo elegi 4700 uf 80v

y suena perfecto!!!!!!!!!!!

 el que por algun momento de su vida lee esto ,quiero que sepa que el principio de la maquina es poder entenderla.


 les mando un abrazo fogonazo y hellfull  son dos maestros!


----------



## roncal

yo lo emsamble  el amplificador con 6 IRFP250 i camina perfectamente a 4 homios  a+-50 voltios mi pregunta es le puedo aumentar 4 IRFP250 mas  tengo 24000uf de condensar de fuente positivo 24000 negativo


----------



## gedolaudor

masterservice dijo:
			
		

> para mi que este circuito trabaja 2 irfp250 y 2 irf9240 variando algunas cosas



Hola gente,

Me lei todo el tema. Super interesante y excelentes posts de todos.

Respecto a la inquietud de la versión complementaria que cito arriba, me di cuenta que el amplificador de este tema esta hecho sobre la base del Harman Kardon Citation 12 que Nelson Pass modificó a MOSFET (página 7, figura 8 del artículo vinculado abajo).

Si ven el pdf que dejo en el link, en la última página tienen la versión que funcionaria con el IRFP240 e IRFP9240.

http://www.passdiy.com/pdf/citation.pdf

De igual forma, en el artículo están las características de funcionamiento y rendimiento del circuito.

Saludos a todos,
Gedolaudor.


----------



## Holas

Antes de preguntar saludos para toda la gente de este foro
Antes que nada quisiera saber si yo , con este parlante que ahora voy a detallar puedo llegar a probar este amplificador , no a maximo voltaje pero si para que se escuche medio fuerte 
Parlante:Watts max 200w impedance 4 ohms y posee 5 pulgadas 3/4
Segundo es un amplificador mono , el amplificador de 6 irfp250n o yo estoy errado?
y tercero si para el método de planchado , hay que pasarle alrededor de 10 minutos la plancha al máximo


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro.

Primero: Sí, se puede.
Segundo: ¿De qué amplificador hablás? El del primer post lleva 4 IRFP250 y es mono. No sé qué modelo con 6 hayas visto, si ponés el número de post donde está será más fácil saber.
Tercero: ¿Es una pregunta? Si es sobre cómo hacer la transferencia, buscá por el foro que hay varios temas donde se habla del tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> ...Segundo: ¿De qué amplificador hablás? El del primer post lleva 4 IRFP250 y es mono. *No sé qué modelo con 6 hayas visto*, si ponés el número de post donde está será más fácil saber......



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/215284/


----------



## Holas

Miles de gracias , lo estoy finalizando este proyecto , solo quiero saber si lo alimento con una potencia que no llegue a los 50 v finales en la entrada , los transistores IRFP250n se quemarian por falta de voltios , o de amperes?(aunquesea para probarlo a la minima potencia)Pregunto debido a que en mi ciudad (Mar del Plata ) , no hay ninguna empresa de electronica en la cual los vendan(a estos tipos de transformadores) y lo maximo que llegan es a 50 v , si es que lo logran


----------



## Fogonazo

Holas dijo:


> Miles de gracias , lo estoy finalizando este proyecto , solo quiero saber si lo alimento con una potencia que no llegue a los 50 v finales en la entrada , los transistores IRFP250n se quemarian por falta de voltios ,


Nop.


> o de amperes?


Tampoco


> ....no hay ninguna empresa de electronica en la cual los vendan(a estos tipos de transformadores) y *lo maximo que llegan es a 50 v* , si es que lo logran



*50Vca* te darán unos *70Vcc* rectificados y filtrados, te estas excediendo. 

Dale una leída a esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## d0rad0

Por fin una satisfacción con un ampli... despues de mil peleas con los UCD, haber fabricado como 4 o 5 placas y solo conseguir que funcinara una y durante 5 minutos, me he decidido a montar este ampli.

Primer fallo de novato, la placa la hice al reves, pero ningun problema, con darle la vuelta a los transistores listo.

la conecto, la ajusto  y funcionar..

Como lo hice con sobrantes cambie las resistencias de los mosfet por 0,33 y ajuste la tensión entre patas en proporción, lo cual no afectara mucho a su funcionamiento.

Solo que le noto poca ganancia, creo que alguien hablo en algun post de una modificación para aumentarle la ganacia, si se pudiera publicar lo agradeceria.


----------



## Fogonazo

d0rad0 dijo:


> ...Solo que le noto poca ganancia, creo que alguien hablo en algun post de una modificación para aumentarle la ganacia, si se pudiera publicar lo agradeceria.


Cambia la resistencia de *10KΩ* que se encuentra conectada al segundo 2N5401 por otra de *15KΩ*


----------



## d0rad0

Bueno una fotito de como me quedó, ya digo que la hice al revés por eso de los transistores boca abajo. Suena bien bien bien... falta modificar las indicaciones de Fogonazo para ver que tal la ganancia. Alimentada con 55 V simétricos de un trafo viejo de un amplificador Akai. Hay que poner disipadores Sí o Sí, ni para pruebas, ésta mañana me volaron 2 transistores ajustándola sin disipadores y fue por temperatura.

Noto que se calienta mucho, en 15 minutos están los disipadores que no se pueden mantener los dedos mas de 5 segundos, calculo que como a 60º, ¿ Es normal ? ¿Son pequeños los disipadores? No me critiquéis por las resistencias, ya digo que son recuperadas y junto con los transistores voló un lado de las de 0,33 ohms. como tenía otra volada pues con dos coloque una rama y la otra es simétrica de 0,33 ohms. Por cierto el BD139 no calienta nada, pero nada de nada por eso no le puse disipador y el otro TR tampoco calienta pero como ya lo tenia puesto pues no voy a quitarlo.


----------



## Tacatomon

d0rad0 dijo:


> Bueno una fotito de como me quedo, ya digo que la hice al reves por eso de los transistores boca abajo.....
> 
> Suena bien bien bien... falta modificar las indicaciones de fogonazo para ver que tal la ganancia.
> 
> Alimentada con 55 V simetricos de un trafo viejo de un ampli akai.
> 
> Hay que poner disipadores Sí o Sí, ni para pruebas, esta mañana me volaron 2 transistores ajustandola sin disipadores y fue por temperatura.
> 
> noto que se calienta mucho, en 15 minutos estan los disipadores que no se pueden mantener los dedos mas de 5 segundos, calculo que como a 60º, es normal????? son pequeños los disipadores?????
> 
> No me critiqueis por las resisntencias, ya digo que son recuperadas y junto con los transistores volo un lado de las de 0,33 ohms. como tenia otra volada pues con dos coloque una rama y la otra es simetrica de 0,33 ohms.
> 
> Por cierto el BD139 no calienta nada, pero nada de nada por eso no le puse disipador y el otro TR tampoco calienta pero como ya lo tenia puesto pues no voy a quitarlo.



Ese montaje está mal. El Transistorsito BD139 debe de estar en contacto con el disipador principal, que por cierto ese que tienes ahora se queda re-corto. Necesitas una Plancha donde adosar todos los transistores de potencia... So riesgo de quemadera de transistores a cada que le das volumen.


----------



## d0rad0

Esa era mi pregunta... osea mas disipador.

El BD139 no lo puse en contacto con el principal porque como digo lo hice con restos y no tenia laminas aislantes para los IRFP, si te das cuenta tengo dos disipadores separados para cada par de transistores que en este caso uno estaria a potencial negativo y el otro a la salida del altavoz, si los juntara, puffff

Aproveche tambien para ver si el BD139 se calentaba sin disipador y como comento, No se calienta por eso no entendia muy bien la necesidad de que estuviera termicamente conectado con los otros cuatro a no ser que fuese una necesidad de compensaciones.

Buscare otro disipador. Gracias por todo.


----------



## Fogonazo

d0rad0 dijo:


> ......Aproveche tambien para ver si el BD139 se calentaba sin disipador y como comento, No se calienta por eso no entendia muy bien la necesidad de que estuviera termicamente conectado con los otros cuatro *a no ser que fuese una necesidad de compensaciones*......


Correcto.
Al calentarse el disipador, también se calienta el transistor BD139 y reduce la tensión VAS, lo cual a su ves reduce la corriente de reposo de la etapa de salida.

¿ Por que 3 resistencias de potencia si son 4 transistores ?


----------



## d0rad0

Las resistencias eran dobles simetricas vamos 0,33 + 0,33 con un comun, como digo todo el material es recuperado.... Una de ellas peto en pruebas dejando solo uno de los lados operativo y como tenia otra petada pues coloque las dos en un lado y en el otro canal deje la simetrica.

Como digo mas que nada hice este ampli para llevarme alguna satisfaccion, la verdad es que los UCD me han dado muchos disgustos y tenia ganas de escuchar algo de lo que montara y este hice la placa y lo monte en 2 o 3 horas el viernes por la tarde así como a salto de mata.


----------



## Van Malta

hola fogonazo! es posible poner mas sensible la entrada (del amplficador con los cuatro irfp250n)
 porque  para que me entregue  su buena potencia ,me exige que le inyecte una señal bastante fuerte, 

 desde ya agradezco tu atencion!

          saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Van Malta dijo:


> .... es posible poner mas sensible la entrada (del amplficador con los cuatro irfp250n)
> porque  para que me entregue  su buena potencia ,me exige que le inyecte una señal bastante fuerte, ....



Hiciste esto: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/436939/ _



d0rad0 dijo:


> ....noto que se calienta mucho, en 15 minutos estan los disipadores que no se pueden mantener los dedos mas de 5 segundos, calculo que como a 60º, es normal????? son pequeños los disipadores?????....



Y para el calentamiento léete esto, la parte de ajuste de Biass
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## d0rad0

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y para el calentamiento léete esto, la parte de ajuste de Biass
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/




Sí, lo hice, me quitan los puntos de los dedos el sabado.... 

Va en serio ajuste el bias a unos 15 o 20 mA por transistor, bueno eso es mucho decir uno esta  a 25 ma otro a 12 ma y por ahi andan todos.....

Tengo clarismo que se calienta porque le falta disipador, a ver si este finde me agencio uno que tengo por ahi guardado de un ampli de 160 W y se lo coloco.

Lo del ajuste de ganancia aun no he tenido tiempo de hacerlo pero no dudes que cambiare la resistencia...

No obstante le voy a dar la ultima oportunidad al UCD, he vuelto a fabricar otra placa y si esta no funciona desisto.

Vuelvo a agradecer tu ayuda.....


----------



## Van Malta

hola fogonazo! hice lo de cambiar de valor la resistencia de base del T2 de 10k por una de 15k,pero no tiene la sensibilidad que buscaba, apesar de esto se siente una diferencia.

 hay otra forma para que este mas sensible la entrada..

 saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Van Malta dijo:


> ... hay otra forma para que este mas sensible la entrada....


Aumenta la resistencia a 22KΩ y coloca en paralelo con esta un cerámico de 27pF.

Menos re-alimentación puede volver el esquema inestable.


----------



## Van Malta

Hola Fogonazo! hice la prueba y no sentí que varíe , además se volvió inestable , provocando que se queme la salida, lo voy a dejar con la resistencia de 10k como está el plano, en el cual es funcional.

Mi idéa con éste amplificador era usarlo para un equipo de bajo electrico , lo acoplé con el pre amplificador Fender Frontman que postearon en el Foro y no logro encontrar un preamplificador que excite toda la etapa , porque como mencioné al principio, para que entregue los 200W hay que mandarle un señal bastante fuerte, además de que tenga una altavoz de 4 Ohm

Me podría recomendar un preamplificador que pueda excitar éste amplificador ?

Desde ya un abrazo ,siempre es un placer compartir experiencias !


----------



## hambsound

hola quercus10 te pregunto con este amplificador el de los 6 mostfets irfp250n la resistencia que va en la gnd de entrada y la de salida  el por que  se calienta ha paso que se sube el volumen que puede ser o que le hago pa que no me pase eso de ante mano gracias


----------



## Quercus

Calienta mas, porque pasa mas corriente a traves de ellas, un poco de calor no importa (tocarla sin quemarte) si ves que es mucho el calenton cambialas por 2w. 
Otra cosa, estoy encantado de contestarte en lo que pueda, pero las preguntas no las dirijas a una persona en concreto, asi te podra contestar cualquier integrante del foro y que seguramente tendra mas conocimientos que yo.
Saludos


----------



## lucalorito

Una pregunta..¿qué es eso de "P" en el esquemático de componentes? en la placa de tupolev parece una resistencia..perdonad por mi ignorancia..pensaría que es un puente,pero no lo es.

Otra pregunta: ¿cómo puedo sustituir las resistencias de 0.22Ω 5W por otras de carbón de 1 ó 2 watios poniendo alguna en paralelo?..lo digo por que aquí en mi ciudad sólo se consiguen de 10w y de las bobinadas y esas son muy inductivas.
Gracias.


----------



## hambsound

hola foreros tengo una inquietud puse a 4 ohmios el amplificador de 6 irfs250n y se me calientan pues no se si hai que cambiar algo para que funcione ha 4 ohm por que ha 8 funciona perfecto le tengo un buen dicipador y se me quema solo un fet lo cambio  y arranca normal sera por que si me peden ayudar muchas gracias de ante mano despues subire las fotos como me quedo


----------



## Quercus

Las "P" son puentes, sigue el esquematico.

Sustituir las resistencias claro que puedes, complicandote la vida un poco: 10 resistencias de 1/2w 2,2H  en paralelo sobre una plaquita y ya esta, pero no le veo la ventaja si con las propuestas va bien.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> A ver si algien me contesta a esto...gracias.



5 R´s de 1Ω @ 1W en paralelo hacen bien el trabajo Lucalorito 

Saludos!


----------



## lucalorito

Gracias amigos..lo del puente lo imaginaba..lo que pasa es que viendo la placa de tupolev veo como una especie de resistencias.


----------



## pandacba

quercus10 dijo:


> Las "P" son puentes, sigue el esquematico.
> 
> Sustituir las resistencias claro que puedes, complicandote la vida un poco: 10 resistencias de 1/2w 2,2H  en paralelo sobre una plaquita y ya esta, pero no le veo la ventaja si con las propuestas va bien.
> Saludos


*Lee detenidamente!!!*, esto es lo que puso en el post 185 



			
				lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> Otra pregunta: ¿cómo puedo sustituir las resistencias de 0.22Ω 5W por otras de carbón de 1 ó 2 watios poniendo alguna en paralelo?..*lo digo por que aquí en mi ciudad sólo se consiguen de 10w y de las bobinadas y esas son muy inductivas.*
> Gracias.



No hablo de ventaja, sino de disponibilidad


----------



## Quercus

Y  yo a lo que me refiero es que en la forma en que están puestas, de forma vertical, a no ser que quiera montarlo en un chasis  *muy delgado*, la de 5w mide 2,5cm y la de 9/10w mide 5/6cm sumándole 1cm de separador y 2mm de placa indica que se pueden poner perfectamente, *que te gusten o no es otra cosa*, en la placa hay espacio de sobra.  Tendria que haberlo explicado antes, pido disculpas.
  En cuanto a lo de las resistencias de 1w o 1/2w no es que no l*eyera*, me incline por las de 1/2w por que el resultado, a mi entender es mejor,  soldándolas  a  ambos lados de la placa, 5+5 y 3+2,  la placa con las de  1/2w quedan mas estrechas,  mas  acorde con el espacio que hay,  las de 1w la placa es mas ancha, pero bueno es cuestión de gustos y distribución de elementos, no quise obviar el dato, solo quise dar una opción que para mi era mejor, el que monte que decida .
  Saludos


----------



## lucalorito

VAAAAAAAAAAAAAALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...como quiero que quede prolijo voy a pedir por ebay las radiales de 5w..es curioso que en mi ciudad ni saben que existen..sólo axiales y de 10w.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda quercus ,tacatomon y  pandacha.


----------



## lucalorito

hola.. ¿alguien podría decirme qué es el componente marcado como 104?


----------



## Fogonazo

lucalorito dijo:


> hola.. ¿alguien podría decirme qué es el componente marcado como 104?



*104* corresponde a un capacitor de 100nF ¿ Donde lo estas mirando ?


----------



## lucalorito

Fogonazo dijo:


> *104* corresponde a un capacitor de 100nF ¿ Donde lo estas mirando ?


Gracias...lo estaba vindo en la serigrafía de componentes.


----------



## lucalorito

Hola..para ir probande le hice este apaño a las resistencias  de 5W..lo he probado en el laboratorio y funciona..pero una pregunta: ¿Es normal que sólo a +-35v. los irf de los extremos se calienten tanto (sin radiador) que cuesta tocarlos? todo esto a volumen muy reducido..He dejado la corriente de reposo entre las r´s de 5w a 15mv.
Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Que transistores de salida usas?


----------



## lucalorito

Irfp250 Tacatomon


----------



## Tacatomon

Los únicos IRFP250N que conozco los fabrica International Rectifier y Vishay Siliconix y vienen en encapsulado TO-247AC (IR) y TO-247 (Vishay). Y por como se ven los que montaste, no son parecidos.

Saludos:

PS: Intersil parece que también fabricaba los IRFP250, pero igual era TO-247.


----------



## Van Malta

hola lucalorito, sabes que me pasaba lo mismo! los irfp250n de los extremos calentaban demasiado,a mi me da la impresion de que el transformador que usaste no debe cubrir la demanda en corriente del amplificador,

 corrijanme , es posible que si se  lo alimenta con una trafo de un amperage inferior al que debe tener , puede ser que se quemen uno de los irfp250n o los dos de los extremos?

yo empiezo a creer que si , yo lo hice con un transformador de 42+42 vca 3a y la prueba que hice fue sacarle los irfp250n de los extremos y bajo un monton la temperatura y me entrega buen rendimiento en 8 ohms , me queda hacer la prueba con 4 ohms , pero con 8ohms es funcional.

 saludos a los colegas un abrazo!


----------



## lucalorito

Van Malta dijo:


> hola lucalorito, sabes que me pasaba lo mismo! los irfp250n de los extremos calentaban demasiado,a mi me da la impresion de que el transformador que usaste no debe cubrir la demanda en corriente del amplificador,
> 
> corrijanme , es posible que si se  lo alimenta con una trafo de un amperage inferior al que debe tener , puede ser que se quemen uno de los irfp250n o los dos de los extremos?
> 
> yo empiezo a creer que si , yo lo hice con un transformador de 42+42 vca 3a y la prueba que hice fue sacarle los irfp250n de los extremos y bajo un monton la temperatura y me entrega buen rendimiento en 8 ohms , me queda hacer la prueba con 4 ohms , pero con 8ohms es funcional.
> 
> saludos a los colegas un abrazo!


Eso no influye para nada en el calentamiento Van Malta.
Tacatomon..¿qué tiene que ver la marca? los dos tipos que tengo ponen irfp250 e irfp250n
Saludos

Te adjunto una foto de los dos tipos..ninguno pone marca:

No sé que pasó que no subió el archivo..a ver ahora:


----------



## Tacatomon

Me es raro, ya que Samsung Semiconductor dejó ese rubro hace años...
¿La falla se produce aún Usando los IRFP250N de otros fabricantes?

En pocas palabras, voy a que los Samsung son Falsos.

PS: Si me podrías dar permiso para mandarles a ellos esta foto y que ellos (Samsung) respondan... Ya me entró la duda.


----------



## lucalorito

Tienes mi permiso...¿cómo sabes que es Samsung? ¿por lo de Korea?

El otro, el que está al lado me acabo de dar cuenta que es IR (international rectifier) es que de vista ando mal pero al trasluz lo visualicé.
Como voy a empezar la segunda placa, a esta le voy a poner los IR..gracias por tu interés..bueno,ya me dirás.


----------



## yuneiky01

Colegas Aquí les dejo el link: http://my.opera.com/yunieky/albums/show.dml?id=6599172  de un AMP de transistor que modifique para poner morfet, lo hice ya hace algunos años y Ahora que poseo el Multisim lo digitalice, no tengo idea de de cuantos Wat da pero ya en varias ocasiones e quemado una pareja de bafles TOA de 450 Wat, por lo que pienso que debe estar Bien arriba. Espero le sirva y podamos intercambiar algunas ideas, Aclaro esta es la parte de Potencia, Sin protecciones ni Pre. Saludossss.


----------



## edgard22

Hola, les comento que he armado la primer versión, de dos mosfet, y me ha funcionado bien, aunque no lo he podido probar a su maximo, ya que aun no cuento con parlantes de potencia suficiente. Además lo estoy alimentando con +/-50V y he utilizado mosfets SSH22N50A (22A 500V) que son los que tengo a mano. Las fotos son sólo de la placa, ya que desoldé todos los cables para el montaje definitivo en su gabinete, el cual estoy finalizando. También cambiaré el disipador, ya que es para probar.


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola edgard22 porque no subes alguna foto y nos comentas como trabaja, Me interesa este tema  porque quisiera comparar tus resultados con los que yo obtuve de my AMP para saber si estoy en lo correcto y lo estoy exprimiendo al máximo…


----------



## edgard22

Yo también quiero hacerle mas pruebas, pero aún no puedo, lo probé con las cajas de mi equipo y no quiero explotarlas, ja ja. Tengo en vista unas cajas SKPro 2x15" que ni bien pueda me las traigo y ahí sí le voy a dar (con cuidado, teniendo en cuenta que este amp no tiene protecciones)
Saludos a todos.

PD: No salen las fotos que puse?


----------



## 0002

Hola a todos, disculpen mi ignorancia, quisiera saber más o menos, ¿cuáles son las diferencias entre la versión de 4 mosfet y la de 6 mosfet?

También quería preguntar, ¿si este protector me sirve?: http://sound.westhost.com/project33.htm


----------



## Quercus

edgard22 dijo:


> Hola, les comento que he armado la primer versión, de dos mosfet, y me ha funcionado bien, aunque no lo he podido probar a su maximo, ya que aun no cuento con parlantes de potencia suficiente. Además lo estoy alimentando con +/-50V y he utilizado mosfets SSH22N50A (22A 500V) que son los que tengo a mano. Las fotos son sólo de la placa, ya que desoldé todos los cables para el montaje definitivo en su gabinete, el cual estoy finalizando. También cambiaré el disipador, ya que es para probar.





 Edgard, las resistencias del surtidor parecen ser de 2w, deben calentar  y el condensador señalado tampoco es de su valor alcanzo a ver 100v, debe ser como mucho de 100uF, el recomendado es de 470uF, te funciona bien?
  Saludos


----------



## edgard22

quercus10 dijo:


> Edgard, las resistencias del surtidor parecen ser de 2w, deben calentar  y el condensador señalado tampoco es de su valor alcanzo a ver 100v, debe ser como mucho de 100uF, el recomendado es de 470uF, te funciona bien?
> Saludos


El condensador es de 100uF x 63V, es lo que tenía a mano para probarlo. Las resistencias de 0.22 x 3W (son de alambre). Como comentaba antes, lo probé con +/-50V, que es la fuente que tengo ahora. En mi caso, no pienso maltratarlo demasiado, por eso también las resistencias de 3W . Con respecto a lo que preguntabas, si, me funcionó bien, no noté nada raro. Tengo en planes hacer otro igual a este para usarlo stereo, y no voy a castigarlo. Lo que sí voy a hacer es cambiar el C de 100uF por el que lleva. (Recién mañana me llegan las SKP para probarlo mejor). 
Saludos.


----------



## lucalorito

Hola Edgar..te ha quedado muy prolijo todo..una pregunta..los aislantes de los mos-fet que son ¿de silicona? nunca los he probado..¿hace falta la grasa igualmente? es que he oído que con estos no hace falta.
Saludos.


----------



## edgard22

lucalorito dijo:


> Hola Edgar..te ha quedado muy prolijo todo..una pregunta..los aislantes de los mos-fet que son ¿de silicona? nunca los he probado..¿hace falta la grasa igualmente? es que he oído que con estos no hace falta.
> Saludos.


 
Sí, son de silicona, sabés que yo pensaba lo mismo, pero al quitar los transistores noté que apoyaban muy poco en la parte de abajo, por la marca que había quedado en la silicona, aplastada arriba y abajo, nada. Por eso decidí colocarle grasa, para mejorar la conducción térmica. Yo he visto aislantes de silicona con grasa térmica en varios artículos electrónicos, de todas formas no está de más. Ya tengo los parlantes, pero como llego tarde de trabajar no he podido probarlo como quisiera. Espero poder hacerlo este fin de semana. Ni bien lo haga comento resultados. Quiero probar más que nada como se comporta térmicamente (me parece que es medio calentón) 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, fogonazo habla de que hay que agregarle un circuito de retardo a la conexión de los parlantes si no se quieren ver los conos en el techo , ¿alguien sabe como de cuanto sería un retardo "sano" para los parlantes?


----------



## Diego German

Como estan todos, este me parece un exelente aporte 

Tengo unas preguntas:

¿Quisiera saber que tan factible seria cambiar el irfp250 por el irf640 y el mje350 por el 2n5551 cual serian los resultados ... ?
¿Cual seria la pótencia maxima si solo coloco 2 mosfet irf640 uno por rama?

les agradesco por su respuesta

saludos ...


----------



## pandacba

Si es el IRF640, no lo podes emplear por varias razones este tiene el doble de resitencia que el IRFP250
a su vez maneja 18A 40W contra 33A y 180W por ello uno es cápsula TO220 y el IRFP250 TO3P
El MJE350 es de mediana potencia utilizados como driver, el 2N5551, si bien de alta tensión, consideralo como un BC547  de alta tensión, se lo utiliza en remmplazo precisamente de los BC547 en la entrada diferencial al igual que el 2N5401 que es su complementario en lugar de los BC557
Si colocas dos por rama, casi vas a tener el valor de corriene de un solo IFRP250, y un total de 80W de disipación, esto puede llegar a ser la limitante, no es que te varie la potencia, se trata más bien de hasta que potencia poder utilizarlos, una forma de limitar la potencia es limitar la excursión, y una forma de lograr eso es establecer el máximo valor de señal de exitación en la entrada del ampli para no pasar de cierta potencia


----------



## zopilote

Diego German dijo:


> ¿Quisiera saber que tan factible seria cambiar el irfp250 por el irf640 y el mje350 por el 2n5551 cual serian los resultados ... ?
> ¿Cual seria la pótencia maxima si solo coloco 2 mosfet irf640 uno por rama?
> saludos ...


 Puedes usar los IRF640, y lo del MJE350 (no sera el  MJE340) su remplazo en el circuito solo obedece que debe disipar 1w y 500mA  como minimo, por lo que estaria en un si y no...
 Y los exitos para armar este circuito se basa en la elección de componentes originales, hasta en la marca del irf640 hay diferencias cualitativas, unos de la marca IRF es de menor calidad que una Fairchild, y como solo vas a utilizar un mosfet (por rama) no hay problema con igualar los mosfet.
Tu potencia maxima dependera del voltaje que utilices, no excedas los 120w(prueba para 60W).
 Adelante con tu armado, solo mide tus transistores antes del emsamble.


----------



## edgard22

0002 dijo:


> Hola gente, fogonazo habla de que hay que agregarle un circuito de retardo a la conexión de los parlantes si no se quieren ver los conos en el techo , ¿alguien sabe como de cuanto sería un retardo "sano" para los parlantes?



He aquí un protector con retardo práctico y bastante simple, adjunto esquemas en Wizard y capturas del mismo. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Diego German

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Si es el IRF640, no lo podes emplear por varias razones este tiene el doble de resitencia que el IRFP250
> a su vez maneja 18A *40W* contra 33A y 180W por ello uno es cápsula TO220 y el IRFP250 TO3P
> El MJE350 es de mediana potencia utilizados como driver, el 2N5551, si bien de alta tensión, consideralo como un BC547 de alta tensión, se lo utiliza en remmplazo precisamente de los BC547 en la entrada diferencial al igual que el 2N5401 que es su complementario en lugar de los BC557
> Si colocas dos por rama, casi vas a tener el valor de corriene de un solo IFRP250, y un total de 80W de disipación, esto puede llegar a ser la limitante, no es que te varie la potencia, se trata más bien de hasta que potencia poder utilizarlos, una forma de limitar la potencia es limitar la excursión, y una forma de lograr eso es establecer el máximo valor de señal de exitación en la entrada del ampli para no pasar de cierta potencia



Gracias por tu respuesta pandacba  me ayuda mucho para el armado de este  circuito, una cosita nomas que aca consigo el irf640 que disipa 125watts a diferencia de irf640fp que disipa los 40watts que mensionas 



			
				zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Puedes usar los IRF640, y lo del MJE350 (no sera el MJE340) su remplazo en el circuito solo obedece que debe disipar 1w y 500mA como minimo, por lo que estaria en un si y no...
> Y los exitos para armar este circuito se basa en la elección de componentes originales, hasta en la marca del irf640 hay diferencias cualitativas, unos de la marca IRF es de menor calidad que una Fairchild, y como solo vas a utilizar un mosfet (por rama) no hay problema con igualar los mosfet.
> Tu potencia maxima dependera del voltaje que utilices, no excedas los 120w(prueba para 60W).
> Adelante con tu armado, solo mide tus transistores antes del emsamble.



Ok gracias zopilote por tu respuesta aca consigo mosfet de la marca international rectifier y ST,  para reemplazar el MJE340 seria bueno el BD139 que disipa mas de 1watt, ademas el voltaje con el que lo pienso alimentar es de +-55VDC  

Saludos...


----------



## Van Malta

hola OOO2! quedate tranquilo que yo lo tengo armado sin el retado ,y trabaja bien y no volo ningun parlante , hay veces que creo que fogonazo exagera, (no lo desmerezco a fogonazo,  es todo un maestro )pero en este caso yo lo realice el proyecto, y no es necesario colocar el retardo!, lo que si no estoy conforme es que para que tire toda la potencia hay que darle una señal muy fuerte, es lo unico que tengo para criticar, apresar de esto , suena barbaro!( aclaro ,este comentario es conrespecto al proyecto que tiene 4 mosfets,2 por lado)

 saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

lucalorito dijo:


> Tienes mi permiso...¿cómo sabes que es Samsung? ¿por lo de Korea?
> 
> El otro, el que está al lado me acabo de dar cuenta que es IR (international rectifier) es que de vista ando mal pero al trasluz lo visualicé.
> Como voy a empezar la segunda placa, a esta le voy a poner los IR..gracias por tu interés..bueno,ya me dirás.



¿Como se que es Samsung?







Saludos!


----------



## lucalorito

TO3 sólo????.entonces esto: 
IRFP250 datasheet(1/7 Pages) SAMSUNG | N-Channel Power Mosfets














.... en la tienda donde los compré les eché la bronca y me los dieron todos de marca IR


----------



## Tacatomon

lucalorito dijo:


> TO3 sólo????.entonces esto:
> http://html.alldatasheet.es/html-pdf/37022/SAMSUNG/IRFP250/246/1/IRFP250.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... en la tienda donde los compré les heché la bronca y me los dieron todos de marca IR



Exacto. El detalle es/era que ya tiene años que están descontinuados. Si aun están en estantes, es muy probable que sean falsos y menos probable de que sean aquellos originales Samsung...

Saludos!


----------



## hambsound

hola de nuevo por aqui. termine el amplificador de 6 mosfets me fue bien pero unos pequeños errorcitos pero alfin lo termine lo hice estereo y le meti un pre de una planta de carro y suena super sin distorsion que es lo que mas me gusta de este. una pregunta disculpen mi ignorancia como subo las imajenes aqui al foro gracias


----------



## Van Malta

hola estimados colegas! tengo una consulta si lo armo con dos irfp250 , es decir uno por lado , cuanto puede entregar en potencia , con que impedancia ¿ varia el voltaje de la alimentacion?, es decir si para un altavoz de 8 ohm se debe alimentar con tal voltaje , o si para un altavoz de 4 ohm se debe alimentar con otro voltaje.

desde ya agradezco su atencion , abarzos!


----------



## hambsound

gracias por decirme como subir las fotos y aqui vean como me quedo el amplificador suena barbaro y las cajas que hice con dos bajos de 15" bumper dos de12" y sus brillos gracias por la ayuda que me han dado


----------



## pacotachuela

hambsound dijo:


> hola de nuevo por aqui. termine el amplificador de 6 mosfets me fue bien pero unos pequeños errorcitos pero alfin lo termine lo hice estereo y le meti un pre de una planta de carro y suena super sin distorsion que es lo que mas me gusta de este. una pregunta disculpen mi ignorancia como subo las imajenes aqui al foro gracias




Compa, podrias subir el preampli (nose que seria "una planta de carro") y las modificaciones que hiciste, estoy interesado en armar el de 6 y hacerlo estereo 

Abrazo, gracias


----------



## hambsound

planta es un amplificador de automovil el preamplificador es este donde se da la ganancia o el volumen de este y modificacion  no le hice igual como aparece to se saco en una sola plaqueta


----------



## carlos sepulveda

Que tal amigos, mi pregunta es la siguiente este amplificador es pwm o es clase AB queisiera por favor y me dijeran que tan eficiente es en cuanto a uso de energia ya que cuento con pocos recursos en una fuente que hago para instalarlo en el auto la idea es hacer una fuente muy pero muy economica en cuanto a gasto de energia pwm, para montar en el carro y quisiera saber la potencia rms del amplificador a 4ohm. muchas gracias


----------



## Van Malta

hola estimados colegas! tengo una consulta si lo armo con dos irfp250 , es decir uno por lado , cuanto puede entregar en potencia , con que impedancia ¿ varia el voltaje de la alimentacion?, es decir si para un altavoz de 8 ohm se debe alimentar con tal voltaje , o si para un altavoz de 4 ohm se debe alimentar con otro voltaje.

desde ya agradezco su atencion , abarzos!


----------



## alis castilllo

david2009 dijo:


> puedes señalar en el esquema donde es que se ponen las puntas del tester para saver la caida de tencion para ajustar el preset



hola soy nuevo en en foro yo realice el amplificador con 4 mosfet pero tengo una duda el preset se mide en mA o mV y no se como realizar el ajuste  la estoy trabajando con una fuente de +42v-42 pero noto q*UE* no se escucha bien falta como señal de audio la tengo trabajando con el pree de un amplificador lsv pm-4930 lo q*UE* noto es q*UE* el bajo no se apresia pero la corneta se mueve bien es como si la frecuencia de bajo es muy baja alguien m*E* puede ayudar *POR *fa*VOR*


----------



## Tacatomon

alis castilllo dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en en foro yo realice el amplificador con 4 mosfet pero tengo una duda el preset se mide en mA o mV y no se como realizar el ajuste  la estoy trabajando con una fuente de +42v-42 pero noto q no se escucha bien falta como señal de audio la tengo trabajando con el pree de un amplificador lsv pm-4930 lo q noto es q el bajo no se apresia pero la corneta se mueve bien es como si la frecuencia de bajo es muy baja alguien m puede ayudar xfa



Se mide en mA.
Para hacer la calibración, usa este tema.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
Saludos!


----------



## Van Malta

hola cacho , que opinas de hacer el amplificador con solo dos irfp250n?cuanto puede llegar a entregar en potencia?,se podra usar a 4 ohms?-desde ya agradezco su atencion


----------



## Tacatomon

Van Malta dijo:


> hola cacho , que opinas de hacer el amplificador con solo dos irfp250n?cuanto puede llegar a entregar en potencia?,se podra usar a 4 ohms?-desde ya agradezco su atencion



2 transistores totales?
A uno por rama te refieres ¿No?

Por que no armas entonces el Rotel de Mnicolau?


----------



## Van Malta

hola Tacatomon, la verdad consultaba si existia la posibilidad ,porque yo lo tengo armado con los cuatro irfp250n como se posteo en una primera instancia , pero queria hacer dos modulos para tener el stereo,es decir para armar una potencia ,porque de ser asi queria saber si podria usar el mismo  transformador 42+42 3A con el que estoy usando actualmente con los cuatro irfp250n, te mando un abrazo!


----------



## Tacatomon

De que se puede, se puede, habrá que modificar la corriente de polarización. Pero ya no va a haber margen para trabajar cargas de 4Ohms. En una pasada de nivel... Puede reventar la salida.


----------



## Cacho

En eso que te dice Tacato está la clave.

Recordá que estás trabajando en la "zona lineal" (sí, en el equivalente de los MOSFET), así que vas a disipar potencia con ganas. Te sobra capacidad de corriente y te sobra tensión Vgs, pero en disipación te quedás medio corto y eso no está bueno. Si lo llegás a hacer con dos, el principal problema que vas a tener es la disipación y eso trae de la mano a la temperatura.

No es muy recomendable hacerlo con dos y +-60V de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Hola a todos... armé el amplificador y estoy muy contento con el desempeño, cero ruidos y funcionando a la primera sin problemas. Muy bueno el aporte con PCB 10 puntos!
Una consulta, como leí y noté el amplificador necesita bastante señal de entrada para rendir bien, por eso estoy por armarle un pre-amp, alguno sabe que señal de entrada necesita el ampli para que trabaje bien? cuanta la máxima?
Desde ya muchas gracias... Saludos


----------



## Cacho

elseba87 dijo:


> alguno sabe que señal de entrada necesita el ampli para que trabaje bien?


Cualquier señal alcanza para que trabaje bien.

Tiene una ganancia de 22,3. Entonces para máxima salida necesitás poco más de 2,5V en la entrada.

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

nuevamente otra pregunta, ya tengo dos placas para el amplificador en estéreo, probadas y funcionando por separado (con el ajuste de BIAS bien), pero antes de probarlas juntas me surgio de que los BD139 no estas aislados del disipador (disipador común para las dos placas), hay que aislar uno de los BD? segun entiendo estos regulan justamente la tensión para BIAS de cada amplificador y deben estar en contacto con el disipador para variar con el incremento de calor, pero no creo que puedan estar los dos BD juntos... no?
Los tengo funcionando con el preamplificador P88 de esp(Rod Elliott) al que le cambie la ganancia a 22dB ya que este amplificador tiene baja sensibilidad de entrada. Mas fuente regulada separada para el pre y un protector de parlantes con UPC1237.
Saludos
Adjunto fotos de como va el proyecto!


----------



## edgard22

Te quedó bárbaro, muy prolijo. Yo colocaría ambos BD's aislados del disipador con mica y grasa siliconada o aisladores de silicona, por precaución, ya que generalmente el chasis es de metal y éste va conectado a masa para evitar que el amplificador capte ruidos. Me parece lo más adecuado, además no va a perturbar el funcionamiento. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola muchachos:

Disculpen que solamente pregunte y haya hecho muy pocos aportes al foro, pero de profesión odontólogo, llevo el hobby de la electrónica hace ya muchos años dentro mío y básicamente me he dedicado a leer artículos y este foro durante mucho tiempo antes de realizar una pregunta.

Van Malta se me adelantó con la pregunta y disculpen la reiteración, deseo construir este proyecto para 2 potencias distintas:

1- el original para subwoofer con 4 Fets y otra versión
2- 100W / 8 ohms (aprox) con una fuente que entrega +-48V 10A y solamente con 1 Fet por rama. 


La pregunta es: que otras reformas debería hacer al esquema original, además de reducir el valor de las resistencias de Surtidor a un valor de 0.1ohm para trabajarlo con 1 solo Fet por rama?
Dejo el esquema ligeramente modificado
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## elseba87

Gracias! Si, tenes razón en aislar los dos, ya tengo un BD aislado con mica y como decís es mejor los dos.
Para Ivan, fijate este _post_ que tenes uno similar al de 200w pero con una alimentación de 50v y un solo mosfet por rama (son IRFP240/9240).
Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hola Elseba87, si, ya lo había visto, pero quería aprovechar los mosfet de canal N que son más baratos en el mercado, de todas maneras muchas gracias.


----------



## edgard22

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Hola muchachos:
> 
> Disculpen que solamente pregunte y haya hecho muy pocos aportes al foro, pero de profesión odontólogo, llevo el hobby de la electrónica hace ya muchos años dentro mío y básicamente me he dedicado a leer artículos y este foro durante mucho tiempo antes de realizar una pregunta.
> 
> Van Malta se me adelantó con la pregunta y disculpen la reiteración, deseo construir este proyecto para 2 potencias distintas:
> 
> 1- el original para subwoofer con 4 Fets y otra versión
> 2- 100W / 8 ohms (aprox) con una fuente que entrega +-48V 10A y solamente con 1 Fet por rama.
> 
> 
> La pregunta es: que otras reformas debería hacer al esquema original, además de reducir el valor de las resistencias de Surtidor a un valor de 0.1ohm para trabajarlo con 1 solo Fet por rama?
> Dejo el esquema ligeramente modificado
> Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!



Hola, como modificar, no creo que sea necesario hacerlo. Así como está te va a funcionar bien (evidentemente va a dar menos potencia) pero para el caso que planteas, yo no tocaría nada. Eso sí, no le exijas demasiado, ya que con sólo uno por rama es un poco riesgoso, ya que no tiene circuitos limitadores.
Si querés que rinda  como para poder usarlo "tranquilo" ponele los 4 que lleva y te evitás recalentamientos y posteriores disgustos, ya que el trafo que vas a usar es grande como para que el amplificador lo aproveche.
Saludos y suerte con el montaje.


----------



## sjcronchi

Hola gente, la verdad, tengo que felicitarlos, han hecho un post muy completo, es casi una enciplopedia de amplificación de audio esto!!!! Me dispondré a estudiar un poco, leer todos los post citados en este, y armaré este circuito para un amplificador de voz para recitales en pequeños bares. 
Nuevamente felicitaciones a todos, y muchas gracias por compartir tantas experiencias.


----------



## Tavo

Buenas.

Tengo muchas ganas de armarme este ampli, dos placas, estéreo. Mi duda es que tengo un transformador de 32+32Vac 200VA... y veo que me quedo un poco corto con la tensión de alimentación, serían más o menos unos *+-45Vdc finales.*

Creen que es conveniente esa tensión para este amplificador? Desde ya, no pretendo ni ahí los 200W en 8Ω ni que hablar 350W en 4Ω. *Solo esperaba que fuesen ~150W en 4Ω y ~100W en 8Ω... no?*

Saludos.
PS: La otra duda es sobre la potencia del trafo, creo que para dos placas me quedo un tanto corto en corriente, son 200VA, pero quizá con un buen banco de filtrado de unos 9400uF por rama (2x 4700uF) sea posible, no creen?


----------



## javier xino

Tavo dijo:


> *+-45Vdc finales.*
> 
> Creen que es conveniente esa tensión para este amplificador? Desde ya, no pretendo ni ahí los 200W en 8Ω ni que hablar 350W en 4Ω. *Solo esperaba que fuesen ~150W en 4Ω y ~100W en 8Ω... no?*



hola hola  ..emmm  mira amigo por que  no intenta con ese mismo transformador otro amplificador 
podrias armarte el  *no ucd  que da 100w con +-45vcd en 8 Ω tambien es mosfet y es clase d no se calienta  ni se ajusta nada * 

yo a la fecha ya e montado por lo menos 7 amplificadores no ucd  y salen andando de una al igual que este amplificador ..quisas el inconveniente para este ultimo sea el inductor de salida 
que para algunos es medio complicado ..para otros no tanto 

de funcionar con esa tención  funcionará pero como dices no entregara los 200w 
y aun  con 20.000µf de filtrado  no solucionaras el problema , por que la potencia la suministra en primera instancia la red eléctrica y  luego el transformador , si tu trasnformador es de poca potencia . este limitara  la potencia final que puedas obtener con el amplificador


----------



## raulin1966

tupolev dijo:


> Aqui teneis otro amplificador Mosfet, con 4 IRFP250N a la salida, que son muy economicos y localizables.
> Es otro circuito que está montado y probado, con muy buenas prestaciones y subido al foro a la att. del amigo *Fogonazo*.
> En tener un hueco y esté en casa, subiré fotos del PCB montado.
> 
> Saludos Cordiales



Hola:
Se ve facil de armar pero tengo una duda
Puedo colocar mas  mosfet en paralelo para aumentar la potencia ?nesesito 300 watts
Como hacer para que de esa potencia pero con parlantes de 8 ohms?

vi el datasheet del IRFP250N y son mosfet que tienen un diodo zener como parte integrante del componente  este no aparece en el esquema del amplificador 
al montarlo haciendo cuenta de que el zener si esta dentro del mosfet no tiene importancia?
o hay que modificar algo? en el datasheet aparece como IRFP250 o bien IRFP250N y aparece el diodo conectado


atte raulin
Chile
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

raulin1966 dijo:


> Hola:
> Se ve facil de armar pero tengo una duda
> Puedo colocar mas  mosfet en paralelo para aumentar la potencia ?nesesito 300 watts
> Como hacer para que de esa potencia pero con parlantes de 8 ohms?........


Sip, pero no vas a ganar nada, si quieres 300W necesitas un amplificador diseñado para esa potencia.


----------



## dandany

Hago una pregunta... leí todo el post pero hay cosas que no me cierran del diagrama al pcb..por ejemplo en el diagrama hay un cap de mas de 470uf 63v que lo compre..y compre un cap. de 330pf en ves de 390pf.. quiero estar seguro de todo porque me salio caro armarlo y ya veo que por una de esas cositas no funciona correctamente ,lo estoy revisando minuciosamente porque quiero que ande bien! un abrazo para todos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

dandany dijo:


> Hago una pregunta... leí todo el post pero hay cosas que no me cierran del diagrama al pcb..por ejemplo en el diagrama hay un *cap de mas de 470uf 63v* que lo compre..



Ver el archivo adjunto 16766​Hay 4 capacitores de mas en el esquema respecto a la PCB, son 2 de 470µF y 2 de 100nF, son los filtros de desacople de fuente.



> y compre un cap. de 330pf en ves de 390pf.. quiero estar seguro de todo porque me salio caro armarlo y ya veo que por una de esas cositas no funciona correctamente ,lo estoy revisando minuciosamente porque quiero que ande bien! un abrazo para todos!!!


Te dará un corte en alta frecuencia algo mas alto, no es demasiado importante.


----------



## dandany

Gracias fogonazo ahora tengo otro problemita que me parece que son transitorsitos falsificados que no me exxtraña ya tuve una extrema lucha con los bc547 ahora con los 2n5401 que uno de los 3 esta levantando temperatura..cuando prendo con el foco y el bias al maximo del valor para no derretir los irfp250n se calienta uno de los 2n5401 (el del medio en el pcb) y me da un voltaje en la salida del parlante de 36,7v; entre la R de 18kohm me da un voltaje de 48v y entre la r de 680ohm cercana al mje340 2,2v pienso que hay algo mal ahi verifique los contactos de la placa y estan perfectos


----------



## Bater

alguien sabe como se llaman los componentes que aparecen en la foto de tupolev, que son como un alambre para puente recubierto por ceramica?


----------



## Fogonazo

Bater dijo:


> alguien sabe como se llaman los componentes que aparecen en la foto de tupolev, que son como un alambre para puente recubierto por ceramica?



¿ Que opinas si publicas la foto donde viste ese componente ?

Lo único cerámico que veo son las 4 resistencias de 0,22Ω 5W de disipación.

Ver el archivo adjunto 19367​


----------



## Quercus

Bater dijo:


> alguien sabe como se llaman los componentes que aparecen en la foto de tupolev, que son como un alambre para puente recubierto por ceramica?





  Casi te has contestado tu solo, son puentes que tupolev adorna para que queden mas estéticos, ante la duda, agarra el esquematico y comparalo con el PCB comprobaras de que se trata, componentes o  puentes.
  Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Exactamente lo que dice quercus10, son puentes (jump), que quedan mas bonitos que un simple alambre y se ven mucho en los montajes profesionales de PCBs de 1 cara.

Saludos


----------



## Bater

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que opinas si publicas la foto donde viste ese componente ?
> 
> Lo único cerámico que veo son las 4 resistencias de 0,22Ω 5W de disipación.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 19367​


 
Hola fogonazo disculpa si no fui tan explicito, los puentes que van hacia el transistor BD139, no son simplemente un alambre sino que estan recubiertos por una ceramica (color gris con una raya amarilla en el medio), y se me vino a la duda si era por alguna razon.. 
saludos



quercus10 dijo:


> Casi te has contestado tu solo, son puentes que tupolev adorna para que queden mas estéticos, ante la duda, agarra el esquematico y comparalo con el PCB comprobaras de que se trata, componentes o  puentes. Saludos





tupolev dijo:


> Exactamente lo que dice quercus10, son puentes (jump), que quedan mas bonitos que un simple alambre y se ven mucho en los montajes profesionales de PCBs de 1 cara.
> Saludos



Hola tupolev, esos mismos son a los que me refería, busque de todas las formas y combinaciones de como se podia llamar en Google, y no encontré nada, te lo remil agradezco tu aporte y tu respuesta, un saludo grande.

Les comento, me armé el amplificador posteado por tupolev de 200w (4 mosfet), bueno el amplificador lo puse en marcha segun el tutorial de Fogonazo, empeze con una lámpara en serie de 25 W, mido la salida en vacío (con la entrada a masa) me da pocos mV unos 50 aproximadamente, prosigo a probar si amplifica, todo bien hasta acá , llego a la parte de ajustar el bias, mido sobre los 2 extremos de una resistencia con el tester en mA y me da 0.000 en las 2 ramas, lo estoy haciendo bien?, aplicando una señal en la entrada me da corriente sobre esa R pero varia segun la musica... ya queme los 4 mosfet por bajar mucho la R del preset , en este momento estoy escuchando música pero con una distorsión pequeña ( supongo por cruce?) y la salida casi se mantiene a temperatura ambiente. Alguna sugerencia sobre que no puedo medir la corriente de las resistencias ? 
Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por la atención.


----------



## Quercus

En el extremo de las resistencias de potencia no puedes medir mA tienes que medir mV.
Los mA seria poner el tester en serie con la alimentacion, positivo a la fuente y negativo al amplificador en la rama positiva, mediras el consumo del amplificador en reposo pueden ser entre 60 y 100mA despues aplicas la ley de Ohm y calculas la caida de tension en una resistencia para hacer un calibrado mas exacto dependiendo de la corriente de reposo, entre 30 y 60mA aprox.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Bater dijo:


> ya queme los 4 mosfet por bajar mucho la R del preset


 ¿Y por qué se queman los Mosfets? 

Bajando la resistencia de regulación del BIAS (preset) se aumenta la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida?


----------



## Bater

Tavo dijo:


> ¿Y por qué se queman los Mosfets?
> 
> Bajando la resistencia de regulación del BIAS (preset) se aumenta la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida?


evidentemente a mi me paso eso, estaba muy caliente la salida estando en reposo, le baje un poco mas la R al preset y se quemaron..





quercus10 dijo:


> En el extremo de las resistencias de potencia no puedes medir mA tienes que medir mV.
> Los mA seria poner el tester en serie con la alimentacion, positivo a la fuente y negativo al amplificador en la rama positiva, mediras el consumo del amplificador en reposo pueden ser entre 60 y 100mA despues aplicas la ley de Ohm y calculas la caida de tension en una resistencia para hacer un calibrado mas exacto dependiendo de la corriente de reposo, entre 30 y 60mA aprox.
> Saludos


quercus10 gracias por tu breve respuesta me alegrastes el dia jaja.. entonces pongo en serie como me dijistes el amperimetro en la rama positiva, y por cada R que tiene son 15 mA, serian x 4, 60 mA en reposo, estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## Quercus

Por cada resistencia no, el consumo es por cada  pareja de mosfet, lado positivo y lado negativo unos 30mA como minimo, son 2 parejas x 30mA= 60mA de consumo
  Para afinarlo, los 30mA se miden en cada resistencia a través de su caída de tensión, *15mA en cada una no*, y deven ser lo mas parecido posible en cada una de ellas, para que los mosfet estén trabajando parejo y no unos mas que otros.


----------



## CYCA

saludos ,Bater  las calibracion de corriente de reposo se hacen sin la precencia de señal es decir con la entrada de señal cortocircuitada y sin parlante.


----------



## Fogonazo

Bater dijo:


> evidentemente a mi me paso eso, estaba muy caliente la salida estando en reposo, le baje un poco mas la R al preset y se quemaron..
> 
> quercus10 gracias por tu breve respuesta me alegrastes el dia jaja.. entonces pongo en serie como me dijistes el amperimetro en la rama positiva, y por cada R que tiene son 15 mA, serian x 4, 60 mA en reposo, estoy en lo correcto?



Sería muy conveniente una leída a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## Bater

CYCA dijo:


> saludos ,Bater  las calibracion de corriente de reposo se hacen sin la precencia de señal es decir con la entrada de señal cortocircuitada y sin parlante.



hola que tal, si el paso ese no lo saltie, solo que hice eso porque ya no sabia que hacer.. jaja





Fogonazo dijo:


> Sería muy conveniente una leída a este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


Hola Fogonazo, con todo respeto no fui uno de los que entran al foro y dicen "mi amplificador no anda o algo asi"  , tu post obviamente (y como muchos mas) los vivo leyendo, solo que no me di cuenta sobre como calcular y medir la caida de tension sobre las resistencias, (falta de saber), recien pude calcular la caida de tension de las R's, 0.22 (Ω) x 0.015 (mA) = 3.3 mV, el amp lo tengo con 1 mosfet por rama, y en la rama positiva mido 3,3, pero en la negativa 0


----------



## Fogonazo

Bater dijo:


> .....Hola Fogonazo, con todo respeto no fui uno de los que entran al foro y dicen "mi amplificador no anda o algo asi"  , tu post obviamente (y como muchos mas) los *vivo leyendo*, ......


¿ Se supone que yo se que cosas llevas leído ?


Bater dijo:


> ......recien pude calcular la caida de tension de las R's, 0.22 (Ω) x 0.015 (mA) = 3.3 mV, el amp lo tengo con 1 mosfet por rama, y en la rama positiva mido 3,3, pero en la negativa 0


¿ Y que tensión tienes sobre la salida (Sin parlante) ?

*Edit:*
Revisa si el 2N5401 excitador de los MOSFET del rail negativo se encuentra bien colocado.


----------



## Bater

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Se supone que yo se que cosas llevas leído ? ¿ Y que tensión tienes sobre la salida (Sin parlante) ?
> *Edit:* Revisa si el 2N5401 excitador de los MOSFET del rail negativo se encuentra bien colocado.



Obviamente que no sabes lo que llevo leido, te pido disculpas si no me expresé bien, quise dar a entender que no hice el amplificador a ciegas y conecté todo como venía, sino que segui tus pasos correctos y seguros, pero sin darme cuenta de cómo hacer la medicion para el bias, eso solo , respecto a la salida del parlante, mido con el tester y me da - 55 mV, pero no queda fijo ese voltaje sube y baja (como que oscila lentamente) entre - 53 y - 56 mV, y los 2n5401 están todos como el diagrama (la parte plana para el lado de los mosfet) lo que me llama la atención es que medí la temperatura de los 2n5401 el excitador de la rama positiva está a 40ºC, y el de la rama negativa a 52ºC, el amplificador en éste momento está andando o podria estar alguno de esos transistores quemado sin afectar el funcionamiento? 

Ya lo pude solucionar!!!! era terror a girar el preset..... lo que si no quedaron parejas las caidas de tension sobre las R's, ajuste 1 a 3.3 mV  las demas dan, *1.6* (poca ganancia el mosfet?) 2.3 y 2.5. gracias a todos por la atención y saludos!.


----------



## Fogonazo

Bater dijo:


> .....lo que me llama la atencion es que medi la temperatura de los 2n5401 el exitador de la rama positiva esta a 40ºC, y el de la rama negativa a 52ºC, el amplificador en este momento esta andando o podria estar alguno de esos transistores quemado sin afectar el funcionamiento? ...



Ver el archivo adjunto 16766​
No hay excitador de la rama positiva, solo en la negativa (2N5401) y mas que excitador sería un inversor.
El BD139 no calienta por si solo, pero debe encontrarse a la temperatura de los MOSFET para corregir la tensión Vas
El MJE340 si puede calentar un poco, nada demasiado grave.



Bater dijo:


> Ya lo pude solucionar!!!! era terror a girar el preset..... lo que si no quedaron parejas las caidas de tension sobre las R's, ajuste 1 a 3.3 mV  las demas dan, *1.6* (poca ganancia el mosfet?) 2.3 y 2.5. gracias a todos por la atencion y saludos!.



Podría ser diferencias entre los MOSFET o error por el contacto del multímetro contra las patas de las resistencias.
Ponlo en funcionamiento un rato (5 Min) a buen volumen y controla las temperaturas de los MOSFET si es ± pareja en los 4.
En caso afirmativo dedícate a disfrutar tu amplificador


----------



## Bater

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 16766​
> No hay excitador de la rama positiva, solo en la negativa (2N5401) y mas que excitador sería un inversor.
> El BD139 no calienta por si solo, pero debe encontrarse a la temperatura de los MOSFET para corregir la tensión Vas
> El MJE340 si puede calentar un poco, nada demasiado grave.
> 
> 
> 
> Podría ser diferencias entre los MOSFET o error por el contacto del multímetro contra las patas de las resistencias.
> Ponlo en funcionamiento un rato (5 Min) a buen volumen y controla las temperaturas de los MOSFET si es ± pareja en los 4.
> En caso afirmativo dedícate a disfrutar tu amplificador



Hola Fogonazo, si lo puse a andar con mucho volumen, y hay entre 50 y 53 ºC creo nada grave, yo lo estoy disfrutando , gracias!!! 

*P.D:* El amplificador es buenisimo, agudos muy bien definidos, graves con mucho ataque, es durisimo le estube dando volumen y ni pispea en cuanto a distorsion y temp. (siempre y cuando tengan un buen discipador), MUY BUEN APORTE DE TUPOLEV!!! 10 ++++





			
				mario mza dijo:
			
		

> yo me lo quiero armar ... esta tarde compro los componentes me los recomiendan que tal es el sonido? ya tengo la placa hecha. que me dicen estimados colegas??



Hola mario, yo te lo recomiendo 100%, muy buena fidelidad, nada que ver con equipos domesticos, lo que si tene cuidado con el preset del bias...te recomiendo que arranques con el preset al maximo de su resistencia, y segui los pasos del tutorial de Fogonazo, ( si es que no sos muy experimentado), abrazo!


----------



## Fogonazo

Bater dijo:


> ....*P.D:* El amplificador es buenisimo, agudos muy bien definidos, graves con mucho ataque, es durisimo le estube dando volumen y ni pispea en cuanto a distorsion y temp. (siempre y cuando tengan un buen discipador), *MUY BUEN APORTE DE TUPOLEV!!! 10 ++++*...........



Me alegro 

Saludos


----------



## Bater

Hola a todosss, como lo prometido es deuda, aca dejo la foto del amplificador que arme de tupolev, los 5401, 2 r´s y el MJE estan puestos con las patas largas aproposito , espero que les guste jaja, salu2  .

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/dsc04846i.jpg/


----------



## Tavo

Bater dijo:


> Hola a todosss, como lo prometido es deuda, aca dejo la foto del amplificador que arme de tupolev...


Te quedó impecable che, muy prolijo!  Y en placa de fibra, más todavía. 

Felicitaciones y espero que lo disfrutes.

Saludos!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

Bater dijo:


> Hola a todosss, como lo prometido es deuda, aca dejo la foto del amplificador que arme de tupolev, los 5401, 2 r´s y el MJE estan puestos con las patas largas aproposito , espero que les guste jaja, salu2  .
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/dsc04846i.jpg/



felicitaciones batter se parece mucho al que me estoy armando pero el mio no tien la placa de fibra..... a disfrutarlo amigo......


----------



## tupolev

Me gusta pulir los montajes, por eso estoy mejorando la v3.0, para que pueda trabajar incluso a 2 ohm. una entrada más sensible (1v) y algún detalle más.
Una muestra de mis progresos (la versión 4.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

tupolev dijo:


> Me gusta pulir los montajes, por eso estoy mejorando la v3.0, para que pueda trabajar incluso a 2 ohm. una entrada más sensible (1v) y algún detalle más.
> Una muestra de mis progresos (la versión 4.
> 
> Saludos


Está espectacular!! 

Es un diseño excelente y super reforzado! Sin dudas, si lo hacemos trabajar a 4 ohms... es como hacerle cosquillas.. 

Gracias por tus excelentes aportes. Esperamos que lo termines y lo publiques.

Saludos Tupolev.


----------



## SERGIOD

tupolev dijo:


> Me gusta pulir los montajes, por eso estoy mejorando la v3.0, para que pueda trabajar incluso a 2 ohm. una entrada más sensible (1v) y algún detalle más.
> Una muestra de mis progresos (la versión 4.
> 
> Saludos



Muchos están realizando las anteriores versiones(me incluyo) y ahora tu nos sorprendes con esta versión cuatro que por lo que comenteas sera fenomenal trabajando con parlantes de 2 ohm ; te felicito por aportar etos super circuitos a este foro para compartrilos con toda la comunidad


----------



## Bater

tupolev dijo:


> Me gusta pulir los montajes, por eso estoy mejorando la v3.0, para que pueda trabajar incluso a 2 ohm. una entrada más sensible (1v) y algún detalle más.
> Una muestra de mis progresos (la versión 4.
> 
> Saludos


esperamos anciosos tu version 4.  , yo tambien realize la primer version con 2 mos por canal y si, para la entrada hay que tener un buen pre que entregue bastante V de salida, ahora este con 4 por rama me pregunto, la potencia a 8 ohms seguira siendo la misma o hay diferencia?


----------



## Edr20

Les cuento que armé el amplificador y me funcionó a la primera, GRACIAS, esperando la versión 4 para armarla también, estoy armando un subwoofer Sony de 300 W 4ho 10 pulgadas, despues subo las fotos que no tengo la camara a la mano en este momento, ahí les dejo el cdr para los que quieran hacerlo en corte de vinilo sin hacer la plancha para estampado.

Aquí las fotos, me faltan comprar 4 Mosfets mas, ya para mañana los compro, hasta ahora le falta potencia, lo estoy alimentando con +37 0 -37 está bien así o tengo que comprar un transformador de 55 V ?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Normal mente los transformadores de 55+55 AC los tienes que hacer, no te los venden hechos.
Tambien estoy esperando la version 4 del amplificador de tupolev.
ya que me interesa por su tamaño reducido.
ademas de que me servira como aprendizaje de ajustes de bias. por que si lo leo se me olvida
si lo veo se me queda un poco, y si lo hago lo aprendo

como dijo un compañero del foro


----------



## jose25

hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y tengo en mente armar en ampli de 200w modtet IRFP250N
mi problema es que aqui en mexico no hay esos transistores si alguien me puede ayudar con la mascara de componentes y que tipo de transformador es nesesario ya que cuento con uno de un nobreak espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## alaraune

Hola, los transistores los puedes conseguir en algunas tiendas de electronica, si me permites, en AGElectronica los he conseguido yo; eso si, habría que checar si no son falsos, pues yo no los he usado aún.  En una tienda de electronica online también los podrías buscar, sólo que es una página creo que de Tailandia aquí está:  http://www.taydaelectronics.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=irfp250, así que tardarían de 3 a 6 semanas en llegar...


----------



## jose25

ok ya cheque esa parte me los van a mandar de chile me interesa mas tener la mascara de componentes y el circuito inpreso  o todo lo que sea necesario antemano gracias


----------



## San Fernando

He armado 2 placas de este amplificador pero tengo el siguiente problema: calibro la corriente de vías con unos 160 ma por rama ya con el disipador estabilizado a unos  a unos 32 c, lo alimento con -55 y +55 y anda espectacular todo el tiempo que quiera. El problema es que si lo arranco en frio (disipador a unos 20C y parlantes desconectados ) me quema 2 o tres irfp. Si primero caliento el disipador a unos 40 c  no tiene ningún problema, esto lo descubrí después de quemar unos 6 irfp, es como si la curva de compensación de la corriente de vías  fuera muy inclinada: a 20 C  da 500 ma y a 60 c baja a 40 ma con lo cual el ampli tiene distorsión por cruce.
Que opinan


----------



## Fogonazo

waterfall dijo:


> He armado 2 placas de este amplificador pero tengo el siguiente problema: calibro la corriente de vías con unos 160 ma por rama ya con el disipador estabilizado a unos  a unos 32 c, lo alimento con -55 y +55 y anda espectacular todo el tiempo que quiera. El problema es que si lo arranco en frio (disipador a unos 20C y parlantes desconectados ) me quema 2 o tres irfp. Si primero caliento el disipador a unos 40 c  no tiene ningún problema, esto lo descubrí después de quemar unos 6 irfp, es como si la curva de compensación de la corriente de vías  fuera muy inclinada: a 20 C  da 500 ma y a 60 c baja a 40 ma con lo cual el ampli tiene distorsión por cruce.
> Que opinan



¿ Como mediste los 160mA ?


----------



## San Fernando

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como mediste los 160mA ?



Al terminar de armar la placa o cuando reemplazo los irfp250  las primeras pruebas son con  la lámpara serie, la entrada puenteada y sin el parlante conectado, las vías las  mido sobre la alimentación y después controlo que este medianamente igual sobre las resistencias de 0,22 ohms (entre 14 y 20 mv), he tenido que cambiar los irfp250  de lugar para dejar medianamente parejas las vías.
La fuente tiene resistencia de descarga en los capacitores de filtrado y nunca conecto el amplificador sin antes asegurarme que los mismos ya están sin tensión.


----------



## Fogonazo

Cuando ya tienes armada y probada la placa ¿ La enciendes con el parlante conectado ?.


----------



## zopilote

Ya es un clasico sintoma de un transistor trucho, de muy mala calidad, y de seguro es bd139 que controla la corriente de reposo.


----------



## San Fernando

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando ya tienes armada y probada la placa ¿ La enciendes con el parlante conectado ?.



Fogonazo: siempre con el parlante desconectado.





zopilote dijo:


> Ya es un clasico sintoma de un transistor trucho, de muy mala calidad, y de seguro es bd139 que controla la corriente de reposo.



Los DB139 creería que son buenos , he descartados varios por tener
una hFE muy alta, síntoma de que algo anda mal, de hecho los que están puestos con Ic de 10 ma dan una hFE de 120 que coincide aproximadamente con las esp técnicas.


----------



## ernestogn

Se podra armar con IRPF240 en lugar de IRPF250 
e aqui las caracteristicas principales, corriente de Drain , voltaje maximo , potencia a disipar y PRECIO

IRFP240	MOSFET N 20A 200V 150W .18OHM	usd 2.1100	
IRFP250 MOSFET N 30A 200V 150W		usd 5.1367


----------



## Cacho

Podés usar esos sin drama Ernesto.
Inclusive otros más chicos, pero empezás a estar muy jugado con la disipación (gran disipador y quizá hasta un cooler sólo para que "zafen"), aunque de corriente vas a ir bastante bien.

Si te sentís aventurero y con ganas de experimentar, probá los IRF640/630/840 a la salida (18/9/8A, 125W de disipación en general y rindan los $5-8 pesos). No les sobra mucho, especialmente al 840 (nada), pero apostaría a que andan y son mucho más baratos que sus hermanos mayores.

Inclusive podés probarlo con uno por rama y a POCO volumen. Si van bien, avisá y harás felices a más de tres por este hilo 

Saludos


----------



## andresrey

buenas a todos 


amigos les cuento que arme el amplificador pero tengo una duda sobre la resisitencia variable
que funcion tiene, por que yo la cambio de posicion y no pasa nada, otra cosa el aplificador tiene muy poca ganacia que se le puede hacer para que tenga mas


----------



## Cacho

Ese trimpot controla la tensión de bias.
Si armaste todo bien, sí están cambiando cosas en tu ampli al moverlo (la correintede reposo), sólo que no estás midiendo donde corresponde.

Chequeá la caída que tenés en las resistencias de source (drain en la rama negativa) y vas a ver cómo *sí* varía .

Por la ganancia... es de 27dB, bastante bien para el caso. ¿Cuál es, concretamente, el problema que tenés con ese parámetro en tu ampli?.

Saludos


----------



## andresrey

buenas a todos


amigo Cacho gracias por responder, si ya mire lo de control de tencion y si ya lo coloque en 
0.5v en la rama negativa, pues en la positiva me marca 0.5 corrigeme si estoy  equivocado, y por ultimo estoy alimentando con una corriente de +55 -55 y antes tenia una etapa con transistores y tenia mas potencia te adjunto el archivo para que lo veas gracias


----------



## Cacho

andresrey dijo:


> ya lo coloque en 0.5v en la rama negativa, pues en la positiva me marca 0.5 corrigeme si estoy  equivocado...


No termino de entender lo que hiciste, pero si es simétrico lo más probable es que no esté mal. En general las cosas que salen mal hacen volar algo o se dan en un solo lugar.


andresrey dijo:


> estoy alimentando con una corriente de +55 -55 y antes tenia una etapa con transistores y tenia mas potencia te adjunto el archivo para que lo veas gracias


Ambos amplificadores dan aproximadamente la misma potencia, no tenés diferencias en eso. Y lo alimentás con +-55V, eso es *tensión*, no corriente.

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Señores tengo a la mano irfp260N que soportan 50A, 200v, Rdson 0.04ohm vs irfp250N : 30A, 200v, Rdseon 0.075ohm

Tendre problema si armo el amplificador con solo 2 mosfet, ya que aguantan casi el doble de los recomendados y son casi identicos en las demas caracteristicas


----------



## zopilote

Puedes usar solo un par, no hay problema. Lo unico errado es que consideres el mosfet escogido mejor que el precedido, esas caracteristicas solo te serviran para una señal pwm con pulsos no repetibles y con un disipador a 25 grados centigrados, algo que uno no puede repetir en la realidad(solo laboratorio).
 Pero usarlo en este amplificador es factible y puedes usarlo, no repercutira en mejor ganancia ni nada parecido.


----------



## boloyspe

tremendo tupolev......e armado muchos amp y me gusta usar mucho el mosfet, aguanta bastante,voy armar este power porque tengo un encargo de un cliente.le pondre 8 mosfet por cada amp ,porque es estereo yse que suena terrible grasias


----------



## dandany

Buenas noches gente, bueno, voy retomando valor para hacerlo andar de nuevo...lo voy a armar con irf640 que son baratos 3$cada uno ya que compre 4 irf250n que me salieron 14$ cada uno y parece ser que se quemaron todos... descubrí varias cosas que no andaban bien... y las corregí pero para eso ya perdí casi 60$ en transistores...asi que prefiero probar las cosas con transistores baratos y que no me incendie el bolsillo en el intento...nada mas que renegar con componentes truchos...como siempre esta argentina generosa..que nos trae la basura para que armemos nuestros inventos...tuve que dar vuelta todos los 2n5401 porque el patillaje de los mismos era inverso al del pcb.
Asi que bueno! voy a cambiar componentes...un capacitor que lo vi un poquito inflado (el de 470uf 16v) ademas cuando quise calibrar tenia el preset a maximo de resistencia y cuando quise regular el bias..este no lo hacia no subia el consumo ni bajaba nada...asi que voy a pegarle otra ojeada...y verificar las cosas cuando las compre para no pegar este tipo de sorpresa..que casi siempre me pasa!! jaja un abrazo gente!!

PD:Acoto;al ampli lo probe con lampara de 60w en serie (se mantenia apenas incandecente) trafo de 57+/-vdc 10 amper lo arme pensando en 2 amplis.


----------



## boloyspe

mucho gusto dandani, cuando estes haciendo tus pruebas no pongas todos los transistores de salida ,ponle 2 para que no se tequemen todos, te lo digo porque ya me a pasado esto, y antes de poner los transistores de poder primero prueba punta a tierra negativa , y punta del tester positiva a la salida del parlante ,te debe dar cero voltios , completamente cero voltios no se te olvide    espero te sirva esta informacion


----------



## yordeynisgh

Hola a los foreros, agradecido estoy de ver esto y aprender cada día cada vez que abro este foro y todo gracias a ustedes.

He estado leyendo el hilo del foro todo el día mirando a ver de que forma construyo dicho amplificador, pero me surge un problemita, los IRF250 no los tengo a manos ni en tiendas tampoco. Solo tengo los 2SK2698 15A 150W. 
¿Podré utilizar estos transistores? Tengo 10 de estos transistores…


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No he mirado los datasheet con mucha profundidad, pero parecen bastante similares en lo que hace a comportamiento. Te recomiendo que descargues las datasheet y las analices con detenimiento, pero a simple vista "parecería que pueden funcionar"...


----------



## yordeynisgh

ezavalla dijo:


> No he mirado los datasheet con mucha profundidad, pero parecen bastante similares en lo que hace a comportamiento. Te recomiendo que descargues las datasheet y las analices con detenimiento, pero a simple vista "parecería que pueden funcionar"...



si ezavalla, solo veo algo raro en el Gate del 2SK2698 del G al S hay un diodo. 

Hay una cosa, mirando los datasheet esta el IRF250 TO-3 y el IRFP250N TO-247 casi que no lo creo pero el TO-247 esta preparado para Disipar mas Grados aunque 30A a 25 Grados, el 2SK2698 tiene la mitad en Amperes es decir a 100 grados deja pasar 9A de 15A a 25 grados. Creo que no llegara a los 200W se quedaría en 100W o Quizas un poquito más

quien pudiera ayudarme a ver que puedo sacar de estos MOSFET, no entiendo mucho de esto.


----------



## opelk180

Hola a todos:

Me tome el tiempo de leer TODOS los 330 post de este tema y la verdad que es muy interesante la propuesta.

Tengo experiencia armando potencias con chips, con buen resultado, usandolos en ampli de guitarra. Ahora quisiera avanzar un nivel más y buscar algo discrito de más potencia para adosarle al pre de bajo del amigo rdeni. 

Este tiene buenas perspectivas. 
Tengo dos problemas principalmente. El trafo para armar una fuente acorde (aunque estoy dispuesto a bobinarlo, hechando mano a una experiencia en la enet) eso por un lado.
Por otro lado, mencionaban al principio que es un ampli sin ningun tipo de protecciones: Quisiera saber a que protecciones se refieren? A proteccion para los parlantes? A proteger la potencia de cortos en las salidas? 
Como dijeran en algun otro lado en el foro, una cosa es una potencia para dejarla quietita en un estante, y otro es una potencia para un ampli de instrumento musical, que es candidata a sufrir las más ocurrentes herejias. Quisiera hacer algo APB (a prueba de esos que usted imagina).


Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## amatos

estou a escrever em portugues pois nao se escrever em espanhol ,mas vocês entendem ,penso eu
fiz a montagem desta etapa de potencia com 6 transistores e ficou muito bom trabalha bem , agrdecia se possivel alguma recomendaçao para alguns ajustes , obrigado um abraço matos
tenho algumas imagens para onde posso enviar ,para voces poderem ver

traduzindo no google
Le escribo en portugués por no escribir en español, pero entiendo que, creo
Hice este paso de montaje con 6 transistores de potencia y fue así obras muy buenas, si agrdecia posible cualquier recomendación de algunos ajustes, gracias a matos abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo

amatos dijo:


> estou a escrever em portugues pois nao se escrever em espanhol ,mas vocês entendem ,penso eu
> fiz a montagem desta etapa de potencia com 6 transistores e ficou muito bom trabalha bem , agrdecia se possivel alguma recomendaçao para alguns ajustes , obrigado um abraço matos
> tenho algumas imagens para onde posso enviar ,para voces poderem ver
> 
> traduzindo no google
> Le escribo en portugués por no escribir en español, pero entiendo que, creo
> Hice este paso de montaje con 6 transistores de potencia y fue así obras muy buenas, si agrdecia posible cualquier recomendación de algunos ajustes, gracias a matos abrazo



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## amatos

obrigado vou seguir alguns passos pois me parece interessante estes ajustes , mas ja feito uma prova e trabalha mui bien, gracias ,quando me for possivel lhes envio unas fotos . me da uma dica de como posso fazer aqui neste forum ,
obrigado



			
				RatTraslator dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, voy a seguir algunos pasos, pues me parecen interesantes estos ajustes, pero ya lo he probado y trabaja muy bien, gracias, cuando me sea posible, les envio algunas fotos. Me dan una pista de como puedo hacerlo en este foro? Gracias


 
Haz click en el botón "Más Opciones" y más abajo del área de escritura están las opciones para subir archivos. Saludos

Clique em "Ma Opciones" abaixo da área de escrita são as opções para fazer upload de arquivos. saudações

*1.3 El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.*

*1.3 O idioma preferido é o espanhol, e nós apreciamos o uso moderado de qualquer outra língua.*


----------



## elseba87

Buenas... Perdón por revivir un tema que tiene un tiempo de inactividad, pero tuve un problema con este amplificador, por eso quería ver si pueden darme una mano para repararlo...
Tengo armadas ya 4 etapas del mismo y una de estas sin motivo alguno se quemo, mas específicamente una resistencia calentó hasta quemarse y salto el fusible de la rama positiva y con el también los mosfets...
Estoy con la reparación del mismo y no lo puedo hacer andar de nuevo bien, reemplace la resistencia de 680ohms, los 4 mosfets IRFP250 y también los 3 2N5401 por estar alimentados por esta resistencia que se calcino...
En las pruebas con lampara, luego de ajustar bias... tengo 1.1V DC en la salida de parlante sin carga y con la entrada en cortocircuito... que puede ser? o que puedo medir? para empezar a ver este problema, ya que antes la salida no llegaba a mas de 0.2v de cc (valor aceptable)...
Desde ya gracias! 
Adjunto una imagen y foto para que se entienda...
Saludoooos


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira si no tienes el 1N4007 que va a la resistencia de 680Ω colocado con el sentido invertido.

¿ Revisaste que la PCB no tenga cortos entre pistas ?
Revisa también el BD139


----------



## elseba87

Gracias por la respuesta, los diodos están en el sentido correcto, los acabo de revisar... 
Igualmente la R de 680ohm que se quemo no va a ningún 1N4007, ahora voy a revisar el BD139...
El PCB estaba funcionando 10 puntos casi por 8 meses continuos, vuelvo a revisar pero no tiene cortos...
Nuevamente gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

elseba87 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, los diodos están en el sentido correcto, los acabo de revisar...
> Igualmente la R de 680ohm que se quemo no va a ningún 1N4007, ahora voy a revisar el BD139...
> El PCB estaba funcionando 10 puntos casi por 8 meses continuos, vuelvo a revisar pero no tiene cortos...
> Nuevamente gracias...



Ver el archivo adjunto 16766​
Si se te quemó la resistencia que va al capacitor de 100µ, seguramente este está en corto, verificar.
Esto siempre y cuando no tengas un corto entre pistas.


----------



## Maxfire

Buen día

Muchas gracias al autor del post por postear el amplificador armé dos etapas. En una de ellas tengo el siguiente problema:

Al ajustar el bias a 20mv  con la entrada de señal  en cortocircuito  y medir la caída de voltaje en las resistencias de .22 ohm 5w   tengo los siguientes voltajes 8.7mv 21.5mv 18.5mv y 12.9mv  se que no es recomendable trabajarlo asi.

¿Que puede ser? el BD139? o tendré que cambiar los mosfet que presentan menos ganancia?  

Gracias


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

Maxfire dijo:


> Buen día
> 
> Muchas gracias al autor del post por postear el amplificador armé dos etapas. En una de ellas tengo el siguiente problema:
> 
> Al ajustar el bias a 20mv con la entrada de señal en cortocircuito y medir la caída de voltaje en las resistencias de .22 ohm 5w tengo los siguientes voltajes 8.7mv 21.5mv 18.5mv y 12.9mv se que no es recomendable trabajarlo asi.
> 
> ¿Que puede ser? el BD139? o tendré que cambiar los mosfet que presentan menos ganancia?
> 
> Gracias


 
Parcero indudablemente tiene algun Mosfet Falseteel Mosfet que siempre molesta es el que va conectado a la R680 intercambielo y revice nuevamente, si no se deja calibrar puede ser el BD139 o algun Mosfet esta , y si no es nada recomendable lo que comentael amplificador funciona muy bien de eso si doy prueba de fe, pero eso si tiene que tener unos buenos Mosfet, un buen Trimpot y un buen protector de parlantes porque el candelazo es bravo


----------



## Bater

Hola a todos.. hace un tiempo atras me arme este amplificador, (en las paginas anteriores subi fotos), recien ajustando la corriente de reposo y midiendo la caida de tension sobre las r's ajuste con 15mV en cada una, dandole tiempo a que se estabilize todo.. bueno el problema es que cuando ajustaba subia la tension por ejem 18 mV pero a los 5 min bajó a 15.. entonces el discipador y todo habia adquirido mas temperatura, lo apaque y lo deje enfriar, lo encendi ya midiendo, y se entro a disparar hasta 25 mv lo deje despues corte la corriente, eso supongo que no esta bien... pero es asi? el amplificador anda lo mas bien, pero eso me es matando, desde ya gracias, espero alguna ayuda al menos, saludos.
P.D: el BD139 esta junto en el discipador con los IRFP250, con sus respectivos aislantes y grasa siliconada.


----------



## zopilote

Las mediciones iniciales son asi, son solo temporales, luego que pasa por un periodo de calentamiento se miden correctamente.


----------



## Bater

Aha, la etapa en "caliente" la calibre, quedaron 15mV estables sobre las R's, desconecte la fuente, cuando se enfrio y le di corriente de nuevo esa tension "subio" por asi decir pero yo corte el suministro de corriente porque se fue a unos 25 mV de golpe y seguia subiendo.. ( supongo que con el pasar de unos minutos, toma temperatura y el offset se regula a esa tension de 15mV que habia regulado ) si es asi estaria bien? es ese el funcionamiento normal? el ampli en frio arranca con una una tension mas alta sobre las r's y luego se regula?. gracias desde ya.


----------



## cancerverus266

pues ya consegui la mayor parte de las piezas lo que no puedo conseguir son los
2n5401 y el mje340 
por cuales podria reemplazarlos. 
quercus10 me funciono de maravilla el darlington de 100w gracias por el pcb


----------



## Quercus

Como reemplazo del 2n5401 mira si encuentras MPSA92/93 hay más pero la mayoría  no te van a coincidir las patas.
  Para el MJE hay muchos reemplazos y más aun viendo que no necesita 300V pero ocurre que es el más corriente y con más facilidad se encuentra, mira si tienen  2SB649 y si es terminado en A mejor , también existe  el  KSE340.
  Lo mejor es que preguntes en el  comercio, que tienen para sustituirlo, te los apuntes y primero los revises en el Datasheet  pues muchas veces te quieren colocar cualquier cosa.


----------



## cancerverus266

buenas  tengo una duda bastante tardía revise el data de cada mosfet el irfp250 que es el que se debería usar tiene los siguientes datos
200v,30a,.075 ohms
y el irf640
200v,18a, tipica de .150 ohms 
mi duda es que componente  habría que modificar en el circuito ya que el que quiero usar(mi hermano tenia casi botados 16 del irf640) tiene el doble de resistencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tiene el doble de RdsOn, casi la mitad de capacidad de corriente y 125W de disipación contra 190W  

Si quieres aprovechar esos MOSFET, emplea 3 por cada rama, 6 por cada amplificador.


----------



## cancerverus266

lo siento no sabia bien como plantear la pregunta de ahí la redundancia de la misma


----------



## blanko001

Luego de leer todos y cada uno de los mensajes del tema me resta por aclarar que cuándo se ajuste el bias la tensión sobre cada una de las resistencias de 0.22Ω debe ser de unos 15mV. Porque se están confundiendo y toman que el bias es de 15mA. 
El bias es de unos 75mA es decir, que por ley de ohm: V=I*R=0.075A*0.22Ω=0.0165V; que equivalen a 16.5mV (personalmente lo intentaría ajustar a ese valor) 
Saludos

PD: Olvidé preguntar si alguien tiene dátos de la THD para éste amplificador.


----------



## killer0389

Amigo tengo una duda en el esquema que dejaste los dos condensadores de 100 mf  no aparecen en el pcb


----------



## Fogonazo

Simulación con Multisim 13

​


----------



## angel36

Estoy retomando este amplificador y queria consultarles si un consumo de 60mA medidos en serie con la rama positiva de la fuente del amplificador seria un valor "seguro"... para el mismo.

O le dejo un consumo de 25 mA por mosfet...?? Lo que me daria un consumo de unos 100mA en la rama positiva.


----------



## Quercus

Hola Ángel.
  Dejar un consumo de 25mA por Mosfet, no deja 100mA de consumo de bias, deja 50mA, si has montado el de dos parejas.

  Ten en cuenta que el consumo del Mosfet de la rama positiva/negativa es el mismo que el de su pareja de la rama contraria, o sea el consumo de bias, no es por Mosfet, es por pareja de Mosfet.

  Otra cosa, medir el consumo de bias en la rama positiva no te da el consumo de bias, te da el consumo del circuito, que es algo mas.  Y no compruebas, en los circuitos de mas de una pareja, si el bias es parejo en todas ellas. 

  Para un ajuste inicial, *vale*, pero luego es mejor comprobar  todas las parejas, por si hay que hacer algún cambio.


----------



## Bater

Hola a todos.. Yo hace bastante tiempo atras arme esta etapa, y hay algo que no puedo arreglar, que es la sensibilidad en la entrada, tambien lei por ahi de alguien que le paso lo mismo, llegue a entrar con 8Vpp y no me daba mas de 120w estimativo.. Vi que otros esquemas de amplificadores llevaban otros tr's mas en los gates.. si alguien me puede dar una mano desde ya mil gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Bater dijo:


> Hola a todos.. Yo hace bastante tiempo atras arme esta etapa, y hay algo que no puedo arreglar, que es la sensibilidad en la entrada, tambien lei por ahi de alguien que le paso lo mismo, llegue a entrar con 8Vpp y no me daba mas de 120w estimativo.. Vi que otros esquemas de amplificadores llevaban otros tr's mas en los gates.. si alguien me puede dar una mano desde ya mil gracias.



El amplificador posee una ganancia de 27db, así que con unos 700mV de señal debería entregarte mas de 60W sobre 4Ω.

Verifica de haber colocado los valores correctos en la red de realimentación.


----------



## Bater

Que tal Fogonazo, Yo lo estoy usando con un parlante de bajo eminence de 8 ohms, la tension de alimentacion +- 60 simetricos, vengo probando todo hace tiempo, es mas de darle tanta señal de entrada queme uno de los 2N de los gates del par negativo, quisiera saber si alguien lo armo y le funciona tal como decis, o si vos lo armastes, te digo la verdad me pone mal ya revise millones de veces todo, y siempre lo mismo, hasta limite los mos de salida porque me canse de quemarlos por algun pico de entrada o alguna falla, adapte una de un circuito de 175w pero con los mismos valores, eso anduvo bien. A lo que voy conectando mi bajo directo en la entrada (da unos 300mV) no debe dar mas de 10 w.. abrazo grande



Ahi esta el circuito que use, por si alguien lo necesita o lo quiere..


----------



## Fogonazo

Llevo armados 3 con mi propia PCB y no tuve inconvenientes.
¿ Que PCB empleaste ?
Revisa el valor de la resistencia de 10KΩ que se encuentra conectada a la base del segundo 2N5401 y la resistencia de 470Ω que va unida al capacitor de 470µF

Si tienen el valor correcto reemplaza la de 10KΩ por una de 18KΩ y prueba nuevamente.

También podrías reemplazar la resistencia de 10KΩ que polariza al primer 2N5401 por otra de 47KΩ


----------



## Bater

Antes que nada, queria agradecerte por tu tiempo dedicado a mi pregunta. Emplee el pcb de tupolev que esta corregido, revise los valores y eran los correctos en su debido lugar, reemplaze la R de 10k de la base del segundo 2N5401 por una de 18k, y la R que polariza el primer 2N5401 por una de 47k, ahora la sensibilidad aumento considerablemente; a unos 200 mVpp estaria entregando unos 40 - 50w @ 8ohms estimativo..
Con respecto a los limitadores VI que use, hay algun articulo que hable con respecto a las formulas para calcular la limitacion de los Mosfets? Yo sinceramente busque una etapa de potencia mosfet de 175w (fue la que encontre con proteccion) y use el mismo circuito con los mismos valores. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Bater dijo:


> . . . ._*Con respecto a los limitadores VI*_ que use, hay algun articulo que hable con respecto a las formulas para calcular la limitacion de los Mosfets? Yo sinceramente busque una etapa de potencia mosfet de 175w (fue la que encontre con proteccion) y use el mismo circuito con los mismos valores. Saludos



¿ Te refieres a la protección contra cortocircuitos del esquema en lápiz ?

En caso afirmativo: Protección de transistores en etapas de salida de audio


----------



## Bater

Exactamente! Pero, no limitan la tension en el gate?. Millones de gracias por todo! Nose quien seras, pero siempre leo tus post y respuestas, y mereces un monumento! Jaja


----------



## Fogonazo

Bater dijo:


> Exactamente! Pero, no limitan la tension en el gate?. Millones de gracias por todo! Nose quien seras, pero siempre leo tus post y respuestas, y mereces un monumento! Jaja



La sobre-tensión sobre GATE se limita con un zener y un diodo rápido.
El valor del zener depende del transistor en cuestión (Ver datasheet)



*Un ejemplo:*

Ver el archivo adjunto 91556


----------



## Bater

Hay algo que no comprendo bien, leí el articulo Protección de transistores en etapas de salida de audio; por ejemplo el limitador de pendiente simple, cuando se esta por emcima del umbral deriva la corriente de gate excedente directo a la salida, cierto? (O fue catastrofica mi interpretacion), pero el zener en ese esquema no cumple la misma funcion? Que mas de 9v no pueda haber en los gates? Tengo un mar de confusion, porque anteriormente me hablaste de la proteccion contra cortocircuitos (de salida?) que tenia dibujada en el plano que subí.
Gate to source voltage seria la tension maxima del gate?


----------



## Bater

Bueno queria aclarar que despues de tanta lucha que me dio, (el 2N5401 de la rama negativa quedaba chico y siempre se quemaba, lo reemplaze por el MJE350, y el par diferencial tambien los reemplaze por estos) Subí la R de 10k de realientacion a 18k y la de polarizacion del primer TR del par diferencial a 47k porque tenia poca ganancia (el unico problema es que a la salida tengo 100 mV DC), pasó una prueba de fuego, se aguanto 3 bandas en vivo con una caja de 4x10 (8 ohms) al palo(usandolo como amplificador de bajo junto a un pre de gallien krueger), y no dijo ni A, tambien lo probe en 4 ohms en mi casa y anda muy bien, no pasa los 40/45°C el disipador (con un cooler) los mosfet igualmente "se pueden tocar".
Ahi va una foto del montaje, es algo vieja aun no tenia los cambios..
Saludos


----------



## fgalli

Que tamaño de disipador en cm2 colocaste para los transistores de salida.


----------



## detrakx

Asi a ojo el disipador debe 8 x 8 maso o menos.


----------



## fgalli

Para cada transistor?


----------



## Fogonazo

fgalli dijo:


> Que tamaño de disipador en cm2 colocaste para los transistores de salida.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/


----------



## julio barrerto

Bater dijo:


> Bueno queria aclarar que despues de tanta lucha que me dio, (el 2N5401 de la rama negativa quedaba chico y siempre se quemaba, lo reemplaze por el MJE350, y el par diferencial tambien los reemplaze por estos) Subí la R de 10k de realientacion a 18k y la de polarizacion del primer TR del par diferencial a 47k porque tenia poca ganancia (el unico problema es que a la salida tengo 100 mV DC), pasó una prueba de fuego, se aguanto 3 bandas en vivo con una caja de 4x10 (8 ohms) al palo(usandolo como amplificador de bajo junto a un pre de gallien krueger), y no dijo ni A, tambien lo probe en 4 ohms en mi casa y anda muy bien, no pasa los 40/45°C el disipador (con un cooler) los mosfet igualmente "se pueden tocar".
> Ahi va una foto del montaje, es algo vieja aun no tenia los cambios..
> Saludos



buen día bater: serias tan amable de ilustrar los cambios que hiciste. me refiero a mostrar el 
plano (actualizado) para que los que necesiten hacer un buen amplificador lo hagamos a partir de tus logros. muchas gracias.


----------



## angelp4492

buen día, tengo unos cuantos transistores IRFP32N50, me pregunto si se pueden sustituir por los IRFP250. Gracias.


----------



## gustavosinbandera1

Buenas noches les cuento que el amplificador anda de maravilla, y no tuve ningun problema a la hora de hacer las pruebas, adjunto un par de imagenes para que vean el circuito completamente funcional


----------



## gustavosinbandera1

Tacatomon dijo:


> Exacto. El detalle es/era que ya tiene años que están descontinuados. Si aun están en estantes, es muy probable que sean falsos y menos probable de que sean aquellos originales Samsung...
> 
> Saludos!



una cosa es IRF450 y otra muy diferente es IRFP450, pero de igual el mosfet de la derecha es chiviado, se puede ver en sus pines que deben ser muy delgados o planos


----------



## julio barrerto

Fogonazo dijo:


> Simulación con Multisim 13
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108892​



hola fogonazo. descargue el archivo que subiste el que esta en .rar  pero no me lo deja abrir!
no se que programa debo e tener instalado en mi pc. para poder lo abrir. serias tan amable; por favor de adjuntarlo en PDF  Ú otra forma para dercargarlo.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

julio barrerto dijo:


> hola fogonazo. descargue el archivo que subiste el que esta en .rar  pero no me lo deja abrir!
> *no se que programa debo e tener instalado en mi pc*. para poder lo abrir. serias tan amable; por favor de adjuntarlo en PDF  Ú otra forma para dercargarlo.
> 
> muchas gracias.



   



Fogonazo dijo:


> *Simulación con Multisim 13* . . .



Un programa en PDF


----------



## julio barrerto

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un programa en PDF



hola: Disculpa " un programa  " simplemente en PDF ( me equivoqué )  no me refiero al multisin  me refiero al archivo comprimido en .rar  como le especifique. 
El multisin se ve a simple vista. el archivo comprimido es el que me interesa.
Espero ahora sí me haya hecho entender.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

julio barrerto dijo:


> hola: Disculpa " un programa  " simplemente en PDF ( me equivoqué )  no me refiero al multisin  me refiero al archivo comprimido en .rar  como le especifique.
> El multisin se ve a simple vista. el archivo comprimido es el que me interesa.
> Espero ahora sí me haya hecho entender.
> 
> muchas gracias.



Dentro del archivo comprimido *Amp 200 W Tupolev.rar* se encuentra el archivo de la simulación *Amp 200 W Tupolev.ms13* que se abre con Multisim 13


----------



## riot ten

Van Malta dijo:


> termine la prueba!!!!!!!!!!! tira toda la maquina en 4 ohms !!!!!!!! lo logre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! viva Wagner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> del circuito que publico tupolev ,el amplificador con cuatro irfp250n le saque el preset y cambio mucho la temperatura de los irfp250n a una temperatura mucho menor,pudiendole exigir en 4 ohms tira tada la maquina,a 8 ohm sonaba muy bajo.
> 
> lo probe con distintos pre amplificadores y para que tire los 200w hay que  mandarle una señal batante alta,yo consegui los 200 w con un pre hecho con un integrado tipo dip 4558 sumado a un amplificador ab hecho con los tip 142 y el hermano.
> 
> lo logre !!!!!!! muchas veces no se escriben experiencias pèro aqui hay un testimonio,
> 
> me olvidaba!!!!!
> 
> el transformador que use es 42 +42 3A y la fuente te exige capacitores  grandes ,yo elegi 4700 uf 80v
> 
> y suena perfecto!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> el que por algun momento de su vida lee esto ,quiero que sepa que el principio de la maquina es poder entenderla.
> 
> 
> les mando un abrazo fogonazo y hellfull  son dos maestros!



Hola disculpe mi ignorancia cual es el preset ?


----------



## josco

el preset es el control miniatura de 5k que se usa para regular el bias o corriente de reposo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Con uno cualquiera o con éste específicamente  ?


----------



## mahony

Hola  a todos:
Simpre los leos aunque mi participacion ha sido Nula y me disculan por eso pero me decido a poner a qui mis experiencias (que sobre este ampli) y veo que aun esta vigente. la cosa, Hoy lei todo el post desde la 1 era hasta la 17 para ver si me habia perdido algo. pero no por desgracia a muchos le funciona. 
 Resulta que lo tengo armado hace cueestion de unos meses, y me decidi por el por los pcoos componentes que lleva y su destino es especialmente para un ampli de bajo, hace dos dias  finalmente lo probe y me decepocion fue tremenda porque me da muy poco potencia ( debe haber algun error y debo revisar en que etapa esta, ppero me decanto por el par diferencial (todo los trasistores son nuevos y los he usado en otros proyectos sin lios), el bias se regula perfectamente, el voltaje de offset perfecto, todo en parametros, lo estoy alimentnado con +- 45 voltios, todo lo monte tal cual, el segundo esquema con solos dos mosfet IRFP250 y no son falsos,  solo que la salida se oye muy baja, ayer lo alimente desde un pre de otro amplificador que tengo y se oia apagado, ya casi me dispongo a hacer otro, pero quiero echarle una ultima ojeada y darle otro revison, porque es una lastima que no lo pueda poner andar con estos Mosfet. nada disculpen el lamento pero no lo he logrado arrancar.



tengo la duda sobre la tierra del In que esta separada de la tierran del ampli a traves  de una R de 10 omios, yo las tengo unidos estos a un punto comun al chasis, pero eso no creo que tenga que ver, me queda por revisar el condensador de entrada, ya es lo unico que me queda por ver.
disculpen la muela.
 saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con  +- 45 V tendrás 100 Watts.

Ponele la resistencia de 10 Ohms que tiene que ver con la realimentación y la ganancia del amplificador !

Luego , probá jugar con los valores de la resistencia de 10k y la de 470 que están en la base de "Q2" para aumentar la ganancia un poco.

Saludos !


----------



## mahony

Gracias por esponder,  Si son aprox madamente 100 watts para 8 ohmios con esos +-45 volt lo que espero. Las R se las cambie de realimentacion , pero ayer me di cuenta que al tratar de regular el Bias este no se hace con precision, o se pasa o no llega, me salta, puede que se al pote o puede que los 5 K sean demasiados y tenga poca resolucion para ello, hoy pienso ponerle uno de 2K haber si logro mejor precision, o ya es otra cosa (el BD139?) espero que sea problema de pote.
Otra cosa, tratando de simularlo con  proteus embullados por el multisim de la pagina anterior me doy cuenta que el esquema de simulacon del multisim no coincide exactamente con el esquema original. Puede que este equivocado y en mi apuro haya notado algunos errores sobre todo en las R de las polarizaciones, revisemolos juntos para ver si existe eso que digo. si hoy me sigue sin funcionar entonces me decantare por otro que si he probado que es muy parecido al que puso el maestro Fogonazo con transistores complementarios, que he probado el esquema y me ha funcionado muy bien pero lleva muchas mas componentes como  los 2SJ201 Y 2SK1530.
saludos y reiteradas las gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira este tema y toma las precauciones del caso:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/

Tal ves sea conveniente que coloque un preset multivuelta para el ajuste de biass


----------



## mahony

Hola Fogonazo y DOSMETROS, gracias por su tiempo en responderme
 ya sobre el link recomendado lo he releido varias veces y es mas lo tengo impreso, ya va para 6 anos que los leos y realmente he aprendido mucho de uds, Gran Forum!!.
Respeto a lo de poner un multivueltas lo voy a valorar incluso acercandome mas en su valor, a ver si encuentro alguno de 1K aproximadamente limitandolo por arriba y por debajo con R y su pata central directo a la base del BD139 y ver asi logro un ajuste mas fno y  que no me de esos saltos. la otra asignatura ppendiente el el bajo volumen y posiblemente resolviendo esto del bias lo resuelva. ya vere si tengo que aumentar mas las R de realimentacion del segundo 2N5401, sobre el 3er transistor 2N5401 me parece algo corto en cuanto a Corriente como algun companero expreso mas arriba, tratare de pone run MJE 350 (ya vere como le retuerzo sus pines para que me coicidan con la suddicho transistor.

gracias reiterdas
saludos


----------



## mahony

ueno les comento que ya tengo el ampli funcionando, sustitui el trimer de 5K por  un multivuelta de 1K con una R de 1,5K en serie (claro todo esto esta en paralelo con la R de 4,7k) y ya lo puedo ajustar mas preciso. tengo unos 47mv en la salida que esta dentro de los parametros.
Tratando de llevarla mas a 0 mv  le puse un Pot de 1K con una de 330 en serie en el colector  en el 1er transisto 2N5401  sustituyendo la R de 680 ohm pero no noto que balancea nada, asi que se la quite y le deje la que trae de diseño. para eso habria que hacero por los emisores con una fuente de corriente y ya le quitaria la simplicidd de este amplificador. esos 47mv estan bien. ahh eso si  si sustutui laa Rs de relaimentacion de 10K por una de 20K y la de 470 por 1K.

Los bias de los transistores me quedaron ajustados inicialmente  entre 11 y 14 mv de caida en las R de 0,22. hay que ver cuando se caliente un poco cuanto me varia la polarizacion y ya trabajando lo volvere a retocar.
Solo me queda agradecerles a todos. 
un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá de intercambiar los transistores del par diferencial de entrada , a ver si mejora el offset ; sinó ponele un preset de 100 Ohms , cada extremo a cada colector y el medio-cursor a la resistencia de 18 k (para balancear la corriente de los colectores del par diferencial)

Saludos !


----------



## mahony

ya lo pense pero seria despingar un poco el impreso, de todas formas lo pensare lo de el pot de 100 omios en los extremos del los  emisores pero no creo que funcionaria correctamente sin poner antes una fuente de corriente, pasate por este link que ya tiene sus anitos http://www.guitarristas.info/foros/construccion-ampli-200-wattscasi-para-bajo/197591.
 Ademas este esquema me da la oportunidad de usar los IRFP250 que tengo y no necesito complementarios, esa es la ventaja que cveo ademas de su sencilles y economia de piezas.
 De todas formas este ampli lleva una placa de proteccion contra cualquier eventuialidad por lo que esos 47mv no me prpeocupa a no ser que cuando se caliente vaya incrementandose en demasia.

gracias  y un saludo

link  correcto  es http://www.guitarristas.info/foros/construccion-ampli-200-wattscasi-para-bajo/197591

bueno sigue saliendo cortado. pero por ahi debe salir


----------



## nhacxo

Armé  este amplificador y suena excelente. Me encantó la fidelidad con que suena. 

Pero....quiero montarlo en una carcasa de otro amplificador. Tiene radio, auxiliar,  etcétera. Lo alimento con +-57 volt.Mi duda es sobre la tierra de audio con la tierra dela voltaje. Ya que en el circuito anterior la tierra de audio es la misma que la del voltaje. Que puedo hacer? O simplemente no conecto la tierra de audio?


----------



## mahony

las tierra de audio debes probar si  con cable apantallado conectarlo en un solo punto a tierra o en los dos  donde da menos ruido, me refiero al pre y a la tierra del ampli, si te aconsejo que el tap central de tranfo vaya a chasis asi como el comun de los filtros, la tierra del ampli tambien y la del pre a chasis, esta ultima debes probar si da mas o menos ruido y jugar con el cable apantallado de audio.
entiendo que hicicte el del enlace que puse, es asi? o es el original de este tema


----------



## nhacxo

Puse juntas las tierras. Parece que no hubo problemas.  Pero mejor pondré  4 Mosfet por canal, por que le subí mucho y creo que no aguanto. Como solo tenia 2 por canal.

Gracias Mahony.

El enlace es el de tupolev.

Alguien tiene la versión de 8 Mosfet  por canal?


----------



## Fogonazo

nhacxo dijo:


> Puse juntas las tierras. Parece que no hubo problemas.  Pero mejor pondré  4 Mosfet por canal, por que le subí mucho y creo que no aguanto. Como solo tenia 2 por canal.
> 
> Gracias Mahony.
> 
> El enlace es el de tupolev.
> 
> _*Alguien tiene la versión de 8 Mosfet  por canal?*_



¿ Y de donde sacaste que existe una versión de 8 MOSFET por canal ?


----------



## Cdma System

Armaste la versión con 4 MOSFET y solo le pusiste 2
Antes de pedir uno de 8 podes poner los MOSFET que le faltan a tu placa y fijarte como suena
Si eso que parece poco " lo dudo" podes armar la versión con 6 MOSFET pero tene en cuenta de que tu fuente tiene que proveer la potencia que vos querés, no es solo poner sarta de transistores


----------



## mahony

Eso mismo le iba a responder,  8 Mosfert por rail,  es algo abrumador, 4 ya es un problema de fuente,  dime tu 8, estos IRFP son de 33 amperes, asi que con uno por rail  con buen disipador sacas facil 200 watss en dependencia del voltaje y corriente de la fuente,  y el problema de poner  mas Mosfets es precisamente la fuente,  imaginate el tamano , No de condensadores, rectificadora, para que se encargue de alimentar  8 Mosfets por rail  a lo bajo necesitas un tranfo que ebntregue mas de 30 o 40  amperes y quizas me quede muy  corto, en fin seria como del tamano una planta de soldar por arco electrico. mejor te vas para un clase D si necesitas esas potencias tan grande


----------



## Xp7

tupolev dijo:


> La versión 3 con 6 IRFP250N.
> 
> Saludos cordiales



Con esta versiòn de 6 IR, cuantos W entregaria con 60v y 8 ohms de carga ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Xp7 dijo:


> Con esta versiòn de 6 IR, cuantos W entregaria con 60v y 8 ohms de carga ?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dio-tabla-tension-vs-potencia-posible-135697/


----------



## nhacxo

Tienen razón. Voy a armar el de 6 FET por canal primero.


----------



## nhacxo

Puedo usar el irfp260n en vez del irfp250?


----------



## cancerverus266

buenas al foro les comento mi situación con este amplificador.
-armado con 2 pares de irf640.
-Transformador de prueba a  +-35Vcd.
-Bias de 60ma medido en la rama positiva(multimetro en serie),entrada en corto y sin parlante.
-disipador de prueba.
-sin retardo en conexión de parlante.
-parlante de 6 ohms.
-fogonazo menciono en el post 8 que es necesario agregar un retardo dado que al arrancar hay C.C a la salida por un breve instante.
ahora al conectar normalmente parlante y señal, al momento de aplicarle la energía la lampar se encendió al máximo (por poco me cargo el bafle  ),desconecte y realice varios intentos de encendido sin parlante y en ninguno se presento esa situación nuevamente,únicamente se repetía si se encendía con el parlante conectado.
comencé a armar el retardo para probar y ver si se corrige dicho problema.
esta situación se trato en el post pero no se comento la solución ya que a algunos les funciona sin necesidad de retardo párese que solo a 2 nos paso esto.
en caso de no corregirse esta situación con el retardo, cual podría ser la causa.
pd el amplificador trabaja bien si se arranca sin bafle y se conecta este después,lo mantuve por 3 hrs y no hubo problema alguno.
pd2 el disipador de la ultima foto es el que llevara definitivamente si se soluciona este detalle


----------



## Fogonazo

cancerverus266 dijo:


> buenas al foro les comento mi situación con este amplificador. . . .


¿ Que tensión hay sobre la salida de parlante (Sin conectar el parlante) ?


----------



## cancerverus266

el voltaje sin parlante es de o mas bien oscila entre 10 a 20 mV.
conecte un retardo para el parlante y realizando varias conexiones/desconexiones ya no se presento el problema de la lampara encendida al máximo, trabajo bien.
en cuanto le ponga los fusibles ( en un  tiempo libre los comprare) lo probare sin la lampara y publico avance.je después de 2 años ya casi lo termino.
me sirvió para usar todos los irf640 que había.


----------



## Fogonazo

cancerverus266 dijo:


> . . . conecte un retardo para el parlante y realizando varias conexiones/desconexiones ya no se presento el problema de la lampara encendida al máximo, *trabajo bien*. . . . .








Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . A quien se le ocurra armarlo, es un esquema que dará *muchísimas* satisfacciones, pero hay que tener una precaución, es *indispensable* (Por la salud de los parlantes) agregarle un temporizador de conexión y/o protector de parlantes, salvo que quieran ver el cono del parlante deambulando por el techo. . . .



    ​


----------



## cancerverus266

esta seria una falla o se debe a que  esta conectada la serie.
les anexo el vídeo, lamento lo poco estable del vídeo tenia que desconectar el amplificador o me echaba el bafle de pruebas.
como observaran el multimetro marco 8 en la escala de Vdc no marca mas por que la desconecto.
esto cuando subo el volumen de la pc al máximo,este amplificador lo usare para subwoofer(estará a parte de graves, medios y agudos) en un sistema triamplificado(los 4 que se observan en la foto montados juntos usando también irf640).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8B1lnuvGtw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fogonazo

cancerverus266 dijo:


> esta seria una falla o se debe a que  esta conectada la serie.
> les anexo el vídeo, lamento lo poco estable del vídeo tenia que desconectar el amplificador o me echaba el bafle de pruebas.
> como observaran el multimetro marco 8 en la escala de Vdc no marca mas por que la desconecto.
> esto cuando subo el volumen de la pc al máximo,este amplificador lo usare para subwoofer(estará a parte de graves, medios y agudos) en un sistema triamplificado(los 4 que se observan en la foto montados juntos usando también irf640).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8B1lnuvGtw&feature=youtu.be



Es una característica de muchos amplificadores.
Hasta que la tensión de alimentación se hace pareja y estable, aparece una tensión indeseada sobre la salida de parlantes durante unas centésimas de segundo.
Una fuente de poca potencia (Como la fuente con la lámpara en serie) agrava la situación.
Al estar conectado el parlante el consumo de este *NO* permite que la fuente se estabilice. 
Una ves estabilizada la alimentación el amplificador funcionará sin inconveniente alguno.

Por eso mi recomendación del protector de parlante/retardo encendido y que al al margen de este caso debieran llevar *todos* los amplificadores


----------



## cancerverus266

wooooraaaaaalleeeeee
lo conecte directo sin lampara y no hubo fuego,aun que aumente la carga a 12 ohms (dos baflecitos de 6).todo normal.
 tenia el mismo detalle en otro amplificador pero lo desarme ya que no contaba con esta información.
gracias por tomarse el tiempo y esfuerzo en asesorarme.cualquier detalle o avance lo publico.
y para los que en futuro decidan armar este amplificador y tengan el mismo detalle,las dudas y solucione están en el post.
funciona con irf640 para diego que no supe si lo armo siempre con estos mosfet o alguien mas que decida usarlos.


----------



## tupolev

Para el NI multisim 14.

Saludos


----------



## guarod

tupolev dijo:


> Para el NI multisim 14.
> 
> Saludos



saludos compañeros.. .. solo quiero saber porque este amplificador tiene la resistensia de entrada tan alta de 3.3k..? saquenme de dudas,,... quiero realizarlo, pero e leido que necesita un preamplificador que le mande mas de 3 voltios...


----------



## Fogonazo

guarod dijo:


> . . . quiero saber porque este amplificador tiene la resistensia de entrada tan alta de 3.3k..?



Esa resistencia junto al capacitor de 330pF salen de un cálculo de filtro Pasa-Bajos.
Este filtro se emplea para cortar las frecuencias muy altas fuera del rango de audición.

La gran mayoría de amplificadores publicados en el Foro requieren de un pre-amplificador

¿ Donde leíste lo de los 3V ?


----------



## guarod

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa resistencia junto al capacitor de 330pF salen de un cálculo de filtro Pasa-Bajos.
> Este filtro se emplea para cortar las frecuencias muy altas fuera del rango de audición.
> 
> La gran mayoría de amplificadores publicados en el Foro requieren de un pre-amplificador
> 
> ¿ Donde leíste lo de los 3V ?



SALUDOS compañero*S*..

*E*stu*V*e leyendo todo el post , y veo que la mayoria se quejaban por tener muy poca ganancia de entrada.
*D*escargue el archivo *M*ultisim que subio el compañero *T*upolev,, y veo que la señal de entrada *LL*ega *H*asta los 3 voltios antes de la distorcion o cliping,,  bueno *V*oy a*-*ver si lo pongo a pruebas, este proyecto..

*D*eseenme suerte,, ..


----------



## galeanoronald

Quercus dijo:


> Hola hambsound, los  mosfet que pusiste IRFZ44  aguanta 60v. y alimentado con +-40v te da 80v. Creo  que te la estas jugando.
> Saludos



Tengo una duda yo tengo varios mosfet channel n 20n60, 31n20 y el que quiero usar es el ixtk62n25 este ultimo trabaja con 250 voltios y aun asi no me suena con +— 64 voltios y el 20n60 que trabaja con 600 voltios el 31n20 es el que trabaja en los amplificadores lanzar vibe de autos y el voltaje con el que trsbaja es de +— 60 v aun asi  en este proyecto no me trabajan ninguno con 60 voltios solo con 50 voltios todos suenan que debo hacer las bbias estan a 10mv con 50 v quiero ponerle otro transformador de 64v y no puedo


----------



## Fogonazo

galeanoronald dijo:


> Tengo una duda yo tengo varios mosfet channel n 20n60, 31n20 y el que quiero usar es el ixtk62n25 este ultimo trabaja con 250 voltios y aun asi no me suena con +— 64 voltios y el 20n60 que trabaja con 600 voltios el 31n20 es el que trabaja en los amplificadores lanzar vibe de autos y el voltaje con el que trsbaja es de +— 60 v aun asi  en este proyecto no me trabajan ninguno con 60 voltios solo con 50 voltios todos suenan que debo hacer las bbias estan a 10mv con 50 v quiero ponerle otro transformador de 64v y no puedo



¿ Que opinas sobre publicar los datasheet´s de los MOSFET´s ?


----------



## galeanoronald

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que opinas sobre publicar los datasheet´s de los MOSFET´s ?



Claro. En cuanto pueda lo subo, no se como explicarlo, con +_ 50 voltios suena extremadamente duro con todos los mosfet que te dije con anterioridad, el parlante de prueba es de 500 w 4ohm y 80 onza el iman   Nada de distorcion suena nitido. Pero cuando le intento montar otro transformador que yo bobine de una maquina de soldar de 180amperios. bobinado primario calibre 10 y el secundario calibre 10 tambien  mas+_ 15 v para los pre es cuando todos los mosfet dejan de sonar. No se pone en mute todo suena entrecortado y los fet no calientan creo que la solucion esta en volver a calcular la bia con el voltaje de 64 voltios para dejarlo en 15mv si no es eso entonces sera que el transformador me da mucho amperaje y el circuito no soporta tanto amperaje a se me olvidaba el tranfo tiene un area cuadrada de 50cm2 todo un mostro yo lo estoy usando en otro amplificador con transistores  2sc5200 en cuanto termine de adaptar el transfo te comento gracias por responder


----------



## Quercus

galeanoronald dijo:


> ... entonces sera que el transformador me da mucho amperaje y el circuito no soporta tanto amperaje...


  El transformador da igual que pueda entregar, la potencia necesaria para el buen funcionamiento del  amplificador, o la potencia de una central *atómica, cojera de él, SOLO lo que necesita.*


----------



## galeanoronald

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que opinas sobre publicar los datasheet´s de los MOSFET´s ?



aqui los pdf para el proyecto a ver quien se anima





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que opinas sobre publicar los datasheet´s de los MOSFET´s ?



aqui los pdf para el proyecto a ver quien se anima



Quercus dijo:


> El transformador da igual que pueda entregar, la potencia necesaria para el buen funcionamiento del  amplificador, o la potencia de una central *atómica, cojera de él, SOLO lo que necesita.*



disculpa el error quise decir voltaje, no amperaje


----------



## Quercus

Cualquiera de los Mosfet debería de funcionar con ese voltaje. Para mi gusto, el mejor para utilizarlo aquí, es el que dices querer utilizar.

  El voltaje que el diseñador del circuito aconseja (Dr. Jagodic) está entre ±40V…. ±60V,  cosa que se cumple, si dices que solo te funciona con ±50V el problema es otro.

  Comprueba que la fuente que utilizas para ese voltaje, esté funcionando adecuadamente. Además  mira si tienes algún componente fuera de rango o falso.


----------



## galeanoronald

Quercus dijo:


> Cualquiera de los Mosfet debería de funcionar con ese voltaje. Para mi gusto, el mejor para utilizarlo aquí, es el que dices querer utilizar.
> 
> El voltaje que el diseñador del circuito aconseja (Dr. Jagodic) está entre ±40V…. ±60V,  cosa que se cumple, si dices que solo te funciona con ±50V el problema es otro.
> 
> Comprueba que la fuente que utilizas para ese voltaje, esté funcionando adecuadamente. Además  mira si tienes algún componente fuera de rango o falso.



Listo ya funciona con 64 +— v solo ajuste la bia a 10 mv con ese voltaje, media 234 mv volvi a colocar el transformador de 50 v y sorpresa estaban los 10mv . Coloque el tranfo de 64v y  y listo eso era todo el porque hace eso no lo se gracias por la atencion


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día a todos, recomendarían éste amplificador (el del inicio) para utilizarlo como amplificador de bajo eléctrico?

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Esta diseñado para utilizarlo con guitarra, asi que, utilizando el previo adecuado ¿Porque no...?


----------



## Cubano

Hola, he estado leyendo el tema sobre este amplificador, tengo todos los componentes, la fuente es de +- 50v pero los mosfet de la salida son IRFP350, me servirán???

saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo

Cubano dijo:


> Hola, he estado leyendo el tema sobre este amplificador, tengo todos los componentes, la fuente es de +- 50v pero los mosfet de la salida son IRFP350, me servirán???
> 
> saludos...



Misma consulta, misma respuesta:



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que opinas sobre publicar los datasheet´s de los MOSFET´s ?


----------



## Cubano

Hola, Repito la pregunta, ¿pueden servirme los IRFP350 para el amplificador de 200W a mosfet?

Adjunto pdf con los datos del mismo.

saludos y gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

Cubano dijo:


> Hola, Repito la pregunta, ¿pueden servirme los IRFP350 para el amplificador de 200W a mosfet?
> 
> Adjunto pdf con los datos del mismo.
> 
> saludos y gracias...



Son de algo menos de capacidad (Corriente), pero creo que funcionarán correctamente siempre que no sean *falsificaciones*.


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas gente luego de un tiempo buscar que amplificador armar en estéreo me gustó este, nomas montar, Seguir los consejos de Fogo y quedó sonando... 
Me di cuenta que suena MUY bajo incluso con la salida de la pc 
estaba entre ponerle un PREAMP o un AMP!!!!  

por lo demas excelente sonido! buenos graves y lindos agudos! 

yo use irfp460n y fuente de +-50vdc 
sólo cambié la R de 10k del segundo 2N por una de 22k (30k se pone inestable) 
me falta retocar las otras R para poder sacarle buen volumen 
no creo que le saque ni 120w en 8ohms así que va bien...

Ver el archivo adjunto 158421


----------



## DOSMETROS

Linda placa !

La resistencia de 10k , junto con la de 470 , la de 10 Ohms y los capacitores de 470 uF + 100 nF configuran la ganancia


----------



## shevchenko

Excelente ya tengo la otra placa lista para perforar, 
voy a ir tanteando la configuración que me resulte buena y la subo aquí!
Es incorrecto ajustar el trimpot y luego cambiarlo por una R fija? ya que sólo tengo trimpots medios malos... y de los simples...


----------



## DOSMETROS

shevchenko dijo:


> Es incorrecto ajustar el trimpot y luego cambiarlo por una R fija?


 
No , ese es el modo correcto , con resistencias en serie o en paralelo si es necesario.


----------



## shevchenko

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , ese es el modo correcto , con resistencias en serie o en paralelo si es necesario.



comento: la R de 10k del 2 tr la subí a 22k (33k inestable)
La otra R que estan cerca de 470 la deje en  620  en menos de 470 inestable cuando el volumen subía mucho, 
con eso la ganancia queda perfecta como para usar un celular...
si se sube mucho tal vez conviene poner ina R de 5k en la entrada  (entre IN y GND) para que nonentren ruidos al no estar nada conectado...
reviso el -dc que tengo (es mínimo pero se ve el parlante moverse hacia adentro al conectar sin sonido...tengo que re-calibrar)


----------



## Fogonazo

shevchenko dijo:


> comento: la R de 10k del 2 tr la subí a 22k (33k inestable)
> La otra R que estan cerca de 470 la deje en  620  en menos de 470 inestable cuando el volumen subía mucho,
> con eso la ganancia queda perfecta como para usar un celular...
> si se sube mucho tal vez conviene poner ina R de 5k en la entrada  (entre IN y GND) para que nonentren ruidos al no estar nada conectado...
> reviso el -dc que tengo (es mínimo pero se ve el parlante moverse hacia adentro al conectar sin sonido...tengo que re-calibrar)



Yo lo arme con *15KΩ* y quedó


----------



## shevchenko

la voy a baja un poco entonces así queda más estable aún


----------



## Fogonazo

shevchenko dijo:


> la voy a baja un poco entonces así queda más estable aún



Creo que también retoqué la respuesta en alto para bajarla un poco 
Pero no estoy seguro


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hola  , la de 470 mas vale bajala a 330


----------



## hember

Excelente aporte!!

- mi pregunta es, puedo reemplazar MJE340 = TIP41 y el BD139= TIP41. Gracias por ser EXCELENTES!!


----------



## pandacba

EL BD139 y el MJE340 tienen la base a la derecha y el emisor a la izquierda, hay que tener en cuenta eso


----------



## hember

Tenes razón la configuración de pines son diferentes.

- los D669A tiene la misma configuración de pines, busque la característica y no son igual a BD139.

Gracias!!


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno aquí están los dos con su pcb hecho con dryfilm (soy una piedra con el método de la plancha)de paso le agregue el capacitor y unas borneras .
ya solo calibrar y listo


----------



## cancerverus266

esta es la prueba de que funciona  ya solo falta agregarle el retardo de encendido y listo

nuevamente gracias al foro por resolver dudas y por el amplificador subo archivos el negativo para dryfilm y el pcb en pcb wizard,para quien los encuentre utiles


----------



## rogarzon

Hola mi gente, estube leyendo el tema y tomando notas desde el post #1 y quisiera armarme este amplificador para un subwoofer panasonic SB-WAK780 250W/6 Ohm (es la pontencia que dice en la etiqueta de atras, aunque dudo que aguante hasta alla) que tengo, pero he visto que mucha gente se ha quejado acerca de la poca ganacia que tiene el amplificador y mi pregunta es siguiente.

¿Es tan pobre la ganacia de este amplificador como para tener que hacerle practicamente otro para poder extraer su máxima potencia?

Y si pueden facilitarme otro como este que ya probado para esa subwoofer se lo voy a agradecer con el alma, pero con transistores de salidas de canal N por que los transistores de salidas de canal P en mi país se extinguieron mucho antes que los dinosaurios...ajajaj


----------



## Fogonazo

rogarzon dijo:


> Hola mi gente, estube leyendo el tema . . .


¿ Y no leíste donde se comenta sobre como corregir la ganancia ?


----------



## rogarzon

Hola fogonazo, ante todo gracias por responderme. Lei un comentario suyo que decia que cambiando la resistencia de 10k del segundo 2N5401 por una de 15k aumenta la ganacia. Ahora, una vez hecho esto. ¿La ganacia aumenta los suficiente como para con mas o menos 1v o un poquito mas (sin llegar a los 2v) en la entrada el amplificador entrega su maxima potencia? 

Y por último usted sugiere que se le ponga una protección para los bafles a este amplificador. En dias anteriores entré un articulo de Ratmayor, en donde el va perfeccionando un sistema de protección que considero que está genial y me pregunta es. ¿Me sirve esta protección para este amplificador?

PD: Aqui adjunto la protección de la cual hablo. El de la primera página es para clase AB y el de la segunda para la clase D.

Gracias nuevamente y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Con ese valor de resistencia funcionará correctamente.

*Siempre *es conveniente algún sistema de protección de parlantes


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas estoy re-creando esta estapa, alimento con +-50 PERO  esty usando IGBTs unos 20n30....
el problema que tengo es que al subir un poco el volumen (si suena! y suena muy lindo) se escucha un plop y la serie queda encendida a medias... el trimpot lo cambié por uno de 22k luego de experimentar con resistencias... (mas practico) tengo multivuelta pero solo de 1K podria dejarse para el ajuste final/fino...
puede ser que al tener consumo se caiga el voltaje y funcione mal?
la carga actual es 8 ohms no estoy usando disipador asi puedo sensar temperatura en tiempo real con el dedometro....
en vacío y entrada a Gnd las mediciones dan perfectas...


----------



## cancerverus266

si lo estas trabajando con la serie puesta no va a funcionar bien ya lo dijo fogonazo en un comentario del post la serie es solo para ver que todo funciona ya para prueba es sin foco  lee el tema  la solución esta ahí


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno, resulta que ese "síntoma" es por que se ponia a oscilar...cambie unas lentejas y quedo andando, ahora a dejar la parte  del trimpot como va, los igbt suenan muy bien en este esquema


----------



## Fogonazo

Ricardo192231 dijo:


> Hola cuales son las medidas del PCB ??
> Las puse de 11cm y 6cm pero lo veo muy pequeño... Es correcto???



En la imagen se encuentra la medida final del PCB


----------



## lugra

He estado leyendo todos sus comentarios (algunos sin entender y los otros tampo), disculpen mi ignorancia en este tema, pero el asunto es que estoy tratando de construir el bendito amplificador en cuestion de *"tupolev"* e ignoro (repito mi escazo conocomiento de electronica) un componente que aparece 4 veces en el diagrama con la letra* "P"*.  Ademas amigos, con referencia a lo de *"fogonazo"*  ""agregarle un temporizador de conexión y/o protector de parlantes"" ¿? Hay un diagrama o el diseño del circuito impreso? Podria alguien prender una luz en esta orcuridad?


----------



## Fogonazo

lugra dijo:


> He estado leyendo todos sus comentarios (algunos sin entender y los otros tampo), disculpen mi ignorancia en este tema, pero el asunto es que estoy tratando de construir el bendito amplificador en cuestion de *"tupolev"* e ignoro (repito mi escazo conocomiento de electronica) un componente que aparece 4 veces en el diagrama con la letra* "P"*.  Ademas amigos, con referencia a lo de *"fogonazo"*  ""agregarle un temporizador de conexión y/o protector de parlantes"" ¿? Hay un diagrama o el diseño del circuito impreso? Podria alguien prender una luz en esta orcuridad?



*"P"* = *Puente*

Diagrama o impreso ¿ Del retardo de conexión ?, en caso afirmativo:

Este es* ¡ Muy ! *de mi agrado, sencillo, eficiente, económico, fácilmente configurable y bien documentado

[Aporte] Protector de parlantes con uPC1237


----------



## lugra

Gracias "fogonazo". Muy interesante. Hare el intento. Cualquir cosa pego un grito al foro para mas luz.


----------



## josco

Quercus dejo un pdf con las medidas reales y en espejo. queda perfecto.


----------



## Ricardo192231

Alguien que me ayude... Armé el amplificador y no me sirvió


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con esos datos que ayuda se te puede dar ?


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ricardo192231 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Alguien que me ayude... Armé el amplificador y no me sirvió
> 
> 
> 
> Con esos datos que ayuda se te puede dar ?
Hacer clic para expandir...

Seguro que R5 está al revés.


----------



## Ricardo192231

Hay voltaje en la salida de audio


----------



## DOSMETROS

DC ? AC ? Cuanto ? Audio ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ricardo192231 dijo:


> Hay voltaje en la salida de audio


Antes de consultar en el Foro ¿  Mediste algo ?


----------



## Ricardo192231

Voltaje DC no hay audio solo un zumbido y salen  de 2 a 3 voltios
También noté que uno de los MOSFET se calienta mucho al igual que las resistencias de 5w


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuantos Mosfet pusiste en la salida ?


----------



## Ricardo192231

4
El que hice es ese que está en el foro

Ese


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , te pregunto porque en el Foro están el de un par , de dos y de tras pares.

Quitá el Mosfet que se recalienta y poné la entrada de audio a masa.


----------



## Ricardo192231

Y las resistencias de 5w es normal que se calienten tanto ??

El segundo transistor de derecha a izquierda es el que se calienta


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso lleva disipador !


----------



## Ricardo192231

Si... Tiene un disipador grande... Esa foto es antes de ponerle voltaje


Así fue como quedó... Pero el segundo transistor de derecha a izquierda se calienta exageradamente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya probaste de quitarlo, quizás esté fallado ?


----------



## Ricardo192231

Podrías pasarme la lista de componentes??? Quizás puse algo que no era... La lista, PCB... Osea todo lo que necesito... Tengo que terminarlo cuanto antes


----------



## Ricardo192231

Creo que encontré el problema... El transformador tenía un cable malo... Pero ahora los MOSFET se calientan y hay 1voltio en la salida de audio... Será que se quemaron ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te toca volver a medir todo !


----------



## Ricardo192231

Dime todos los puntos que debo medir para no volver a cometer el error


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo primer medida medir transistores , díodos y resistencias.


----------



## Ricardo192231

Poco a poco voy encontrando el problema, tengo que cambiar un transistor, también leí que debo variar el reostato y seguir unas especificaciones...
Y la última duda que tengo es las resistencias de 0.22 que son a 5w, yo las puse de 0.33 a 5w... Eso afecta???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ricardo192231 dijo:


> Y la última duda que tengo es las resistencias de 0.22 que son a 5w, yo las puse de 0.33 a 5w... Eso afecta???


 
No , digamos que entre 0,1 y 0,47 serían aceptables . . .


----------



## Ricardo192231

Ah ok entonces probaré los mosfet y conseguiré el bd y calibrare el reostato


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés poner un TIP31 o 41 B o C en lugar del BD139 , sólo que va girado 180º


----------



## Ricardo192231

Quedaría con la parte del frente mirando hacia el disipador???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , para probar te sirve 

Ojo que sean B o C o D


----------



## Ricardo192231

Bueno gracias
Una última pregunta cómo hago el serie para probar el circuito y variar el reostato?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ricardo192231 dijo:


> Bueno gracias
> Una última pregunta cómo hago el serie para probar el circuito y variar el reostato?


Lee *este *tema


----------



## Ricardo192231

No conseguí el bd139. Cierto que el c2073 sirve ???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , pero va al revés igual que el TIP


----------



## Fogonazo

Ricardo192231 dijo:


> No conseguí el bd139. Cierto que el c2073 sirve ???


¿ Y que indican los datasheet de ambos transistores ?


----------



## Ricardo192231

Aún no he buscado... Solo encontré eso en el NTE


----------



## Fogonazo

Ricardo192231 dijo:


> Aún no he buscado... Solo encontré eso en el NTE


Entonces: 
1) Busca
2) Analiza
3) Publica tus dudas
4) Publica los datasheet´s de las alternativas
5) Respeta esta lista.


----------



## Ricardo192231

Si... Ya busque los datasheet y tienen las mismas características


----------



## DOSMETROS

[Menos el órden de las patas]


----------



## Fogonazo

Ricardo192231 dijo:


> Si... Ya busque los datasheet y tienen las mismas características


Entonces coloca los reemplazos, *previo *verificar la distribución de las patas.


----------



## Ricardo192231

Tengo un mosfet dañado lo puedo quitar y dejar los tres restantes ???? Funciona así ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya te dije que si , o quita un par , uno de arriba y uno de abajo


----------



## Fogonazo

Ricardo192231 dijo:


> Tengo un mosfet dañado lo puedo quitar y dejar los tres restantes ???? Funciona así ?


¿ Leíste el procedimiento de puesta en marcha ?


----------



## Ricardo192231

Lo leí pero en otro foro... De igual forma me gustaría echarle un vistazo al que está aquí
Dónde lo encuentro?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ricardo192231 dijo:


> Lo leí pero en otro foro...


_*¿ Donde ? *_


> De igual forma me gustaría echarle un vistazo al que está aquí
> Dónde lo encuentro?


Ya te coloqué el Link unos mensajes mas arriba.


----------



## Ricardo192231

No entiendo cómo debo hacer la conexión del serie ???
Yo lo he hecho pero con transformadores de dos salidas... Con transformadores de 3 no se como es ????

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos.*​
Puse el tip31... Por lo menos ya no hay voltaje en la salida a parlante, pero el bombillo del serie no apaga 
Ya arreglé el problema!!!!! Ahora hay otra cosa al ajustar el bias es muy difícil dejar el voltaje en 16 milivoltios... Siempre está entre 30 y 20 y por más cuidado que tenga o se baja mucho o se sube mucho... La pregunta es, puedo dejarlo por ejemplo en 22mv ??????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te aconsejo que leas todo el tema ya que se han tratado los problemas y soluciones de ese amplificador



Ricardo192231 dijo:


> pero el bombillo del serie no apaga


 
Tipo y potencia del bombillo-lámpara ?


----------



## Ricardo192231

Ya está sonando  lo malo es que no me está entregando mucha potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si a lo largo del hilo comentan de ponerle un previo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ricardo192231 dijo:


> Ya está sonando  lo malo es que no me está entregando mucha potencia


Tal como lo publicó Tupolev es un poco "Duro" (Poca ganancia).
Reemplaza la resistencia de *10KΩ *de la re-alimentación, la que se conecta a la base del 2N5401 opuesto a la entrada de señal por otra de *15KΩ*.
Eso o agrega un previo.


----------



## MemphisJr

Hola Amigos.

Les cuento mi experiencia con este amp y con base a ello unos consejos que les ayudara mucho.

-Primero que nada lo que mas tenemos que tener en cuenta es que los mosfet los debemos tener lo mas pareados posible porque si no tendremos dolores de cabeza al a hora de ajustar el bias y no tendremos el sonido que es capaz de dar,el cual es muy muy agradable,calido ,preciso...divino en pocas palabras... pero ahora surgirá la cuestión ¿Como los apareo? bueno adjunto una imagen que nos ayudara a saber como.

-Seguidamente las resistencia de 0.22 ohms a 2w recomiendo cambiarlas por 0.47 ohms para aumentar la compensación asi como usar las resistencia de 100 ohms lo mas exactas posibles.

-Finalmente calcular la corriente en cada uno de los mosfet y ajustarla en base al mosfet que presente la corriente en reposo mas alta asi no correremos riego de quemar uno por las varianzas,es por esto que recomiendo parear ,yo personalmente los deje alrededor de los 50-40ma cada uno.

Como dato curioso si esta bien ajustados los bias no se presenta DC en la salida del circuito como lo dicen al inicio,claro esto sin señal en la entrada o una señal muy baja.

Agradesco a Fogonazo,Cacho,RatMayor y a otros usuario de FE por las ayudas brindadas anteriormente.


----------



## aadf

MemphisJr dijo:


> -Primero que nada lo que mas tenemos que tener en cuenta es que los mosfet los debemos tener lo mas pareados posible porque si no tendremos dolores de cabeza al a hora de ajustar el bias y no tendremos el sonido que es capaz de dar,el cual es muy muy agradable,calido ,preciso...divino en pocas palabras... pero ahora surgirá la cuestión ¿Como los apareo? bueno adjunto una imagen que nos ayudara a saber como.



Buen día,

Armé éste amplificador, comprobé todos los componentes, pero lamentablemente tengo disponibles solo 4 IRFP250. Igual los medí y me dan 4.02, 4.08, 4.09 y 4.14. Ésto puede generar gran diferencia en las corrientes de bias? Me refiero a que teniendo unos 15mV en el que mas alto mide, en el que menos mide da unos 9mV...

El offset es de unos 45mV, puse los 2n5401 mas parejos que encontré y están en contacto térmico.

Alimento con una fuente de +/-40 vcc y con los bias de arriba, se entibia un poco el pequeño disipador que puse.

Cuando le inyecto señal, con una carga de 8ohm, apenas tengo señal a la salida, es menor a la señal de entrada..

Alguna pista para revisar?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

aadf dijo:


> . . . . Alguna pista para revisar? . . .


Sin ver lo que armaste y como lo armaste es imposible dar una opinión.
¿ Empleaste la PCB de *Tupolev *?
¿ Fotos ? (Frente y dorso)

Dale una mirada a este *tema*


----------



## aadf

Hola,

EDIT2: Creo que encontre el problema. A la entrada de la señal estan intercambiadas la R de 10K con la de 10ohm.... Ahora voy a probarlo y si es eso, corrijo y subo todo, como suelo hacer...


No, no es la misma placa. Hice otra por la disposición de los IRFP y acomodar los tamaños a lo que yo tenia. Siempre hago igual.

Van fotos y el esquemático con placas. Tal vez sea una pavada, voy a medir todo nuevamente. Los cap de 470 son de 50V ya que no tengo de 63, pero igual estoy probando con fuente menor.... tengo que comprar esos...

EDIT: Otra diferencia es la R6 de 1K que esta entre la base y emisor del MJE340. Valor original es 680. Tendria ganas de ponerle un preset para ajustar el offset, pero mas adelante veo si vale la pena....

Igualmente, como estoy en dudas, para algún desprevenido, *NO TOMAR ESTOS ADJUNTOS* como finales... Si me salia todo bien posteaba como suelo hacer.

Gracias,
Andres.


----------



## aadf

Hola nuevamente,

Como puse en el mensaje anterior, hubo un error en la serigrafia de la placa y se mezclaron dos resistencias en la entrada, eso quedo solucionado. Lo encontré *midiendo*, siguiendo el esquemático, tal como recomendaste.

Cambie los IRFP250 que tenia por unos IRFP240 que median mucho mas parejos, así que el bias quedo en los 4 mosfet prácticamente iguales y el offset bajo a unos 30mV. Creo que eso esta bien.

Adjunto lo que hice, las placas están para método de planchado.

Gracias y Saludos.
Andres.


----------



## mario17farias

Buenas tardes, tengo una duda, en el layout del amplificador aparecen unos puentes que pasan por los drain de dos de los irfp250n y de ahí a +60V otro puente (color azul) vá desde el source a una R0.22ohm y de ahí a -60, bueno hasta ahí todo bien.
Lo que no me explico es como en la foto aparece un puente igual del largo que el otro que vá a +60, no sé si me dí a entender, quisiera aclarar esa parte ya que compré todos los materiales y no quiero meter la pata.

En la foto que se adjunta, dá la impresión de los source van unidos y despues a -V en el layout no ocurre eso.


----------



## josco

Segun recuerdo habia un error en el primer diseño que compartio tupolev despues de eso se subio ya corregido. en el pdf que puso Quercus ya esta corregido tambien. si le das un repasada a los primeros post ahi se habla de eso. saludos.


----------



## mario17farias

Según lo que pude leer esa corrección ya se había pasado al primer post y es el mismo por el cual estoy consultando.


----------



## BrunoDom

Hola, buenas, resulta que me regalaron un amplificador con este circuito, y tengo un problema en el canal derecho, la señal llega al parlante con un ruido molesto, la primera vez que me pasó lo solucioné ajustando el preset, pero pasado cierto tiempo empezo a hacerlo de nuevo, si alguien me ayudaria o me daria una idea de que puede ser se lo agradecería, saludos!.


----------



## Fogonazo

BrunoDom dijo:


> Hola, buenas, resulta que me regalaron un amplificador con este circuito, y tengo un problema en el canal derecho, la señal llega al parlante con un ruido molesto, la primera vez que me pasó lo solucioné ajustando el preset, pero pasado cierto tiempo empezo a hacerlo de nuevo, si alguien me ayudaria o me daria una idea de que puede ser se lo agradecería, saludos!.


Y ¿ Como es el ruido ?


----------



## BrunoDom

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ Como es el ruido ?


Lo mas similar que se me ocurre es cuando la radio no tiene buena señal, un ruido bastante parecido a eso.


----------



## Fogonazo

Parecería un ruido de oscilación o ganancia excesiva, intenta lo siguiente:
1) Cambiar el cerámico de 10pF conectado al MJE340 por otro de 100pF
2) Coloca en paralelo con la resistencia de 10KΩ que conecta a la base del 2N5401 un cerámico de 22pF


----------



## BrunoDom

Fogonazo dijo:


> Parecería un ruido de oscilación o ganancia excesiva, intenta lo siguiente:
> 1) Cambiar el cerámico de 10pF conectado al MJE340 por otro de 100pF
> 2) Coloca en paralelo con la resistencia de 10KΩ que conecta a la base del 2N5401 un cerámico de 22pF


Reemplaze el cerámico por uno de 100pF y quedó andando perfecto, muchas gracias!.


----------



## loydamora

BrunoDom dijo:


> Reemplaze el cerámico por uno de 100pF y quedó andando perfecto, muchas gracias!.


Que tal amigo, de cuanto es tú transformador? Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

Fogonazo dijo:


> Parecería un ruido de oscilación o ganancia excesiva, intenta lo siguiente:
> 1) Cambiar el cerámico de 10pF conectado al MJE340 por otro de 100pF
> 2) Coloca en paralelo con la resistencia de 10KΩ que conecta a la base del 2N5401 un cerámico de 22pF


Tengo un par de IRFP150N guardados nuevos en mi stock, y estaba buscando un circuito cuasicomplementario para usarlos como un amplificador de baja potencia para mi PC. sacaré el tiempo para construirlo y postearlo. Me tocaría bajar la tensión de suministro de alimentación porque los IRFP150N operan en un voltaje Vds menor que los 250N buscaré en el datasheet.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No mas de 45+45V con esos IRFP150N

Tensión drenaje-fuente (Vds): 100 V


----------



## sebsjata

Son de 100V 160W, maximo le colocaría 45V que a 4 Ohm serían los mismos 200W, si colocas un solo par entonces 35V a 4 Ohm serían 100W.


----------



## moonwalker

Gracias Dosmetros y Sebsjata por responder. Tengo varios transformadores cuyo voltajes de salida rectificados me dan +/-35Vdc aproximadamente. Así con este voltaje estaría bien. También me ronda para un futuro más lejos construir el Ampeg BA115 (creo así es el modelo si mal no recuerdo) que construyó y documentó el maestro Crimson pero primeramente construiré este para aprovechar los transistores. Saludos.


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día!

Estuve construyendo la versión de 6 mosfets (IRFP260), alimentado con +/-60 VDC pero creo que tengo un serio problema de transistores falsos o de baja calidad.

Los 2N5401 que conseguí calentaban mucho, así que los reemplacé por MJE350 y BD140(emparejados).

Al calibrar BIAS, de un lado consigo 5mV, 3.2mV y 3.3mV respectivamente en las R de los mosfet, los cuales tienen leve temperatura, pero en el otro lado, solo en una R mide 5.5mV, las dos restantes indican 0.0mV, el mosfet cuya R si mide tensión de caída, "calienta" un poquito más que los tres juntos del otro lado, lo que me lleva a concluir que los dos mosfets cuyas R miden 0.0mV están dañados, será posible?

Cual sería el mejor método para probar mosfet de potencia?

Saludos.


----------



## josco

@Pablo LB Quercus puso un circuito para probar los Mosfets en otro post de otro amplificador.


----------



## moonwalker

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día!
> 
> Estuve construyendo la versión de 6 mosfets (IRFP260), alimentado con +/-60 VDC pero creo que tengo un serio problema de transistores falsos o de baja calidad.
> 
> Los 2N5401 que conseguí calentaban mucho, así que los reemplacé por MJE350 y BD140(emparejados).
> 
> Al calibrar BIAS, de un lado consigo 5mV, 3.2mV y 3.3mV respectivamente en las R de los mosfet, los cuales tienen leve temperatura, pero en el otro lado, solo en una R mide 5.5mV, las dos restantes indican 0.0mV, el mosfet cuya R si mide tensión de caída, "calienta" un poquito más que los tres juntos del otro lado, lo que me lleva a concluir que los dos mosfets cuyas R miden 0.0mV están dañados, será posible?
> 
> Cual sería el mejor método para probar mosfet de potencia?
> 
> Saludos.


Mayormente cuando calibro la corriente de reposo y veo que hay mucha disparidad en la caída de tensión es debido a que los transistores de salida no están tan "emparejados". Una vez coloqué unos transistores , originales de un viejo amplificador Sansui en vez de los que había comprado, y las caídas de tensión en casa R de emisor era idéntica. Esto supone la originalidad de los transistores que tomé del amplificador Sansui y su Hfe emparejados.


----------



## sebsjata

eso de la disparidad de corriente de bias es principalmente por el par diferencial, o no están apareados o no tienen espejo de corriente, este ultimo es fundamental a mi parecer y siempre lo incluyo en mis diseños


moonwalker dijo:


> transistores de salida no están tan "emparejados"


raro eso, porque para eso está la realimentacion, eliminia el offset y eso lo hace, como ya dije, el par diferencial.
incluso puedes hacer la prueba en un ampli bien diseñado y colocar resistencias de emisor de diferentes valores, por ejemplo una de 0.22 y otra de 0.47Ohm y veras que por un transistor hay mas corriente y por el otro hay bastante menos y eso lo hace justamente para mantener el offset en 0v o casi cero, siempre y cuando esten emparejados los transistores del par diferencial y tengan espejo de corriente.


----------



## Pablo LB

josco dijo:


> @Pablo LB Quercus puso un circuito para probar los Mosfets en otro post de otro amplificador.


Gracias por el dato, me servirá para cuando llegue el lote de 10 IRFP250 que pedí por Aliexpress (dentro de un par de meses con suerte  )



moonwalker dijo:


> Mayormente cuando calibro la corriente de reposo y veo que hay mucha disparidad en la caída de tensión es debido a que los transistores de salida no están tan "emparejados". Una vez coloqué unos transistores , originales de un viejo amplificador Sansui en vez de los que había comprado, y las caídas de tensión en casa R de emisor era idéntica. Esto supone la originalidad de los transistores que tomé del amplificador Sansui y su Hfe emparejados.


Si, justamente me senté a desoldar los mosfets y medirlos en continuidad, uno estaba alterado, no cruzado, pero había diferentes lecturas entre los pines, dos tenían resistencia muy baja al activar el Gate... en fin, esperaré a que lleguen los mosfets nuevos, Saludos!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 11, 2021



sebsjata dijo:


> eso de la disparidad de corriente de bias es principalmente por el par diferencial, o no están apareados o no tienen espejo de corriente, este ultimo es fundamental a mi parecer y siempre lo incluyo en mis diseños
> 
> raro eso, porque para eso está la realimentacion, eliminia el offset y eso lo hace, como ya dije, el par diferencial.
> incluso puedes hacer la prueba en un ampli bien diseñado y colocar resistencias de emisor de diferentes valores, por ejemplo una de 0.22 y otra de 0.47Ohm y veras que por un transistor hay mas corriente y por el otro hay bastante menos y eso lo hace justamente para mantener el offset en 0v o casi cero, siempre y cuando esten emparejados los transistores del par diferencial y tengan espejo de corriente.





sebsjata dijo:


> eso de la disparidad de corriente de bias es principalmente por el par diferencial, o no están apareados o no tienen espejo de corriente, este ultimo es fundamental a mi parecer y siempre lo incluyo en mis diseños
> 
> raro eso, porque para eso está la realimentacion, eliminia el offset y eso lo hace, como ya dije, el par diferencial.
> incluso puedes hacer la prueba en un ampli bien diseñado y colocar resistencias de emisor de diferentes valores, por ejemplo una de 0.22 y otra de 0.47Ohm y veras que por un transistor hay mas corriente y por el otro hay bastante menos y eso lo hace justamente para mantener el offset en 0v o casi cero, siempre y cuando esten emparejados los transistores del par diferencial y tengan espejo de corriente.


Leyendo y tratando de entender más sobre el tema, pues si, temía que el diseño no fuese tan bueno, el par diferencial si los puse prácticamente iguales en Hfe, el offset anda en torno a los -8mV luego de quitar los mosfets malos, antes oscilaba entre milivolts positivos y negativos, pero como mencioné, esperaré los otros mosfets para intentar hacerlo funcionar, si es que no resultan ser tan malos como los que tenia jaja, Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

sebsjata dijo:


> eso de la disparidad de corriente de bias es principalmente por el par diferencial, o no están apareados o no tienen espejo de corriente, este ultimo es fundamental a mi parecer y siempre lo incluyo en mis diseños
> 
> raro eso, porque para eso está la realimentacion, eliminia el offset y eso lo hace, como ya dije, el par diferencial.
> incluso puedes hacer la prueba en un ampli bien diseñado y colocar resistencias de emisor de diferentes valores, por ejemplo una de 0.22 y otra de 0.47Ohm y veras que por un transistor hay mas corriente y por el otro hay bastante menos y eso lo hace justamente para mantener el offset en 0v o casi cero, siempre y cuando esten emparejados los transistores del par diferencial y tengan espejo de corriente.


Si tienes razón colega sin embargo fíjate que la prueba que hice fue colocar unos transistores que compré para una etapa de un amplificador que hice de los diseños de los amplificadores de origen asiático. Los transistores que coloqué fueron unos que compré y tuve ese fenómeno, distintas caída de tensión en las R de emisor pero cuando coloqué los transistores de Sansui, las caída de tensión en dichas resistencias eran idénticas en todas. Eso sí, no medí Hfe para los transistores del par diferencial y no sabría decir en cuanto estaba la ganancia.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Tengo este amplificador funcionando hace años con una fuente de +/-42 V, con parlantes de 8 ohm. Decidí hacerle un transformador mas potente y de paso con una salida de +/-52 V: Se transformo en una maquina de quemar mosfet. Puede funcionar un rato y después se ponen en corto. Volví al transformador anterior y cero dramas. Estoy respetando todos los componentes del circuito original.

A alguien le paso lo mismo? Sera que tendré componentes truchos?

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## DJ T3

Cuando hablas de voltajes, en estos casos aclara si son CC o CA.
Por otro lado, en el circuito del primer post, marca +-60Vcc, asi que si los 52V son continuos, entonces me suena a


aadf dijo:


> componentes truchos


----------



## aadf

DJ T3 dijo:


> Cuando hablas de voltajes, en estos casos aclara si son CC o CA.
> Por otro lado, en el circuito del primer post, marca +-60Vcc, asi que si los 52V son continuos, entonces me suena a


Hola,

Si, me refería a tensión continua.


----------



## Fogonazo

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Si, me refería a tensión continua.


Los MOSFET IRFP250 *"Originales"* pueden manejar *200Vcc* tu le estás aplicando *52Vcc.*
Yo vería de conseguir los mismos MOSFET con otro proveedor ya que seguramente los que estás comprando son *falsificaciones*


----------



## DJ T3

Fogonazo dijo:


> tu le estás aplicando *52Vcc.*


Que pueden llegar al doble (104V), ya que la fuente es simetrica... Asi y todo, estás muy lejos del maximo.

Como dice Fogo, busca otro proveedor, puedes mirar aquí (la wiki del foro); *witronica.com/tabla_proveedores*


----------



## ramohm

Hola a todos*.
Q*uería hacerles una pregunta, soy aficionado y  hace un tiempo que vengo revisando uno de los canales de este amplificador que también construí*.
H*oy fue el día de hacer las pruebas.
*L*o alimento con una fuente simétrica de 45v*,* Utilizo lampara serie para alimentar la fuente*, *la lampara enciende y enseguida se apaga, mido a la salida y tengo 15mv*, *Pruebo si amplifica retirando la resistencia de 0.33 ohm a modo de corto en la entrada de señal. Vuelvo a colocar la  la resistencia de 0.33 ohm*, *Al girar el preset para establecer la corriente quiescente los valores de todas las resistencias de 0.22ohm son parejos pero el multímetro mide p/ej  -16mv *¿ *Eso está bien? *.
G*racias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

ramohm dijo:


> pero el multímetro mide p/ej -16mv



Intercambia la punta negra con la roja


----------



## Fogonazo

ramohm dijo:


> Hola a todos*.
> Q*uería hacerles una pregunta, soy aficionado y  hace un tiempo que vengo revisando uno de los canales de este amplificador que también construí*.
> H*oy fue el día de hacer las pruebas.
> *L*o alimento con una fuente simétrica de 45v*,* Utilizo lampara serie para alimentar la fuente*, *la lampara enciende y enseguida se apaga, mido a la salida y tengo 15mv*, *Pruebo si amplifica retirando la resistencia de 0.33 ohm a modo de corto en la entrada de señal. Vuelvo a colocar la  la resistencia de 0.33 ohm*, *Al girar el preset para establecer la corriente quiescente los valores de todas las resistencias de 0.22ohm son parejos pero el multímetro mide p/ej  -16mv *¿ *Eso está bien? *.
> G*racias.


¿ Revisaste no haber invertido la conexión de los cables del multímetro ?.

Por ejemplo, para medir la tensión sobre la resistencia de Source de los MOSFET (Rama positiva) el cable rojo se conecta del lado del transistor y el negro hacia la salida de parlante


----------



## ramohm

Muchas gracias por su respuesta, ni bien tenga tiempo lo corrijo y  veo como siguen las pruebas.Saludos

Buenas tardes, quería preguntarles a todos aquellos que armaron y probaron este amplificador, si también todos incluyeron la protección de parlantes,  por ejemplo la  que se cita con el upc 1237 u otra. Porque no he leído muchos comentarios al respecto. ¿Una red de zobel no resulta efectiva?, si no lo fuera ¿hay otro tipo de protección más fácil de hacer? muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ramohm dijo:


> . . . . .Buenas tardes, quería preguntarles a todos aquellos que armaron y probaron este amplificador, si también todos incluyeron la protección de parlantes,  por ejemplo la  que se cita con el upc 1237 u otra. Porque no he leído muchos comentarios al respecto. ¿Una red de zobel no resulta efectiva?, si no lo fuera ¿hay otro tipo de protección más fácil de hacer? muchas gracias, saludos.


Protección de parlante y red de Zobel son siempre muy convenientes


----------



## FREE-AIR

Muy buenas, he llegado aquí porque ahora mismo estoy reparando un ampli*ficador* caraudio con *M*osfet 240, muy muy similar a éste, sólo sonaba un canal , cambi*é* un *M*osfet en mal estado, un diodo que iba a uno de los emisores de uno de los *M*osfet y ahora no suena nada y el voltaje sube y baja continuamente entre 8 y 12*,* que alimento con una fuente alimentaci*ó*n, claro que lo desconecto porque veo algo va mal, ¿*M*e habré confundido con el tipo de diodo? *E*s smd y le sold*é* otro diferente que encontré de otro circuito...lo dejé todo conectado como veía, va en paralelo con una resistencia de 220 *ó*hm, y como la quemé le puse una de 200 para probar en smd también a la espera de encontrar el adecuado ¿*P*uede ser esa la causa del problema? ¿*D*esconecto los diodos rectificadores de +30 *V* y -30 *V* en el centro de sus patas para volver a ir probando*,* no sea me cargue los nuevos *M*osfet? GRACIAS


----------



## ramohm

B


Fogonazo dijo:


> Protección de parlante y red de Zobel son siempre muy convenientes


Gracias!   Aprovecho para seguir consultándole. Al regular bias establezco con el preset por ejemplo, 17 mv  y conforme los mosfet calientan el voltaje baja y a los 15 minutos aproximadamente llega a 9/8mv . La pregunta es ¿ Valen los 17mv en frio o debo esperar un tiempo a que entre en régimen y volver a establecer los 17mv .Gracias por su ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

FREE-AIR dijo:


> Muy buenas, he llegado aquí porque ahora mismo estoy reparando un ampli*ficador* caraudio con *M*osfet 240, muy muy similar a éste, sólo sonaba un canal , cambi*é* un *M*osfet en mal estado, un diodo que iba a uno de los emisores de uno de los *M*osfet y ahora no suena nada y el voltaje sube y baja continuamente entre 8 y 12*,* que alimento con una fuente alimentaci*ó*n, claro que lo desconecto porque veo algo va mal, ¿*M*e habré confundido con el tipo de diodo? *E*s smd y le sold*é* otro diferente que encontré de otro circuito...lo dejé todo conectado como veía, va en paralelo con una resistencia de 220 *ó*hm, y como la quemé le puse una de 200 para probar en smd también a la espera de encontrar el adecuado ¿*P*uede ser esa la causa del problema? ¿*D*esconecto los diodos rectificadores de +30 *V* y -30 *V* en el centro de sus patas para volver a ir probando*,* no sea me cargue los nuevos *M*osfet? GRACIAS


Para empezar, los MOSFET no tienen Emisor, solo tienen Puerta (G, Gate), Surtidor (S, Source), Drenador (D, Drain), y los IGBT en vez de Puerta, lleva la Base del BJT.

Si fue o no el diodo que cambiaste, eso no se puede saber, ya que "diodo" es muuuuy generico.

Primero intenta estabilizar la fuente de alimentacion, inclusive colocandole cargas.

No dices dónde iba ese MOSFET que cambiaste, ni nada, y cambiar solo lo aparente quemado sin comprobar mas, vas mal.

Diodo en paralelo a una resistencia y colocado en el Gate del MOSFET, me hace pensar en algun 1N4148, u otro diodo rapido, ya que éste actúa para apagar al MOSFET lo mas rapido posible, y la resistencia limita la corriente.


ramohm dijo:


> B
> 
> Gracias!   Aprovecho para seguir consultándole. Al regular bias establezco con el preset por ejemplo, 17 mv  y conforme los mosfet calientan el voltaje baja y a los 15 minutos aproximadamente llega a 9/8mv . La pregunta es ¿ Valen los 17mv en frio o debo esperar un tiempo a que entre en régimen y volver a establecer los 17mv .Gracias por su ayuda. Saludos.


Deberias pasarte por éste excelente post de @Fogonazo ; Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas


----------



## Fogonazo

ramohm dijo:


> B
> 
> Gracias!   Aprovecho para seguir consultándole. Al regular bias establezco con el preset por ejemplo, 17 mv  y conforme los mosfet calientan el voltaje baja y a los 15 minutos aproximadamente llega a 9/8mv . La pregunta es ¿ Valen los 17mv en frio o debo esperar un tiempo a que entre en régimen y volver a establecer los 17mv .Gracias por su ayuda. Saludos.


8/9 mV es un tanto bajo, pero *NO *grave, de ser posible ajusta a 20/25mV en frío


----------



## FREE-AIR

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para empezar, los MOSFET no tienen Emisor, solo tienen Puerta (G, Gate), Surtidor (S, Source), Drenador (D, Drain), y los IGBT en vez de Puerta, lleva la Base del BJT.
> 
> Si fue o no el diodo que cambiaste, eso no se puede saber, ya que "diodo" es muuuuy generico.
> 
> Primero intenta estabilizar la fuente de alimentacion, inclusive colocandole cargas.
> 
> No dices dónde iba ese MOSFET que cambiaste, ni nada, y cambiar solo lo aparente quemado sin comprobar mas, vas mal.
> 
> Diodo en paralelo a una resistencia y colocado en el Gate del MOSFET, me hace pensar en algun 1N4148, u otro diodo rapido, ya que éste actúa para apagar al MOSFET lo mas rapido posible, y la resistencia limita la corriente.
> 
> Deberias pasarte por éste excelente post de @Fogonazo ; Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas


Muchas gracia por la respuesta, efectivamente, me referia a la patilla que no va a tierra del mosfet, es decir, la que recibe la señal de audio para amplificar lleva una resistencia de 220 ohm y un diodo en paralelo smd, no lleva grabado nada, así que... los mosfet todos los saqué , son de canal n todos (algo que me extrañó en un principio) y vi que uno estaba mal pero los cambié casi todos, me hice con 5 uds irfp460 y conseguí dos irfp240 nuevos que también cambié, así que de los ocho sólo hay instalado uno de los viejos, que está bien.
La tensión ya la tengo estabilizada, era que había soldado mal o el diodo o la resistencia del mosfet, el diodo no sé cuál sería el que va, ya que es smd y si lo mido con el tester en diodos sólo me da un voltaje en uno de los sentidos (¿valdría cualquier diodo smds similar o cada cual tiene sus características?).
Ahora lo que me ocurre es que el amperaje aumenta contínuamente, pero lo desconecto antes de que se produzca una avería (a unos 3 amp), en el mosfet que se calientea, que es al que le tuve que cambiar la resistencia y el diodo, la resistencia sólo tengo puesto una de 200 ohm en lugar de 220 ohm porque estoy despiezando más equipo s y me apareció una pero es minúscula aunque sí que tiene los 220 ohm que necesito.

Sigo trabando en ello, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

FREE-AIR dijo:


> Muchas gracia por la respuesta, efectivamente, me referia a la patilla que no va a tierra del mosfet, es decir, la que recibe la señal de audio para amplificar lleva una resistencia de 220 ohm y un diodo en paralelo smd, no lleva grabado nada, así que... los mosfet todos los saqué , son de canal n todos (algo que me extrañó en un principio) y vi que uno estaba mal pero los cambié casi todos, me hice con 5 uds irfp460 y conseguí dos irfp240 nuevos que también cambié, así que de los ocho sólo hay instalado uno de los viejos, que está bien.
> La tensión ya la tengo estabilizada, era que había soldado mal o el diodo o la resistencia del mosfet, el diodo no sé cuál sería el que va, ya que es smd y si lo mido con el tester en diodos sólo me da un voltaje en uno de los sentidos (¿valdría cualquier diodo smds similar o cada cual tiene sus características?).
> Ahora lo que me ocurre es que el amperaje aumenta contínuamente, pero lo desconecto antes de que se produzca una avería (a unos 3 amp), en el mosfet que se calientea, que es al que le tuve que cambiar la resistencia y el diodo, la resistencia sólo tengo puesto una de 200 ohm en lugar de 220 ohm porque estoy despiezando más equipo s y me apareció una pero es minúscula aunque sí que tiene los 220 ohm que necesito.
> 
> Sigo trabando en ello, saludos.


Puedes poner un diodo 1N4148 o 1N914 convencional , Anodo ligado al Gate del transistor MosFet y Catodo a lo circuito integrado PWM.
!Suerte!


----------



## DJ T3

FREE-AIR dijo:


> La tensión ya la tengo estabilizada, era que había soldado mal o el diodo o la resistencia del mosfet


La resistencia no es unidireccional, el diodo si.
Que varie la tension por eso, es indicio que el diodo estaba mal  y no llegaba a pagarse el MOSFET, con lo que no existia tiempo muerto, o era reducido.



FREE-AIR dijo:


> ¿valdría cualquier diodo smds similar o cada cual tiene sus características?


Todos los componentes tienen caracteristicas diferentes, incluso entre si. Haz caso a @Daniel Lopes sobre los diodos.



FREE-AIR dijo:


> Ahora lo que me ocurre es que el amperaje aumenta contínuamente, pero lo desconecto antes de que se produzca una avería (a unos 3 amp)


Pueden ser varias cosas, desde aumento o disminucion de la frecuencia y/o el tiempo muerto por capacitores agotados, MOSFETs en mal estado, driver en mal estado, etc...

Evita desbalancear los MOSFET, si uno tiene una resistencia y diodo especifico  el otro debe ser igual.



FREE-AIR dijo:


> son de canal n todos (algo que me extrañó en un principio)


Es muy comun, seria raro que sean de canal P.

A todo esto, no nos dices dónde están ubicados esos MOSFET, ya que pueden ir tanto en la fuente de poder, como en el amplificador


----------



## FREE-AIR

DJ T3 dijo:


> Evita desbalancear los MOSFET, si uno tiene una resistencia y diodo especifico  el otro debe ser igual.


Hoy despiecé una tv de tubo catódigo (es una mina y me he quitado un muerto de encima) y ahí apareció una smd 221 (220 ohm), la puse en su sitio original desechando la 201 y también puse el diodo original smd, bien pues ahora lo que ocurre es que se calientan todos los mosfet de este canal hasta el punto de que me reventó la resistencia 221 (la saqué y marca circuito abierto), los mosfet del otro canal fríos como el hielo, la tensión de la fuente se mantiene pero el amperaje sube hasta algo más de 3 voltios y luego se me protege, el ampli enciende con led verde normalmente hasta que se apague al corte de corriente de la fuente, obviamente.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Es muy comun, seria raro que sean de canal P.
> 
> A todo esto, no nos dices dónde están ubicados esos MOSFET, ya que pueden ir tanto en la fuente de poder, como en el amplificador


Sí es el primero que reparo, tengo otros tres a la cola, jaja, pero de momento éste me tiene en acuas, os explico:

Es un ampli clase AB de dos canales , la etapa reguladora / fuente está ok ya que llegan al centro de diodos +30 v y al de enfrente los -30 v, el problema pienso estará en la etapa amplificadora, cambié 7 mosfet de los 8 a pesar de que sólo había uno mal, eso sí, un lado son todos irpf460 muy parecidos o algo superiores a los irfp240 (a mi temprano entender).
También comprobé el capacitor a la salida que no da sonido de 100 nf y al sacarlo me lo cargué, era un 104j100 y le puse lo único que encontré en una tienda de electrónica , un .1k63v que me da igual los 100 nf, pero es algo más pequeño...en fin ya me diréis.
Y sí, hay dos tarjetas drivers para ahorrar espacio en vertical, perpendicular a la pcb y cuando consiga hacer sonar un canal perfectamente podría intercambiar una por otra para ver si el problema estuviera ahí.
saludos y muchísimas gracias. Se ve afición por aquí.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Bueno si tienes dos tarjetas amplificadoras gemelas , una mala y otra buena  , puedes usar la buena como referencia para arreglar la mala por conparación de tensiones y valores resistivos.
Peeero muy cuidado con que haces para NO tener dos tarjetas malas ao inves de solamente una .
!Suerte!


----------



## FREE-AIR

Ahí tenéis a mi objeto de discordia!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

FREE-AIR dijo:


> Ahí tenéis a mi objeto de discordia!


!Video NO disponible para veer !


----------



## el_patriarca

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Video NO disponible para veer !


Haz clic en "reply", copias la parte de la url y la sustituyes en una url cualquiera de yutuj


----------



## Fogonazo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Video NO disponible para veer !


Link "Reparado"


----------



## ramohm

Fogonazo dijo:


> 8/9 mV es un tanto bajo, pero *NO *grave, de ser posible ajusta a 20/25mV en frío


Muy amable, gracias por su pronta respuesta. Saludos.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Para empezar, los MOSFET no tienen Emisor, solo tienen Puerta (G, Gate), Surtidor (S, Source), Drenador (D, Drain), y los IGBT en vez de Puerta, lleva la Base del BJT.
> 
> Si fue o no el diodo que cambiaste, eso no se puede saber, ya que "diodo" es muuuuy generico.
> 
> Primero intenta estabilizar la fuente de alimentacion, inclusive colocandole cargas.
> 
> No dices dónde iba ese MOSFET que cambiaste, ni nada, y cambiar solo lo aparente quemado sin comprobar mas, vas mal.
> 
> Diodo en paralelo a una resistencia y colocado en el Gate del MOSFET, me hace pensar en algun 1N4148, u otro diodo rapido, ya que éste actúa para apagar al MOSFET lo mas rapido posible, y la resistencia limita la corriente.
> 
> Deberias pasarte por éste excelente post de @Fogonazo ; Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas


----------



## FREE-AIR

DJ T3 dijo:


> A todo esto, no nos dices dónde están ubicados esos MOSFET, ya que pueden ir tanto en la fuente de poder, como en el amplificador


mosfet 4 por canal de salida, la fuente lleva transistores normales, y un señor de colombia que da cursos le pregunto y me responde:





​  
   Orlando Muñoz
hace 1 día 

   Saludos Victor si es AB deben ser el la etapa de salida pnp y npn o chanel p y chanel N pero en la etapa de fuente o regulaciòn por lo general todos son chanel N. Bendiciones


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ No leíste que el link se encontraba "Reparado" ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Link "Reparado"


----------



## FREE-AIR

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno si tienes dos tarjetas amplificadoras gemelas , una mala y otra buena  , puedes usar la buena como referencia para arreglar la mala por conparación de tensiones y valores resistivos.
> Peeero muy cuidado con que haces para NO tener dos tarjetas malas ao inves de solamente una .
> !Suerte!


Es buena idea, no hay ningún integrado en esas tarjetas, solo componentes smd transistores de 3 polos los más comoplejos, probaré continuidad entre las patas, la verdad que ya pude probar muchos de ellos, si la saco entera trabajaré mejor, pero antes de eso voy a volver a quitar mosfet a mosfet a ver cúal es el que me está dando ese alto consumo, para por lo menos regresar a mi situación inicial donde no se me protegía la fuente y al menos podía hacer pruebas. Gracias.


----------



## ramohm

Fogonazo dijo:


> 8/9 mV es un tanto bajo, pero *NO *grave, de ser posible ajusta a 20/25mV en frío


Buenas tardes Fogonazo. Estoy por hacer la prueba de la primer etapa , con parlante. No he armado aún protector para parlantes. ¿Puedo encender el amplificador y en unos minutos conectar el parlante e inyectar señal? Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## FREE-AIR

Bueno, siguiendo con la etapa que estoy reparando, pues ya conseguí desoldando algunos mosfet que no aumentara la corriente, quizás se me protegiera la fuente por no estar los mosfet disipando el calor ¿es esto correcto, que se calienten mucho simplemente por hacer las pruebas? ya que la etapa no se protege. A los mosfet les llega el voltage, +30v y -30v (son todos irfp460n y irfp240n, pero sigo sin entender porque la mitad no son del tipo p aunque no creo sea este el problema), voy a volver a montarlos todos a ver si consigo con poco voltage y la ganancia bajada no se me proteja la fa de pruebas y así poder seguir trabajando en caliente para localizar la falla.


----------



## Fogonazo

ramohm dijo:


> Buenas tardes Fogonazo. Estoy por hacer la prueba de la primer etapa , con parlante. No he armado aún protector para parlantes. ¿Puedo encender el amplificador y en unos minutos conectar el parlante e inyectar señal? Muchas gracias, saludos.


Si realizaste las comprobaciones pertinentes, tensión de bias y corriente de reposo estás en condiciones de probar con parlante y audio.

¿ Leíste *este *tema ?


----------



## DJ T3

FREE-AIR dijo:


> quizás se me protegiera la fuente por no estar los mosfet disipando el calor ¿es esto correcto, que se calienten mucho simplemente por hacer las pruebas?


Es muy probable, coloca un disipador si o si.



FREE-AIR dijo:


> son todos irfp460n y irfp240n


Esa mezcla no es correcta, ya que el RDSon es diferentes, mira los datasheet.



FREE-AIR dijo:


> pero sigo sin entender porque la mitad no son del tipo p aunque no creo sea este el problema


No es el problema, ya que seguramente haya sido diseñado asi, mira aqui a modo ejemplo; [Aporte] Amplificador 200w Mosfet con IRFP250N


----------



## ramohm

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si realizaste las comprobaciones pertinentes, tensión de bias y corriente de reposo estás en condiciones de probar con parlante y audio.
> 
> ¿ Leíste *este *tema ?


Hola, si ,20 veces màs o menos, pero como hablan del "candelazo" al encender y protección de parlantes  mi duda era esperar para conectar parlantes a que pasen esos segundos en los  que pueden volar los conos o encender con el parlante desde el arranque. gracias.


----------



## switchxxi

ramohm dijo:


> Hola, si ,20 veces màs o menos, pero como hablan del "candelazo" al encender y protección de parlantes  mi duda era esperar para conectar parlantes a que pasen esos segundos en los  que pueden volar los conos o encender con el parlante desde el arranque. gracias.



Por eso se usan cargas fantasmas hasta estar seguros de que no hay nada fuera de lugar.


----------



## DJ T3

Para @FREE-AIR , a veces las diferencias pueden no significar mucho, pero en este caso puede ser el problema de sobrecalentamiento, ya que al tener una RDSon superior, tiende a calentar mas, lo que puede provocar un embale térmico (sube la temperatura exponencialmente).
Otra cosa que al no tener disipador, no tiene referencia de la temperatura (veo un NTC o similar por ahi).

Sin exigir mucho, puedes eliminar momentaneamente un par de MOSFET sin perjudicar mucho, asi tienes un equilibrio y descartas que el problema venga por ese lado.

Otra cosa que no vendria mal es un osciloscopio, para asegurar que tiempo muerto (dead time) y la frecuencia sean estables y coherentes.

Y recuerda, usa disipador si o si en este caso


----------



## DJ T3

@FREE-AIR , cuando cites, trata de que tus textos queden fuera de las cita, porque sino parece que citaras sin contenido, como el que mandaron a moderacion


----------



## aadf

ramohm dijo:


> Hola, si ,20 veces màs o menos, pero como hablan del "candelazo" al encender y protección de parlantes  mi duda era esperar para conectar parlantes a que pasen esos segundos en los  que pueden volar los conos o encender con el parlante desde el arranque. gracias.


Hola,

Generalmente el protector de parlantes, entre otras cosas hace un retardo de conexión de unos 2 a 4 segundos. Si revisaste todo y esta bien, conecta los parlantes después de unos segundos y desconéctalos antes de apagarlo.

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## FREE-AIR

Gracias por vuestros comentarios pero creo haber encontrado la solución del ampli:








DJ T3 dijo:


> @FREE-AIR , cuando cites, trata de que tus textos queden fuera de las cita, porque sino parece que citaras sin contenido, como el que mandaron a moderacion


A ver ahora? al editar las citas y querer contestar unas sí y otras borrarlas me he liado, gracias por el aviso, tendré más cuidado.


----------



## el_patriarca

Podrías poner la solución para que le sirva a alguien más. Aunque creo que ese amplificador no corresponde con este hilo. Tal vez mejor crear otro.


----------



## FREE-AIR

Hola, ya me llegaron los interruptores deslizantes desde china (manda narices que en la única tienda de componentes de todo Tarragona no hubiera), al menos sólo ha tardado dos semanas y no mes y medio como ponía.
Una vez cambiados (no era de filtro paso alto /bajo/desconexión) y otro bass boost, funciona perfecto un canal, del otro no se escucha, una pequeña señal muy bajita.
Comentar que al cambiar los Mosfet del canal que no se escucha me cargué alguna pista de soldadura y he tenido que conectar a la vieja usanza, con jumpers y cablecitos, pero comprobando los resultados con el tester en continuidad me mide como el mosfet del canal simétrico.
Una vez dado corriente la etapa no se me protege pero me da continuidad entre rca positivo y negativo de ese canal, ignoro si por el propio conector (no da continuidad con la etapa sin corriente y tiene buena pinta) o por alguna otra cosa....de momento y con el tester todo parece correcto, voltajes, etc..únicamente que en el canal simétrico el Mosfet mide 2 V en drain y en el que no suena menos de medio voltio.

Adjunto imagen del apaño y bueno si alguno se le ocurre otra cosa...seguramente con un osci pudiera averiguar algo más, estaba pensando el :






Parece perfecto para lo que yo quiero hacer, pero mirar el video que dicen.


----------



## DJ T3

FREE-AIR dijo:


> Una vez dado corriente la etapa no se me protege pero me da continuidad entre rca positivo y negativo de ese canal


Conecta un cable o simplemente un conector en esa ficha, ya que seguramente manda a tierra la entrada para evitar ruidos, recuerda que NO dispone de control de volumen, asi que siempre está al máximo...

Por lo otro, habria que ir rastreando hasta donde corta la señal. En el foro habian hablado de un seguidor de audio (basicamente un mini amplificador, conectado a tierra y con la punta libre ir tocando en los diferentes puntos hasta encontrar hasta dónde llega el audio).

2V en la salida? Si es asi, es mucho para el tipo de amplificador. O tienes un diodo/transistor mal, o hay que volver a regular la etapa, pero no creo que disponga de ese control (ver el excelente post de Fogo para calibrar bias y offset)


----------



## FREE-AIR

Bueno, pues ya he hecho la sonda de audio a un ampli*ficador* exterior y este es el resultado, es un poco largo el video porque lo hice sobre la marcha:

youtube.com/watch?Z5Fa88nCSNE


----------



## DJ T3

Por lo que se aprecia en el video, seguramente tienes configurado o problemas con las llaves selectoras de corte de frecuencia.

Ya que despues de preamplificar sale en diferentes cortes de frecuencia, yo me centraria ahi, ya que parece que la etapa de salida funciona bien...

Podrias colocar marca y modelo?


----------



## FREE-AIR

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por lo que se aprecia en el video, seguramente tienes configurado o problemas con las llaves selectoras de corte de frecuencia.
> 
> Ya que despues de preamplificar sale en diferentes cortes de frecuencia, yo me centraria ahi, ya que parece que la etapa de salida funciona bien...
> 
> Podrias colocar marca y modelo?


Estaba pensando eso mismo. He cambiado los dos interruptores deslizantes y con uno de ellos tuve algún problema porque se me juntaba el estaño y tuve que separar las pistas.
Alphasonik PMA12002F at Onlinecarstereo.com
Es un alfasonic PMA12002F:

300W RMS x 2 @ 4Ohms
500W RMS x 2 @ 2 Ohms
1000W x 1 [Bridged] @ 4 Ohms
General Features:


2 Ohm Stereo Stable
Input Sensitivity: (200mV - 8V)
Frequency Reponse: 15 Hz - 20 kHz
THD: 0.08%
S/N Ratio: >90Db(+/-3 dB)
Variable High-Pass Crossover: 45 Hz - 250 Hz
Variable Low-Pass Crossover: 50 Hz - 250 Hz
Variable Bass Boost: 0 - 12 dB
18 Db per Octave Crossover Slopes
4 Way Protection Circuitry
Thermal, Short Circuit, Overload , And DC Offset
MIl Spec Double-Sided Glass Epoxy FR4 Circuit Board
Nickel-Plated Terminal Block
Tiffany Style RCA's
4 gauge power and ground wiring recommended
Dimensions: 9.45" L x 2" H x 5.93" W
Lo compré de 2ª a 50€ supuestamente funcionando y ya veís como va, obviamente he sido estafado, me he hecho con 3 mejores por el mismo precio que también les quiero meter mano.


----------



## DJ T3

Por lo que se ve, deberías tener el interruptor del lado de las RCA, hacia las RCA, el otro en el medio, y el potenciometro del lado de las RCA controlas la ganancia. Los otros no tienen importancia por ahora.

Si no son las llaves, entonces algun capacitor en mal estado en la parte del preamplificador de entrada.

Si no logras dar con eso, trata de "levantar" (dibujar) la sección de entrada, para ver cómo está configurado, aunque es bastante tedioso, y mas siendo doble cara y SMD...



FREE-AIR dijo:


> obviamente he sido estafado


Lamentablemente hay gente para todo, y lo peor que nunca se sabe quién es quién...


----------



## FREE-AIR

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por lo que se ve, deberías tener el interruptor del lado de las RCA, hacia las RCA, el otro en el medio, y el potenciometro del lado de las RCA controlas la ganancia. Los otros no tienen importancia por ahora.


Todos los interruptores desconectados, pero si los muevo del centro de ve cumplen correcta su función. Verificaré condensadores. No cuesta mucho desoldar las patitas, los que son smd simplemente compruebo no estén en corto.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Si no son las llaves, entonces algun capacitor en mal estado en la parte del preamplificador de entrada.
> 
> Si no logras dar con eso, trata de "levantar" (dibujar) la sección de entrada, para ver cómo está configurado, aunque es bastante tedioso, y mas siendo doble cara y SMD...


Bueno en este ampli*ficador* no hay nada bajo la placa PCB más que soldaduras, en otros si que hay mucho smd e integrados. Pero este es muy sencillo y pequeño para sacar los 1000 RMS a 4 *O*hm que dice .


----------



## FREE-AIR

Bien, ya desmonté la tarjeta driver y hallé una resistencia 470 smd (47 ohm) que marca un montón de kilo Ohms. En la tarjeta sólo hay diodos condensadores resistencias y transistores, lo que no sé cómo comprobar los transistores sin desoldarlos, de qué tipo son, etc..
No fue difícil sacar la tarjeta driver, pero tuve que usar el cañón de calor (¿cómo lo llamáis?).
Saludos


----------



## FREE-AIR

Una resistencia smd que marca 470 marca varios kilos de ohmnios ¿puede ser esto lo que ocasione la falta de sonido y distorsión, una simple resistencia?

Estoy buscando en varias placas a ver si la encuentro para cambiarla y probar mañana, de momento encontre las smd 473,472 y 471 pero es 470, es decir 47 ohm.


----------



## DJ T3

Deberias buscar sobre qué parte del circuito está.

Me suena a que es la alimentacion del preamplificador.


----------



## FREE-AIR

DJ T3 dijo:


> Deberias buscar sobre qué parte del circuito está.
> 
> Me suena a que es la alimentacion del preamplificador.


La tarjeta driver es la que hace la función de los transistores de switcheo, que en este caso no hay. Es decir va de la etapa preamplificadora a la amplificadora, osea que manda el sonido procesado y algo amplificado a los irfp240n.


----------



## FREE-AIR

Y soy pesado e insisto, en la tarjeta driver está la falla, seguramente algún transistor smd


----------



## FREE-AIR

Finalmente el problema era una simple resistencia de la tarjeta de la etapa driver, el ampli*ficador* ha quedado reparado, finalmente.


----------



## FREE-AIR




----------

